# Kingdom of Amalur: Reckoning



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning is an upcoming single-player role playing title for the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and the PC.

 Ken Rolston, the lead designer of The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind and The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion will act as the game's lead designer. Additionally, noted fantasy author R.A. Salvatore created the game universe and lore, with Todd McFarlane, creator of Spawn, working on the artwork.

 It is being developed by 38 Studios and Big Huge Games for release on February 6,2012.

Pics inside:


*Spoiler*: __ 























Summary



> *Lore
> •It is the Age of Arcana and magic is on the rise
> •Everyone that is born into the world of Amalur has a fate, a “destiny,” that is chosen for them. This destiny ends in death.
> •You are the first to have been brought back from death via the Well of Souls.
> ...










It's like a weird mixture between Demons Souls,Fable and the open-world games of Bethesda fame combined with Diablo 2's loot system..

Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkTBLx8cIdE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]
5 minutes gameplay trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ4bH9cowTQ[/YOUTUBE]





Edit:

Found some more gameplay footage from PAX:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56bU5FXPADA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWU8bc-y4xA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWwdNSBmmY8&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd2iQ-Yi-Jo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 12, 2011)

The UI looks butt ugly.  :/


----------



## "Shion" (May 12, 2011)

Harder, better graphic version of Fable is what it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Actually looks not bad. Too bad you can't rent games anymore.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Harder, better graphic version of Fable is what it is.



Fable doesn't have persuasion as a skill,neither 4 races to choose from or the fact that you can choose you alignment and patron deity..

I mean..seriously,look at the movies I posted from PAX.

This game just came out of nowhere and "BAM"..it impressed me.

I hope it doesn't suck..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, it doesn't really look that much like Fable to me. It is similar, but it's more similar to other action/RPGs that I've played. It looks pretty decent.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it doesn't really look that much like Fable to me. It is similar, but it's more similar to other action/RPGs that I've played. It looks pretty decent.



Fuck yeah.

It's an open-world game that tries to have a dynamic combat system and Diablo 2's loot..

If they can actually pull this off..


Also updated the OP with info on the game and pics!


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2011)

Looks and sounds really generic.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Looks and sounds really generic.



Did you watch any of the gameplay videos?

What do you think about the skills and combat system? 

And yeah..the name is kinda..generic fantasy..

I tended to ignore it based on that at first but who knows..

It might be a surprise!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Fuck yeah.
> 
> It's an open-world game that tries to have a dynamic combat system and Diablo 2's loot..
> 
> ...


Yeah, the loot thing seemed really interesting to me. Loot is always fun.


Hangat?r said:


> Looks and sounds really generic.


If "generic" = Diabloesque I wish all games had a few generic qualities to them. 


Ciupy said:


> Did you watch any of the gameplay videos?
> 
> What do you think about the skills and combat system?
> 
> ...



The skills seemed iffy to me, at least the magic part of it. We'll see.


----------



## Jade (May 12, 2011)

Isn't this from Curt Schillings company.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Isn't this from Curt Schillings company.



Yep.

That guy is living his dream..


----------



## Corruption (May 12, 2011)

Looks decent. 

Aren't these guys developing an MMO too?


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Looks decent.
> 
> Aren't these guys developing an MMO too?



Yeah,titled "Project Copernicus" for now.

It's set in the same world,but I doubt that it will do well in the now saturated world of MMORPG.

But I honestly think that this game could pull a major surprise on everybody next year..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 12, 2011)

Whee, I  for this awhile ago, but it didn't take off so I'll just close that one. :3


Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Looks decent.
> 
> Aren't these guys developing an MMO too?


Yes, they are making one with the same IP due for release after this one. No pressure for the success for this at allllll, eh?


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

Dog said:


> Whee, I  for this awhile ago, but it didn't take off so I'll just close that one. :3
> 
> Yes, they are making one with the same IP due for release after this one. No pressure for the success for this at allllll, eh?



I am truly sorry,I swear I did search for the thread with the magnificent search feature but alas..


So..feeling hyped with the latest gameplay videos?


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2011)

Looks good, like a better fable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Hopefully it doesn't have guns.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hopefully it doesn't have guns.



It has flaming chakrams..guns aren't necessary..


----------



## Koppachino (May 12, 2011)

Looks like it'll be fun, interesting combat for an RPG.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 has arrived and what goodies it does bring! First, a good ol' trailer.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, this is on my wishlist, so I'll be keeping my eye on it. Hope it'll turn out good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking better now. I wanna get it.  Hopefully the gameplay is smooth and enjoyable.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looking better now. I wanna get it.  Hopefully the gameplay is smooth and enjoyable.



I sure hope it is.

This is one game I am hoping it lives to the hype.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, there aren't any good PC games anymore.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 5, 2011)

Goddamn I love Ken Rolston:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7lzDYDJT1Q[/YOUTUBE]

He was the driving genius behind Morrowind and Oblivion. While Skyrim is the official sequel, it will be without this man's midas touch because he's the genius behind Kingdom of Amalur.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 7, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Goddamn I love Ken Rolston:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7lzDYDJT1Q[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



We will see about that,because Skyrim seems to promise a return to the great past greatness of Morrowind..

Also,a 22 minutes demo!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK3Mfn2smqo&list=UUKy1dAqELo0zrOtPkf0eTMw&index=4&feature=plpp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2011)

This game interests me, the animations are pretty nice.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 8, 2011)

very interested in the game,seems to get the melee down right for an rpg. very fable-ish and the art is really colorful like genji 2 or folklore. Will be keeping an eye out for this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Watching this 21 minute thingy and this game is starting to look more and more like something I could really get into. But I have reservations. It could be like Fable--over promise, under deliver.

I'll be watching you, Reckoning.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 28, 2011)

New Trailer!

[YOUTUBE]hVcY3PMgU40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2011)

This will be everything fable SHOULD of been, just watch!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope it lives up to my expectations. If it's anything like what I think/hope it will be, this has potential to be the best game ever.

Not of this generation. Of any generation.


I doubt it will be *that* good, but it will hopefully be the best of this generation at least. Shit looks good and they are doing it right.


----------



## PhoenixDasma (Oct 22, 2011)

*Second most anticipated game for 2012*

This is definitely my second most anticipated game for 2012! Naruto Generations is first of course.

Its RPG! But the battle system is action oriented! (have you seen the magic system) WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

What is Naruto Generations and what the hell does it have over this game?

Personally, I am anticipating this game more than Diablo III. And that's a bold statement coming from me.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 24, 2011)

More than D3? I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

If it turns out the way I want it to, then yes.

It likely won't, but I can still hope. Hope against hope.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]I85SnLoVR6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Great game, or greatest game?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2011)

Goodish game!


----------



## Daedus (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't know about this game.  The presentation thus far has just been so cut and dry.  Where's the majesty, the unknown, the storytelling?  The backdrop we're given is just is dripping with clumsy fantasy cliches.  

It really seems like the combat and leveling system is top-notch, though.  Weapon variation a la Diablo?  Yes please.

I will remain *very* cautiously optimistic.  Rent it and see.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 28, 2011)

Daedus said:


> I don't know about this game.  The presentation thus far has just been so cut and dry.  Where's the majesty, the unknown, the storytelling?  The backdrop we're given is just is dripping with clumsy fantasy cliches.
> 
> It really seems like the combat and leveling system is top-notch, though.  Weapon variation a la Diablo?  Yes please.
> 
> I will remain *very* cautiously optimistic.  Rent it and see.



The world design is made by the same guy that did Morrowind and the beginning part of Oblivion,Ken Rolston.

It's based on the Irish legends regarding Tuatha de Danann,with the Summer and Winter courts of old legend,and with a world in which a great age of magic is about to begin.

They also boast a 10.000 years-spanning backstory and lore.

I wouldn't judge its story and atmosphere just yet.

This and Skyrim are going to fill my need of open-world fantasy RPG's for the next years in which such games will lack I hope..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2011)

It looks good to me. And it's doing things right with game mechanics, making annoying things completely optional.

The only thing I'm even moderately worried about at this point is the battle system, and that looks like it's good.

I guess it's possible the game is 14 hours long or something. That'd be some bullshit. But it sounds like it will be a very large game.


----------



## PhoenixDasma (Dec 7, 2011)

New Gameplay Demo Footage! Apparently, according to the video, the game is well over 200 hours!

The video shows a cool rogue character built! 

Link:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

They always hype that kind of stuff and I never buy it.


Like the main story is 5 hours long, but you can replay it 40 times because there are 40 class builds, or something similar to that (think Disgaea's claims of thousands of hours of gameplay due to their grinding mechanics).


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2011)

Combat looks flat out badass. That is what makes me excited for the game. Plus love the art direction and lore of the game so far.


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll be renting this game. Don't want a penny to go to the man that cursed this world with the dreaded Drizzt.

Even though he's probably already been paid.

But it's the principle!


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Joystiq Preview *



It's pretty damn positive, though there is criticism of the lack of a stash system.


But then...


> *Tranj *said
> 
> 
> Just to offer some corrections to the article regarding the inventory system. The inventory limit can be increased by purchasing backpack upgrades at select merchants. There also is a stash system! Once you own a house of any type (house, castle, island fortress, etc.), you can access your stash from there. It makes it nice when one of your "houses" happens to have it's own forge, or other crafting rooms.



OHHHH YEEEAAAAHHH!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds epic.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2012)

New video on combat:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dlr4wFvjnU&list=UUmeds0MLhjfkjD_5acPnFlQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


So they are going for a "God of War" approach to combat in an open-world RPG.

Could be good!


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, it certainly can't be any worse than God of War.

I'm still not excited about Mr. Salvatore.  But I'll play the game anyways. Achievements don't look bad.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well, it certainly can't be any worse than God of War.
> 
> I'm still not excited about Mr. Salvatore.  But I'll play the game anyways. Achievements don't look bad.



You still haven't forgiven him for Drizzt,have you? :rofl


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't forgiven him for a lot of things.  But Drizzt is one of them, yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Everything I've seen of this game looks promising.

Very promising.


It's like Skyrim but fun to play.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everything I've seen of this game looks promising.
> 
> Very promising.
> 
> ...



I'll cut you!


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I'll cut you!



CMX is like three times me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I'll cut you!


Well you better pick your shots because you only get two attack animations.


Krory said:


> CMX is like three times me.



Nah, more like 5 times. 13,000 x 5 = 65,000.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

This is like my...tenth most anticipated game for next year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> This is like my...tenth most anticipated game for next year.





What the hell do you think is coming out  next year?

Here's my list:

1) Diablo 3
2) Reckoning
3) bunch of other shit


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2012)

1.) Diablo 3
2.) Mass Effect 3
3-9.) Stuff
10.) Reckoning.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Well you better pick your shots because you only get two attack animations.*
> 
> Nah, more like 5 times. 13,000 x 5 = 65,000.




Ouch..touche..


For me it's Diablo 3,Kingdoms of Amalur..and somewhere in the back Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Krory (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys are greatly underestimating another great RPG in the form of Final Fantasy Versus XIII...




















































































Oh who am I kidding, the game got cancelled.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> You guys are greatly underestimating another great RPG in the form of Final Fantasy Versus XIII...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Or it's actually going to be the next Final Fantasy game..Versus as in Final Fantasy XVersus? 

I won't comment on its quality though..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2012)

This game = amazing. Calling it now.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

It may be amazing, I think it will be overshadowed nonetheless


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

As long as Salvatore didn't ACTUALLY write it, it has hope.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> 1.) Diablo 3
> 2.) Mass Effect 3
> 3-9.) Stuff
> 10.) Reckoning.


The real question is, what is this "stuff" you have in the middle ahead of Reckoning? 


crazymtf said:


> This game = amazing. Calling it now.


I hope so, but I do think there is potential for failure here. I mean, all the other games I was looking forward to failed:

Dungeon Siege 3 - shit
That Capcom game - shit so shit I don't even remember the name
Lord of the Rings - probably shit

Granted none of them looked as good (the Capcom one had a lot of potential though).


Gnome said:


> It may be amazing, I think it will be overshadowed nonetheless


If it comes out in front of Diablo 3 by, say, 4 months... I think it has nothing to worry about.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The real question is, what is this "stuff" you have in the middle ahead of Reckoning?
> 
> I hope so, but I do think there is potential for failure here. I mean, all the other games I was looking forward to failed:
> 
> ...



Dugeon siege looked like shit. Capcom games usually are shit this gen. Lord of the rings was good. I liked it a lot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Was it? I heard it was shitty. Like filled with bugs or something.

Maybe I'll give that a shot next.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2012)

Few bugs but nothing terrible on my end.


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2012)

Fus Ro Da and if it can withstand that maybe i'll check it out


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Was it? I heard it was shitty. Like filled with bugs or something.
> 
> Maybe I'll give that a shot next.



My review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R556MdkRXp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

The video makes it seem good.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> New video on combat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really really want this to be great! There's so much potential for this it's almost scary.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The real question is, what is this "stuff" you have in the middle ahead of Reckoning?



Video Gaaames.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I really really want this to be great! There's so much potential for this it's almost scary.


Yeah, it's almost setting itself up for failure with this much hype.


Gnome said:


> Video Gaaames.


If I could ban you...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2012)

The first 30 minutes of the game:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4f_qFX3iWyA&list=PLC32F072430E0A6D3&index=2&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking sexy. I wanna play!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Thirty minutes? 

I don't have time to sit here at work and watch that right now. 


I'll be back though at lunch time.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Why would you ruin the first 30 minutes!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd just waste it masturbating in the restroom anyway.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

So... I just noticed this is published by EA.

Does anyone know about some kind of online pass or anything ridiculous like that?


----------



## Corruption (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> So... I just noticed this is published by EA.
> 
> Does anyone know about some kind of online pass or anything ridiculous like that?



It's a singleplayer game, so no.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Additionally, noted fantasy author R.A. Salvatore created the game universe and lore



... Okay, why have I not been aware of this game until now?

I think it's time I got a new computer. O_o


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> It's a singleplayer game, so no.



Mass Effect 2 was a singleplayer game. Required the Cerberus Pass to get some DLC and content.

Still a shame about Salvatore being involved but in that case, it's going on my GameFly list.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2012)

^ What's wrong with Salvatore?  I like his characters and fight scenes if nothing else.  He's no Tolkien or anything close to such, but he's not abysmal by any means. *is totally not a Drizzt fangirl...*


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

If you say that, then you wouldn't understand what is wrong.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2012)

^ People like you are the reason why we can't have nice conversations.


I do find it strange that he's written the story for a game that doesn't have a protagonist with a set personality, which is what I think he's good at.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm just stating a fact.

It's like a Twilight fan asking "What's wrong with Stephanie Meyer?"

Even when you rationalize, it's all down to opinion and it's not going to matter. I think Salvatore is a boring, drone writer and his characterizations were archetypes at best which made them less exciting - which in theory makes him perfect for video games like this.

If you said you don't like William Gibson, I wouldn't go "Y 4? WUTZ WRONG WIT HIM?" because the answer is obvious - you don't like him.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2012)

The story looks ok. It's the rest of the game I care about anyway. Looks so badass.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Which is why I'm going to look into it. Looks entertaining and I imagine even Salvatore can't mess that up.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm just stating a fact.
> 
> It's like a Twilight fan asking "What's wrong with Stephanie Meyer?"





Having read both the first Twilight book (gift from one of my sisters, who has... questionable taste) and several of Salvatore's books, I have to disagree with you.  Meyer doesn't even have a junior high-worthy grasp on the English language, let alone geography, history, physiology, or even vampire lore, all of which she shamelessly tries and fails to incorporate into her work, not just _poorly,_ but _incorrectly._




> Even when you rationalize, it's all down to opinion and it's not going to matter.



Those who haven't read Twilight might think that your analogy is correct, but... Twilight can be argued against using objective guidelines (spelling/grammar misuses for example).  Salvatore can at least write a single chapter without butchering the English language.



> I think Salvatore is a boring, drone writer and his characterizations were archetypes at best which made them less exciting - which in theory makes him perfect for video games like this.



Ah, you think I'm blinded by my preferences.  I think you misunderstood me.
I like his fight scenes and I like Drizzt and... well, that's about it, come to think of it.  It's why I haven't read anything from him in quite a while.
I don't mind the pacing of his books; they don't bore me. Then again, I found The Silmarillion riveting, and for some people that book is like wading through molasses.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Having read both the first Twilight book (gift from one of my sisters, who has... questionable taste) and several of Salvatore's books, I have to disagree with you.  Meyer doesn't even have a junior high-worthy grasp on the English language, let alone geography, history, physiology, or even vampire lore, all of which she shamelessly tries and fails to incorporate into her work, not just _poorly,_ but _incorrectly._



I'm glad to see you missed the point since I nowhere compared their writing styles and their overall talent (or lack thereof in both cases). You also don't seem to know the difference of facts and opinions yourself since it is a FACT... that it's pointless to clash opinions. As I just said.




> Those who haven't read Twilight might think that your analogy is correct, but... Twilight can be argued against using objective guidelines (spelling/grammar misuses for example).  Salvatore can at least write a single chapter without butchering the English language.



Still missing the point.




> Ah, you think I'm blinded by my preferences.  I think you misunderstood me.
> I like his fight scenes and I like Drizzt and... well, that's about it, come to think of it.  It's why I haven't read anything from him in quite a while.
> I don't mind the pacing of his books; they don't bore me. Then again, I found The Silmarillion riveting, and for some people that book is like wading through molasses.



How is it you can type two inanely drone paragraphs that completely miss the point only to go on to "Ohhh, now I get it?"


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2012)

What did he write that's so bad?


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Nothing.

He's written stuff I don't LIKE.

Which is what I've been saying.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

What did he write though. Do I know anything he's done? Game wise.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

No games (I don't think) - he wrote mostly fantasy novels in the Forgotten Realms/D&D realm.

He's done a lot with the Drow, unfortunately.

If you've ever heard of the character Drizzt Do'Urden, that's all him.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> What did he write though. Do I know anything he's done? Game wise.



He's best known for this guy:


He tends to wax philosophical a lot, which can get old unless you really like Drizzt.  He's one of those writers that details the scenes in his books a little too much.  Imo, it does good things for his fight scenes but it feels kind of like he thinks his readers unable to fill in the blanks for themselves.  But that's pretty common in the fantasy genre so whatever.
His second? book, Streams of Silver, made me rage a little.  I'm shocked he got away with such a blatant Tolkien rip-off.  Then again, it is a Forgotten Realms series... 
Still, it's done wonders for his career.  He has 20-some best-selling books.  Dunno how he cranks them out so quickly.

I _think_ he's done some game work.  I know that Drizzt showed up in a couple D&D-related computer games but I don't know how much Salvatore had to do with that.  Lemme see...
"Demon Stone role-playing Game released on PS2, Xbox, and PC
In collaboration with Seven Swords, R A Salvatore created the bot chat responses for the computer game Quake 3 Arena"

Meh?




Krory said:


> How is it you can type two inanely drone paragraphs that completely miss the point only to go on to "Ohhh, now I get it?"



Maybe because I didn't miss your point? 

I got what you were saying; I just think your analogy was poor.


I was just curious as to why you didn't like his work.  You didn't have to be a snot about it and I wasn't trying to change your mind about anything.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

That was me being polite. I'm sorry that you take offense to everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, definitely day one purchase.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 11, 2012)

Demo will be available for 360, PS3, and PC on the 17th.



> The Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning demo features the introduction to the game, allowing players to experience the game?s Tutorial Mode and a portion of its large, open world. Players will create and customize their hero and drop right into the action. Once players master the basics, they will have 45 minutes to explore the vast world of Amalur and begin to embark upon a quest that could redefine their character?s destiny forever.



There will be cross-promotional items (armor and weapons) for playing this and the ME3 demo. 

From their forums



> Chakram Launcher
> By playing the Reckoning demo and watching the included video in its entirety, you will automatically unlock the Chakram Launcher in Mass Effect 3.
> 
> Omniblade Daggers
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Gonna rock my Chakram Launcher in ME3, totally.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually looks not bad. Too bad you can't rent games anymore.



what? i rent all the time


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

The spikes on the armor for ME3 look queer as shit... otherwise pretty awesome.

I added KoA to my GameFly list, so that takes care of that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2012)

But aren't you gay Krory? So that works! 

I think the armor for ME in the KoA looks nice.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 11, 2012)

Well,it's old but still:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGYdOcS9hXE[/YOUTUBE]

The main theme!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

Goova said:


> what? i rent all the time


I can't. 


Ciupy said:


> Well,it's old but still:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't suck.

Please don't suck.

Please don't suck.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't.
> 
> 
> Please don't suck.
> ...



Sooo..you liked it?

Or you found it so nasty that you now pray the game doesn't suck?


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> But aren't you gay Krory? So that works!
> 
> I think the armor for ME in the KoA looks nice.



I prefer the term "easy." 

And stuff in KoA looks pretty boss - the N7 armor and those Omni-Blades. Pretty sick shit right there.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 11, 2012)

New preview:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQS8kHrKPiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Sooo..you liked it?
> 
> Or you found it so nasty that you now pray the game doesn't suck?



No, I liked it. I like all the stuff I see with KoA, which is what gives me pause.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking good for my 10th most anticipated game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

You're a bad person.

Second most anticipated, easily. That's assuming Diablo 3 actually exists.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Kingdoms of Analur will be pretty cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, looking forward to that movie.

But I wonder how this game will be.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

15th most anticipated game easily.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

If the Internet had a functional "kill" button...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going to use Chakram in this game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going to use Chakram in ME3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going to use a Chakram in real life.


I fashioned it out of a frisbee and a pack of razor blades.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm going to use Chakram in this game.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMCuQ353Lv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's the trailer for the Kingdoms of Amalur and Mass Effect 3 goodies from the demos:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Good thing I don't want those Omniblade things.  Otherwise I'd have to actually playe a ME3 demo.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

If you care, IGN's review is in progress. Here's what they have so far:



> Dense. That's the first word that will likely come to your mind when you go through the introductory dungeon of Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning and finally find yourself outside, free to explore to your heart's content. It's not that the world itself in Reckoning is unruly or unmanageable, nor does the game give you too much to do in terms of control input. It's simply that you're going to find a world so chockfull of plot that you might have a hard time keeping up with it all.
> 
> Of course, this isn't a gripe at all. On the contrary, it's actually a testament to the incredible work done by famous fantasy writer R.A. Salvatore and his team of writers that, as I discovered back at New York Comic Con, created a world with a 10,000-year history. So as you begin to speak to people, hear the names of characters and places, and start to put everything together in your head, don't feel bad if you're a little lost. I'm only several hours into the game, and I'm already feeling a tad bit overwhelmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corruption (Jan 14, 2012)

I didn't realize this was coming out so soon, for some reason I thought it was coming out in March.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 14, 2012)

*New Details on KoA!*

*^^This is more detailed and longer than the IGN preview (40 min. instead of 22min.)*

*Preview and Developer Interview*


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 14, 2012)

just seen a demo for the game. apparently you can kill quest givers, they're not immortal!
and kill livestock without the whole town going apeshit on you.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 15, 2012)

The new preview:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxKEwgCR1CY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 17, 2012)

Ohhh,on what platform? (goes to check Origin for the demo)


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Ohhh,on what platform? (goes to check Origin for the demo)



It's only out on xbox. origin people have to wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Demo is out? 


I don't have Internet.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

At first I was very "Eh." about the demo.

But after getting through the rest of the tutorial, it seems pretty awesome and I must have this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Real question: did you pop wood?


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, I did.

Twice.

But I don't feel like playing something that's only a demo and won't amount to much for a damn HOUR just to get my Chakram Launcher. The game is great, but I want to put an hour into the FULL game. So I'll just go through the tutorial next time and let it sit for 45 minutes.

Until then, it's Gears 3 time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

I know what you mean. I don't like putting too much time into a demo no matter how good it is. It would sour the experience when you play the real deal a little.

You're just wasting your time after you get a feel for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

I just want to get a feel for the game, the combat, the story-telling mechanics, the quests, and the world.

Once I hit those things I can't bear to play a demo any longer. I played FFXII's demo all of ten minutes and decided the battle system was not too bad and bought it.

I don't regret that decision, despite not even finishing the damn game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

I didn't like the Darkness at all but the demo for Darkness II was so fucking boss. Game is already added to my queue after that.

I'm not looking forward to idling KoA but eh.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Really? I loved Darkness 1 except for the gameplay. Always felt it could of been better. Expected 2 to fix that, it did. Now it's a fucking beast of a game. *Goes back to reading his 1000+ page Darkness 2 graphic novel*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

What is this "Darkness" you people speak of?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Really awesome series made into games. 

Tried demo. Only 10 minutes cause don't wanna be spoiled. Combat is solid, and the dialog is good. Very excited to try the full game out soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

What kind of game is it?


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

@crazymtf - That was really my beef with the Darkness. I was totally digging the whole thing but the gameplay I just couldn't take, so I had to let it go. I found it more frustrating than anything. But Darkness II is just so fucking smooth and slick and responsive. It's amazing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2012)

Demo is up on Origin and Steam now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Man I wish I had the internet.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 17, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Really awesome series made into games.
> 
> Tried demo. Only 10 minutes cause don't wanna be spoiled. Combat is solid, and the dialog is good. Very excited to try the full game out soon.



Indeed.

If I may expand a little on this:

First what I didn't like about it.

Two things,the first being that the camera went boinkers once or twice,and the second being that your equipped shield doesn't appear on your character and instead appears only when you block.

I think the explanation might be that it's magical or something,but I still would have liked to see the shield on my character's arm.

Now with what I like.

The world is vibrant,with good design and colors.

The music is good,the voice acting is good and it actually seems to have a decent plot.

But the combat (and the loot) made this demo stand out.

I love how fluid it is,how hard the PC hits and in how many ways you could fuck your enemies.

You can change instantly your primary and secondary weapons and just wreck bastards..

Plus,look what a low-level warrior armor looks like:



I will buy this day one.

Edit:

Two problems regarding the demo:

Turn down the camera sensitivity waaaay down,and secondly,if you have an ATI card,turn off post-processing since it will basically give you a black screen with a UI when you enter the game.

ATI users (which I am one myself) got shafted again by AMD's drivers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

I still have to do the 45 minute play through for my Chakram Launcher.

But this and Darkness II will be going to the top of my GF queue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I'm not too keen on playing Mass Effect for 45 minutes (assuming they implement it in a similar way).


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I'm not too keen on playing Mass Effect for 45 minutes (assuming they implement it in a similar way).



I'm not sure how long the ME3 demo will be but it sounds like it's working the same way - booting it up will give you the N7 Armor for KoA. Finishing the demo will give you the Omniblade Daggers.

Some of the design in this game is so _obviously_ Todd McFarlane it's not even funny.

Though that's not a bad thing, either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess it's more of a fan service anyway. I'd rather just have some standard epic gear at the end of the game than worry about some Omniblade daggers.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Todd is awesome. So his work = fine with me. 

I forgot if you finish the demo you get a item...damn I'll replay later today. 

Already bought this last night on Amazon. Perfect. I come back from NY on Feb. 7th and off till the 10th at work. Guess what I'll be doing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

I should take off the entire month of February.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

I have the rest of my _life_ off.

ME3ing it up in March.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should take off the entire month of February.



You...do something...besides game and go on forums? Scary...


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

I always used to think CMX was like myself.

Now I feel empty inside as I am but one again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Must be nice. 

Once I get rich and famous and shit we can be brothers.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2012)

Demo timed out right when I started fighting my second troll 

But this'll definitely be my next purchase


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds like the game "Trolled" you...lolz...I'm bored.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

So this comes out for Live tommorrow right? I know it's on PSN but I want the ME bonuses, and I have ME for Xbox.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

Today fool. TODAY!


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been checking Live and if it hasn't come out at 8pm Est, the fuck is Live doing? 

Slow as fuck, worse than PSN then. 

I'm pretty sure it comes out tomm.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2012)

It's out in the US.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

It's been up on Live in the US since I woke up at the very least, at 10am.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't see it. Maybe because I don't have Gold. Guess I actually got to look this shit up in the search function of the demos.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh.

Yeah, you need Gold for it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 17, 2012)

Weirdest character I've encountered so far is the wolf guy


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh.
> 
> Yeah, you need Gold for it.



I fucking hate live. 

Steam here I CUM!


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Decided to let this idle while I watch Alcatraz.

7 minutes left.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2012)

Ken Rolston's genius
Todd McFarlane's design

My pants are across the room O:


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Ken Rolston's genius
> Todd McFarlane's design
> 
> My pants are across the room O:



So,you played the demo?

I played it a second time today and this time chose mage as my "class'.

The chakrams are ungodly strong.

I mean..holy shit.

Even the way they cut through the enemies while whizzing around is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, chakrams are supposed to be pretty badass. Everyone uses them in the dev demos.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone else have the demo freeze up on them half-way through? 

And to think, up 'til then, it was purring smoother than Skyrim ever did...

WTF is it with even _former_ Bethesda staff and the PS3 anyway? It's like a curse or something...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 19, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> Anyone else have the demo freeze up on them half-way through?
> 
> And to think, up 'til then, it was purring smoother than Skyrim ever did...
> 
> WTF is it with even _former_ Bethesda staff and the PS3 anyway? It's like a curse or something...



Hahahah..

I am sorry,but it sure is funny..


If you cleared the first dungeon,just enter the game again and it will give you the option of actually starting the game at the open-world part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn, can't wait to play that demo. 



But I have to wait another week.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm waiting for the game to come out, no demo for me.

This game has considerably jumped on my anticipation list, from 10th to 9th, surpassing a different game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Heard about the blackout bug. But I ain't mad.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 19, 2012)

I ain't mad either, I just couldn't be bothered to fix it at the time. I got the demo right when it came out, so I had no way to guess how to get past that problem.

Went back to my business instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

No, no. 

You mad.


That was a clear-cut rage uninstall if I ever heard of one.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2012)

PSN is currently down, so I'll have to wait for tomorrow to play the actual demo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

I have to wait until next week.

It's not even that bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 20, 2012)

2 new trailers!

[YOUTUBE]Mwco2qyt3Pw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vPpUGnUVnuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2012)

Played the demo

Rogue + Mage and thus Daggers + Staves = broken
I was chaining dagger and stave combos all over the place O:

plus assassinating people


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

I got my Chakram Launcher.

S'all I care about.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 21, 2012)

I tried out the PC demo yesterday and it really left a bad taste in my mouth. I had the black screen issue too but solved it quickly and moved on. But the biggest gamebreaker the demo has for me is the horrible camera. It seems to be poorly integrated with the mouse since the camera seems to be either be stuck showing upshots where I can only see my character's ass and the environment ceilings or when I manage to push the camera down, it decides to look at the floor instead. I just want to be able to see what's in front of me! Even setting the camera sensitivity to lowest does nothing. I wish they would allow you to zoom out the camera more but its a minor issue I can live with.

After the camera issues, I also had problems with changing weapons since the Scroll Wheel to rotate weapons seems to be broken on the demo.

The dialogue thing in the conversation cutscenes were also kind of strange. I'm not sure why they have the typical RPG Conversation Option lists at certain points and then you get Bioware-style Dialogue wheels at certain points. Seems like they couldn't decide which one they wanted to use and dumped both styles in.

Overall, I really want to like this game and think it has potential. The Class system, the sort of open world-ish feel. The action-y gameplay definitely has me interested but if all the game breaking bugs that I encountered in the demo are in the actual game, I may just wait until it goes on a 75% Steam sale where these bugs are hopefully fixed before I get it.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 21, 2012)

hmm, I think I'm gonna hold off on buying this for now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 21, 2012)

It's good but 2 things:
it's not 60 bucks good
and 2-3 weeks after KoA:R hits the stores... ME3 comes out


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2012)

Couldn't they have just called the game "Amalur"


----------



## Sotei (Jan 21, 2012)

Played the demo on my 360 today... this shit pissed me the fuck off...








cause it ended!!!! 

Damn it, after playing through the demo, I wanted to just keep playing. Love the art direction, I had no problems with anything, no glitches... well there was some screen tearing but it's a demo, so I didn't care. It played smoothly, the combat was nice and responsive and the NPCs weren't a bunch of ugly bastards. Gonna have to pre-order the shit out of this game, like, last week.

I kept my expectations rather low for this game... my expectations have been exceeded, well done Kurt Schilling, well done, you will have my money.


----------



## Krory (Jan 21, 2012)

Almost makes me want to buy the game.

But nope. Still just renting.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't have any camera problems when I played, maybe they're only present in the PC version? The 360 Demo had no real issues aside from some screen tearing.

From what I played I would totally recommend this game, as a buy, just by the demo I can tell the game is going to be huge!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 21, 2012)

Krory said:


> Almost makes me want to buy the game.
> 
> But nope. Still just renting.



You should like...buy it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2012)

So anyone have an idea of what race/gender/specs/weapons you're going with for the full game?

For my first playthrough I'm thinking a Ljosalfar male might/sorcery hybrid armed with a long sword (or maybe great) and chakrams. 

A second playthrough may be a female Dokkalfar finesse build with daggers or faeblades and a bow.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

I noticed the Bow was pretty weak in the demo, I'm going to focus on trying to make it beast as hell.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You should like...buy it.



Give me the money and I will.

The only game I can afford right now is Mass Effect 3.

Might be able to buy RE6 or Tomb Raider by the time they're out.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

If I knew you in IRL I probably would.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

That's awfully considerate.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Jokes on you, I'm a lying asshole.










































I didn't mean that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, Esua...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2012)

Esua, where? Surely you don't mean me. Perish the thought.


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2012)

Heavens no!


----------



## martryn (Jan 22, 2012)

Played the demo.  Thought it was like a shitty Fable.  The leveling system might have promise, but the combat seemed rather weak, the graphics suck, and the story from what I can gather is pretty mediocre fantasy fare.  Might Red Box it for a weekend, but right now I'm thinking I'd rather just have another playthrough of Skyrim.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2012)

martryn said:


> Played the demo.  Thought it was like a shitty Fable.  The leveling system might have promise, but the combat seemed rather weak, the graphics suck, and the story from what I can gather is pretty mediocre fantasy fare.  Might Red Box it for a weekend, but right now I'm thinking I'd rather just have another playthrough of Skyrim.



Thought it was a shitty fable?  It has better art direction then fable *By far*, better combat, and better story but lolz, that's to easy since Fable's story sucks major balls. 

Confused here. This game is everything fable SHOULD of been.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 22, 2012)

^Agreed. Fable got shit on this game, seriously. 

I also played the demo and I think the gameplay is great as well as the customization. I only had some small camera issues but nothing that didn't fixed itself.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 22, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> *By far*, better combat,


----------



## Sotei (Jan 22, 2012)

martryn said:


> Played the demo.  Thought it was like a shitty Fable.  The leveling system might have promise, but the combat seemed rather weak, the graphics suck, and the story from what I can gather is pretty mediocre fantasy fare.  Might Red Box it for a weekend, but right now I'm thinking I'd rather just have another playthrough of Skyrim.




Are you sure you played the same demo as everyone else? Sounds like you played something completely different. Compared to Amalur, Fable is a shiny turd.


By the way, to anyone that had camera bugs or just had tons of bugs, don't sweat it. The demo was from a build from 3 months ago. 38 Studios didn't want a demo cause they believed a demo would not show how the game truly progresses, since making a demo would spoil the latter parts of it. EA, however, forced them to bring out a demo, the demo wasn't even worked on by 38 Studio, EA asked for the game and cut a demo out of it, the build was still buggy.


Here's a nice vid of the combat when you're further along. No spoilers, promise.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvs6F4GdccY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

The combat in this is anything but shitty. Seriously, the way the controls are mapped makes the combat very intuitive and quick.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

Just played the demo.


Since it's Bioware we can probably predict some of the main story beats, but what I'd like to foucs on here is the combat, which is better than I expected it would be. I had horrible camera issues though, even though it seems this might get fixed pre-release.

Unfortunately I've not quite been convinced to expand my gaming budget for the year. I'll see how it goes in a few months.

EDIT: What the fuck was I typing? _Bioware_? Guess the weed hasn't cleared my system...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

This is not Bioware, at all.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

>Since it's BioWare

What the deuce?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sure I meant to type Bethesda there (which would have been wrong anyway).


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

BioWare would've at least been closer in some regard. Considering BioWare is EA and EA is the publisher. Not even remotely close... but closer than Bethesda.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

Like I said...weed hasn't quite cleared my system yet, obviously


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 23, 2012)

changed my mind and will be getting this day one. played the demo and it was great, plus my shop tells me it'll only be 34 bucks and so will ME3. all within my budget so I'm good.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> BioWare would've at least been closer in some regard. Considering BioWare is EA and EA is the publisher. Not even remotely close... but closer than Bethesda.




Actually there's some ex Bethesda guys that went and joined 38 Studios, so, he'd be kind'a not all that wrong. 

Its project lead is Ken Rolston, who was lead designer on Bethesda's  The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind and The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. Several other Bethesda guys are working on the project, as well as a senior designer from Lucasarts' the Force Unleashed and Veterans of Civilization and Civilization II are also on board.

Todd McFarlane is doing character art and R.A. Salvatore is doing the story and lore of the world. So yeah, there you go.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2012)

Digressed a bit there - half of that has nothing to do with Bethesda.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Digressed a bit there - half of that has nothing to do with Bethesda.




Yeah, I know, I just figured I'd add all that extra info in, cause it's a new studio but a new studio with some talented veterans working on the games. A lot people have a bad habit of overlooking games just because of the developer, if it's relatively unknown, they might not give the games a chance. This way people can at least have a little more confidence that the game is being worked on by some quality folks and they might decide to support this new developer.

I'm dropping cash on it, first day, mainly cause I found the demo very fun and loved everything it had to offer. Second cause I want to reward them for their hard work on their first effort as a new studio.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

I jack off hourly while I imagine playing this game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm surprised at some of the hate this game is getting, not saying the game will be perfect but for a new IP this is a pretty big deal.

A lot people are saying this isn't worth 60 bucks, but if that's the case then Mass Effect 1 wasn't worth 60 bucks either.

It sucks I'm unemployed at the moment or else I would've pre-ordered this thing day 1. Every game has to start somewhere, and this game has a great start for it.


----------



## martryn (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe shitty Fable was a bad analogy.  Fable itself is a shitty game, and I don't see that much different in the combat system.  I don't like the lack of realism in combat.  I don't like the insane amount of gear I found in the demo, making me open up my inventory.  I don't like the shitty intro mission that holds your hand while you learn different types of combat.  I don't like the sneak mechanism in this game.  I dislike the linear feel of the world.  I don't much care for the dialogue system.  And everything feels really cartoony.  I just don't care for the game that I'm seeing.  I might Red Box it and give it a real chance, but right now I don't see what the hype is for the game.  I'm coming off of Skyrim, and it might be hard to get into something so radically different.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

That's a lot to take away from a demo.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 23, 2012)

martryn said:


> Maybe shitty Fable was a bad analogy.  Fable itself is a shitty game, and I don't see that much different in the combat system.  *I don't like the lack of realism in combat.*  I don't like the insane amount of gear I found in the demo, making me open up my inventory.  I don't like the shitty intro mission that holds your hand while you learn different types of combat.  I don't like the sneak mechanism in this game.  *I dislike the linear feel of the world.*  I don't much care for the dialogue system.  *And everything feels really cartoony.*  I just don't care for the game that I'm seeing.  I might Red Box it and give it a real chance, but right now I don't see what the hype is for the game.  *I'm coming off of Skyrim, and it might be hard to get into something so radically different.*


As a gamer I believe in keeping an fairly open mind, and this game deserves that chance.

Coming from Skyrim shouldn't mean disliking every way Amalur does something. It should mean seeing what this game brings to the table, and approaching it from a different mind-frame. This game isn't meant to be Skyrim and it isn't trying.

Maybe the demo rubbed you the wrong way, and/or maybe you need to lessen the idea of it being up to Skyrim's perceived standards.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

I dunno. I thought Skyrim was sorta a let down, (not to say it was bad, but GOTY? Come on.) but I found a lot to like in the Amalur demo.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2012)

I for one, thought Skyrim was mediocre. I thought the world was beautiful but the NPCs were ugly as shit with no personality or charm what so ever. I thought the combat was lack luster at best. *shrug* Different tastes, it's what makes this a great world.

Kingdoms of Amalur is just more my type of game.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

More or less my complaints as well. I like the balance Amalur strikes between skill and fun in the combat. It's not overly simplistic like Fable or Skyrim, but it lacks the sometimes intimidating (though rewarding) skill curve of Dark Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm surprised at some of the hate this game is getting, not saying the game will be perfect but for a new IP this is a pretty big deal.
> 
> A lot people are saying this isn't worth 60 bucks, but if that's the case then Mass Effect 1 wasn't worth 60 bucks either.
> 
> It sucks I'm unemployed at the moment or else I would've pre-ordered this thing day 1. Every game has to start somewhere, and this game has a great start for it.


 Of all the games you can say aren't worth 60 bucks, a game that is easily 30 hours for a quick run and has over 200 hours of content is not one of them.



martryn said:


> Maybe shitty Fable was a bad analogy. Fable itself is a shitty game, and I don't see that much different in the combat system. I don't like the lack of realism in combat.


Lack of realism? That sounds good to me. 



> I don't like the insane amount of gear I found in the demo, making me open up my inventory.


That actually sounds _good_.


> I don't like the shitty intro mission that holds your hand while you learn different types of combat.


That sounds reasonable. 


> I don't like the sneak mechanism in this game. I dislike the linear feel of the world.


I'll have to play to judge this one myself. 


> I don't much care for the dialogue system.


I hate dialogue anyway. 


> And everything feels really cartoony. I just don't care for the game that I'm seeing. I might Red Box it and give it a real chance, but right now I don't see what the hype is for the game. I'm coming off of Skyrim, and it might be hard to get into something so radically different.


At leas you'll give it a fair shake. Though if I didn't like a demo I more than likely wouldn't even rent it. 


Sotei said:


> I for one, thought Skyrim was mediocre. I thought the world was beautiful but the NPCs were ugly as shit with no personality or charm what so ever. I thought the combat was lack luster at best. *shrug* Different tastes, it's what makes this a great world.
> 
> Kingdoms of Amalur is just more my type of game.


 Lack luster at best?

Fighting in Skyrim is more boring than opening a can of tuna and more aggravating than using a slow computer.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lack luster at best?
> 
> Fighting in Skyrim is more boring than opening a can of tuna and more aggravating than using a slow computer.




So... less than lack luster?  Just really bad, I don't like FP Melee and the third person is... bleh. Then you have the fact that enemies don't even react when they get smashed, totally takes you out of the experience. So, yeah, boring as shit combat.

Play the demo CMX, it's really damn good, you're not locked to a certain class and you can use any weapon as an off hand or main hand. The people that are hating on it... just seem to be hating it for absolutely no real reason. I find it confusing really.

Haters gonna hate, I guess.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 23, 2012)

Like, I can see saying "I wouldn't pay $60 for this", but I don't think there was anything in the demo to really give it flak for.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking at the trailers and hearing peoples opinion on the demo,the game seems decent ill put it on my list for this year.


----------



## martryn (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, my main complaint is the cartoony feel of everything.  Combat felt cartoony, breaking boxes felt cartoony.  The treasure chests hidden behind the boxes felt cartoony.  The weapons looked exaggerated and cartoony.  I just like a bit of realism in my games, and this game was bright and cartoony, reminded me too much of Fable in combat, which I dislike, and WoW in design, which I dislike. 

An example:
I decided, upon learning that no mortal could do that fate shit that I did, that my character was like a God, and was going to have a God complex.  It's an RPG, so I should play my character how I deem fit.  I also decided that I hate the shit out of all fae, for being false gods, unlike me.  On the quest to find that veil thing in the shitty dungeon where enemies literally pop out of nowhere so there's no sneak option, I was going to kill the dick out of that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) quest giver, keep the veil, and then slaughter the fae that hired him.  Upon finding out they weren't fae, I thought it was clever, so I wanted to team up with the pair, or something, but I didn't get an option to kill the asshole, and I didn't want to kill the clever chick pretending to be fae.  So, roleplay opportunity fail.  

Also, that guy looked like he was 40 or older, but he had the voice of a 16 year old.  Shitty voice acting / character design. 

I will say that I like the leveling system alright, and the game world itself seems rich.  



> Then you have the fact that enemies don't even react when they get smashed



Are you talking about Skyrim or this game?  Cause this game, with the fucking daggers I was using, I'd just go melee someone until they were dead.  They'd never get a chance to attack.  It was like button mashing.  Sure, I had options, but why use anything other than the attack button when it was so damn effective?  Which becomes repetitive, just like Fable.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2012)

I was talking about Skyrim.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2012)

I like this game cause it's nothing like Skyrim.  Not cause Skyrim is bad, I love skyrim. But because I hate when games are to similar. Amular does everything different and the world is colorful and fun. I can't wait to get into it.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 24, 2012)

what builds will you guys be playing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 24, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> what builds will you guys be playing.



Warrior/Mage and then maybe a full rogue. But now I'm tempted to go full mage with chakram and a staff.

Fortunately you can respec


----------



## slickcat (Jan 24, 2012)

for those interested in matching what abilities they might want to try in the full game, heres a calculator, I m going with a Rogue mage hybrid on first play, was able to get gambit highest tier of the Rogue as well as elemental rage for Mage, but apparently u have 123 points and hybridizing splits it so u dont get the highest tier from either group.

Eitherway fun stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

martryn said:


> Yeah, my main complaint is the cartoony feel of everything. Combat felt cartoony, breaking boxes felt cartoony. The treasure chests hidden behind the boxes felt cartoony. The weapons looked exaggerated and cartoony. I just like a bit of realism in my games, and this game was bright and cartoony, reminded me too much of Fable in combat, which I dislike, and WoW in design, which I dislike.
> 
> An example:
> I decided, upon learning that no mortal could do that fate shit that I did, that my character was like a God, and was going to have a God complex. It's an RPG, so I should play my character how I deem fit. I also decided that I hate the shit out of all fae, for being false gods, unlike me. On the quest to find that veil thing in the shitty dungeon where enemies literally pop out of nowhere so there's no sneak option, I was going to kill the dick out of that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) quest giver, keep the veil, and then slaughter the fae that hired him. Upon finding out they weren't fae, I thought it was clever, so I wanted to team up with the pair, or something, but I didn't get an option to kill the asshole, and I didn't want to kill the clever chick pretending to be fae. So, roleplay opportunity fail.
> ...


I sure hope the enemies not attacking you will be changed to a more aggressive AI.

I don't like a game that is too easy. If I wanted something like that I'd play Dynasty Warriors.



Sotei said:


> So... less than lack luster?  Just really bad, I don't like FP Melee and the third person is... bleh. Then you have the fact that enemies don't even react when they get smashed, totally takes you out of the experience. So, yeah, boring as shit combat.
> 
> Play the demo CMX, it's really damn good, you're not locked to a certain class and you can use any weapon as an off hand or main hand. The people that are hating on it... just seem to be hating it for absolutely no real reason. I find it confusing really.
> 
> Haters gonna hate, I guess.


 I plan on playing the demo this weekend. Gonna be good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

I really hope this game is a success and is really good.

Otherwise I quit gaming--until Diablo 3.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 27, 2012)

New trailer, focuses on the world of Amalur. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIkYJtLMEjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn it, I wanna play this already. 

I can't even play the fucking demo until tomorrow.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2012)

l2gold           .


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2012)

And you can respec, giggity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm going to go Fateless build.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2012)

so..i've been playing the demo and all i can think of is some guy deciding somewhere to make an exact clone of skyrim except stuck in the third person perspective with more closed environments and slightly better combat


----------



## Naruto (Jan 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> slightly better combat



Okay I admit I haven't even played this game but the videos I saw are enough to tell me that the combat is already much better than Skyrim.

Anything beats TES combat


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 27, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Okay I admit I haven't even played this game but the videos I saw are enough to tell me that the combat is already much better than Skyrim.
> 
> Anything beats TES combat



It is better than skyrim's third person perspective battling by far. The enemies have reactions to you hitting them for example, and you can strafe away Demon's Souls style. 

What i don't like however, is that you can't use your sword for blocking, i realized that almost immediately and hated it. You have to equip the shield to block(although fortunately all of the actions are done via different buttons(although using magic is a bit too finicky for my liking)

They have skyrim's stealth kill animations, as well as God of War Style QTE's in very rare situations(although obviously nowhere near as over the top) And if you get a block at precisely the right time it goes into the God of War Style slow motion which allows you to quickly plan out your next counterattack


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2012)

For people that possibly hate the shield appearing out of thin air (gamefaqs and the official boards are crawling with whiners about it) find and use talismans. Magic pocket shields!


----------



## Sotei (Jan 27, 2012)

The shield complaints...  At first I was like...  then I just didn't care, it just didn't bother me enough to complain.


I have something to ask you guys though. How do you figure out the order to disenchant those cursed chests? I could never do it, actually I just have no idea how to open them without getting damaged. I don't think the demo really explains it well, or I just didn't understand the explanation.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2012)

You have to look at the emblems. The ones with a single stripe count down the slowest (I think), so you hit those first, and then the two-stripe and three-stripe runes. The demo does do a poor job of explaining it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 27, 2012)

So now I think I'm going Mage/Rogue with the faeblades and chakrams. And if I don't like that, just go full mage with chakrams and a staff. I usually go melee in these kinds of games but I find being a mage in this quite fun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Can't block with a sword.

That's like complaining that you can't attack with a pair of leggings.

Nobody uses block anyway. At least I never did. Blocking is for pussies.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can't block with a sword.
> 
> That's like complaining that you can't attack with a pair of leggings.
> 
> Nobody uses block anyway. At least I never did. Blocking is for pussies.



I block in games, but I rarely do when the hit-counts attribute to experience for leveling up weapons/items. It means I'm doing more dodging than blocking to get right back into an attack to keep my hit-count up.

It's cool when you expect an attack and use blocking as a counter, but outside of that blocking is pointless unless there's a way to make blocking and attacking equally useful/beneficial in different ways.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 27, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> It's cool when you expect an attack and use blocking as a counter, but outside of that blocking is pointless unless there's a way to make blocking and attacking equally useful/beneficial in different ways.



Which is why Dodge Offset should spread to more games. And it needs to apply to well-timed blocks as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2012)

I was gonna go Faeblade / Chakram, but then I realized that Faeblades are rather slow and don't have a sneak-kill animation, just the twin strike. So now I'm gonna go Dagger/Chakram.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Chakrams are so overpowered it isn't even funny.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2012)

>Overpowered
>Singleplayer

What is thi-


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 27, 2012)

The dirt on a potential gem



This online pass shit is ridiculous.

I still support the game and that people buy it, but EA isn't making it any easier.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 27, 2012)

this game came out of nowhere, excited for it


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well at least there's some explanation behind the locked game content in question, I'm not gonna harp on this too much.


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Gamespot Forums said:
			
		

> Curt Schilling replied in the official forums about it:
> 
> .
> 
> ...





			
				Joystiq said:
			
		

> *Update:* 38 Studios community manager "Muse" posted the following statement to the 38 Studios forums, as pointed out in our comments section: "We wanted to post a quick clarification for something we've seen a few comments about. For what it's worth, the House of Valor content was not in the finished game/disc at one point, then removed. It isn't there and we're locking you out of it. The House of Valor was created as stand-alone content, and was always intended to be the first DLC. Instead of holding onto it and charging for it later, we opted to give it to everyone who purchases the game new, for free, on launch day. We hope that helps clarify that point, at least."
> 
> *Update 2:* EA issued this response to Joystiq this afternoon: "The House of Valor quest line is free bonus content available to those who purchase a new copy of Kingdom of Amalur: Reckoning for the Xbox 360 and PS3 by entering the Online Pass included with the game. PC players who purchase Reckoning at one of the many digital retailers online including Origin, Steam and more, will also receive the House of Valor quest line at no cost."


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 27, 2012)

for a second there i thought they were blocking you from being able to play the game if you rented it


----------



## Sotei (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's a tweet from Penny Arcade' Gabe on "Kingdoms of Amalur". 



> cwgabriel cwgabriel
> I've been playing the full version of Kingdoms of Amalur for three days now and I think it is better than Skyrim. It's so awesome.




Oh yeah!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Here's a tweet from Penny Arcade' Gabe on "Kingdoms of Amalur".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to post this! I'll do the full article instead.


> Once again I was able to beg an early copy of a game. This time I scored Kingdoms of Amalur. I?ve been playing it now for a few days and I am in love. I?m probably not supposed to talk about the game yet but I figured it would be much easier to ask for forgiveness rather than permission as the old saying goes.
> 
> I?m not incredibly far in the game and I don?t want to spoil anything but I do want to give my impressions. Yesterday on Twitter I said I thought it was better than Skyrim and I want to tell you why that is.
> 
> ...



Bascially, This>Skyrim.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 27, 2012)

im sooooooooooooooooo getting this game day one.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Hell Yeah man, get hyped. Idk why but I'm pretty excited for this.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

I had this excellent piece of toast this morning. It was _so_ much better than Skyrim.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> I had this excellent piece of toast this morning. It was _so_ much better than Skyrim.



Did you put butter on it?

oh god, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Butter _and_ cinnamon sugar.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuck Amalur, Fuck Skyrim. I want to eat your toast.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

That's exactly what I said!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

I had an epiphany. I can buy this game, like Skyrim, and have Toast. ALL AT THE SAME TIME!


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

You're a lucky man.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 28, 2012)

Curt Schilling's post on Neogaf. Respect. 



> Holy crap.
> 1) I had NO idea this forum existed, and I am and have been on the internet, and a gamer, for a pretty long time.
> 2) I've read every single post in this thread since taking off last night from Boston to get to LA. (LA Times, G4 and Kimmel today for the Reckoning launch, Kimmel skit, I think, is hilarious).
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

That's way too fucking long and half of it was completely asinine. Nothing against the game, but God that guy is annoying.

But the comment about a demo being a demonstration of the game made me chuckle when I thought about the, off-topic, Asura's Wrath demo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

I may be the only one, but besides the combat..i'm really annoyed at how almost everything is basically ripped from either skyrim or oblivion. Lockpicking with its own minigame, you got an escape scenario right at the beginning, you got your missions with multiple questlines you got your skilltree, your armor configurations as well among other things.

If the combat wasn't as satisfying i'd say i wasn't interested really. The storyline for me so far seems forgettable and the characters are pretty annoying.

I will be picking it up and getting a closer look, but if i wanna play Elder Scrolls, i'd might as well play it instead of buying another 60$ game


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Ideas only go so far. Who cares if they're stolen, its all about the overall execution.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 28, 2012)

well, the lead designer of this game was the lead designer of Morrowind and Oblivion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

^ That explains it then, although i am still annoyed.


I guess i should also say that playing this game makes me start to wonder why western RPG devs only use a medieval/fairytale setting for RPGS by default and don't go in any other direction. It baffles me


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

You mean like apocalyptic wastelands and intergalactic space travel?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Fallout is the only example i can glean from that  maybe borderlands.

Intergalactic space travel? Mass effect? 

One or two games doesn't make a genre, i wish there were a lot more then that  And even those are slightly generic when your doing the same thing.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. on top of Borderlands and Fallout for apocalyptic, not to mention certain Star Wars titles sci-fi off the top of my head. The Ultima series attempted blending certain sci-fi elements into fantasy. Shadowrun brought us cyberpunk. Then titles like Hellgate: London, Alpha Protocol, and Arcanum all provided healthy twists.

Though they aren't meant to be genres. That's what "WRPG" is for. Unless you separate every variety of "JRPG" game into classes like "High School Emo Kid JRPGs" or "The Amalgam Of Everything Rounded With An Airship RPG"? Both Western and Japanese developers focus on what seem to be the strong-points of the society - Western being something "typical" but is also cohesive spending most of the resources and information in trying to make the world solid or make sense - even if it doesn't... whereas Japanese resources are thrown to trying to fit in every possible thing into an RPG, throwing caution to the wind with exclamations of "Who cares if it makes sense? It's AWESOME!" - even if it isn't.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I had an epiphany. I can buy this game, like Skyrim, and have Toast. ALL AT THE SAME TIME!



But you will never get your sweet roll back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

It seems like Krory has a lot of things against JRPG's  well, i don't really have comments on that because i wasn't really talking about JRPG's perse, only that i would like more variety in WRPG's. Games like Deus Ex unfortunately only come every blue moon


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2012)

Alpha Protocol?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Alpha protocol sucked(in my opinion)  characters were very flat, and very technically was unpolished


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It seems like Krory has a lot of things against JRPG's  well, i don't really have comments on that because i wasn't really talking about JRPG's perse, only that i would like more variety in WRPG's. Games like Deus Ex unfortunately only come every blue moon



>Point out the flaws and good points of both sides
>"lolol y u hatin on JRPGs?"


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Alpha protocol sucked(in my opinion)  characters were very flat, and very technically was unpolished



I never said it was good, just saying it's different.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

^ Well having it take place somewhere today was a good change of pace, i'll agree with that.



Krory said:


> >Point out the flaws and good points of both sides
> >"lolol y u hatin on JRPGs?"



Well, simply to correct you, you didn't actually point out any "good and bad" on the JRPG side from what i can tell, only that you think the storylines are ridiculous and don't make sense with emo angsty main characters as opposed to the constantly refined WRPG 

Although as i said, not going down that road.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

It was as blatant as the one good thing I said about Western RPGs. Western RPGs, I find, are more "cohesive" with worrying about integrity whereas Japanese RPGs on focusing on as much variety in one title as possible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> It was as blatant as the one good thing I said about Western RPGs. Western RPGs, I find, are more "cohesive" with worrying about integrity whereas Japanese RPGs on focusing on as much variety in one title as possible.



When you put it in that way it makes more sense as a natural observation, which is fine.

I don't know if i'd ever want another sequel to Deus Ex considering i loved the way it ended. But one thing i'd like to see in WRPG's is an actual change in the world based on your decisions. It seems like you can do as much evil or as much good as possible without actually having to suffer through any repercussions besides what kinds of powers you unlock or how the enemies respond to you and an ending cut-scene.

Mass effect does it in a good, way but i'd like more to adopt this specific style of play.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Like KoA being able to actually kill "important" characters? That seems fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> When you put it in that way it makes more sense as a natural observation, which is fine.
> 
> I don't know if i'd ever want *another sequel to Deus Ex* considering i loved the way it ended.


What do you mean another sequel?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

@ Krory - In Demon Souls too, you kill off the guys in the Nexus and they don't come back, or for example, you attack one by accident and they refuse to help you for the rest of the game.

Something like far reaching consequences far beyond the next event or cutscene is what i'm looking for.


@Unlosing Ranger - Another Sequel to Deus Ex...meaning..past Human Revolution?


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

You mean like... the first Deus Ex game is?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> You mean like... the first Deus Ex game is?



Prequel sequel, its all relative 

I meant another game in the Deus Ex series if we're all done hardy harring


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

>Don't want a game past Human Revolution
>It's already happened twice


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Don't want a game past Human Revolution
> >It's already happened twice



 you know what i meant krory


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2012)

As far as I know Deus Ex has never had nor will ever have a sequel.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As far as I know Deus Ex has never had nor will ever have a sequel.



I see what you did there.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 28, 2012)

I would love another game in the Deus Ex universe. 

Well after over a dozen replays I've gone and deleted the demo. Made it half way through level 5 once. 

Will probably stick with a mage/rogue build with faeblades and chakrams unless something else catches my fancy. 

Guess this will be a good time to finally platinum Madness Returns.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2012)

So tell me some good things about this game. :33


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So tell me some good things about this game. :33



Chakrams and Faeblades. Mages with actual melee options. Good combat mechanics in an open-world RPG


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Combat is great  i like doing dual daggers then using my secondary sword, while dodgerolling and pulling off an electro blast for a finisher 

Against the demon wolves i like going a bit crazy going into that super powered form and pulling off the execution moves


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So tell me some good things about this game. :33



Take Skyrim but make the combat and everything not suck and more unique weapons and Todd McFarlane.


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Though the sexiest thing about this game will be the Chakram Launcher I get in ME3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2012)

And since they can never make sequel they will just have to keep going backwards till we get advanced steampunk Dues Ex in the west.:33

Ontopic.
The combat and movements in this game remind me of *beyond good and evil* for some reason


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Take Skyrim but make the combat and everything not suck and more unique weapons and Todd McFarlane.



That sounds pretty good already.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

But i still hate not being able to block with my sword


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Why the Hell would you need to block?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Because i like blocking, is it a crime to like blocking now?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Because i like blocking, is it a crime to like blocking now?



Yes. They should follow Darksiders 2's lead and remove the block button


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Yes. They should follow Darksiders 2's lead and remove the block button



Darksiders 2 gets a pass because its that good 

Also in DMC3 i always used the Trickster style just cause it felt rewarding not to have to put up defensive motions


----------



## Krory (Jan 28, 2012)

Blocking is for suckers.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 28, 2012)

Joking aside, you can learn parry for swords with Brutal Weaponry IV in Might and for daggers and faeblades with Precise Weaponry IV in Finesse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Blocking is for suckers.



How often do you use the block action in any game?
I can only name a few games were I had to block.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 28, 2012)

So going off various sources, you can buy houses, villas, a castle, an island fortress, and mines to make you money


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 28, 2012)

> So going off various sources, you can buy houses, villas, a castle, an island fortress, and mines to make you money


that is fucking awesome.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Because i like blocking, is it a crime to like blocking now?



As mentioned before you do learn to parry eventually. Blocking with the shield actually isn't all that bad. If you time it correctly it doesn't just block but it does a kind of "shield bash". I noticed this when I had an enemy low on life and blocked just as he came to attack, you're character actually pushes the shield forward and the enemy lost the last bit of life.

If you don't get it right, the hit is just blocked and the enemy lives.



C_Akutabi said:


> So going off various sources, you can buy houses, villas, a castle, an island fortress, and mines to make you money



This is awesome but you don't buy some of those, some are given to you after completing certain quests.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How often do you use the block action in any game?
> I can only name a few games were I had to block.



Dodge and counterattack. Blocking is for shitty players.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Darksiders 2 gets a pass because its that good
> 
> *Also in DMC3 i always used the Trickster style just cause it felt rewarding not to have to put up defensive motions*



My favorite style! I loved using it for damn near every boss, I got double SS rank against Virgil (last chapter, very hard) because of it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2012)

Real men block with their face.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 29, 2012)

Still can't get those cursed chests to open. I really have no idea what glyphs go first, whether I have to do similar glyphs together or one by one. I don't get it, there isn't enough time either, how are you supposed to open them? Those shits are pissing me off.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a suggestion.

Wait the week and a half to get the full game. Noob.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> I have a suggestion.
> 
> Wait the week and a half to get the full game. Noob.




Thanks for not answering my question douche nozzle. 

Let me explain it to you like this, I want to know how to open these chests so when I'm playing the actual game, I don't have to be trying to figure that out.

If you don't have an answer for my question, I suggest you not reply to my future posts. Especially if you're going to be a little bitch when you do.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

That's what I'm here for - knocking logic into the noggins.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 29, 2012)

What logic bro? Either explain to me how those glyphs work or don't respond. Is that concept too hard for you to grasp?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 29, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Still can't get those cursed chests to open. I really have no idea what glyphs go first, whether I have to do similar glyphs together or one by one. I don't get it, there isn't enough time either, how are you supposed to open them? Those shits are pissing me off.



The order doesn't matter. You just have to have them all activated at the same time. The order you take depends on the positioning. And it's all up to you. 

There are three types of glyphs that determine how long they stay activated. The single shaped ones lasts 5 seconds, the two-shaped ones last 2 or 3, and the one made of three shapes lasts a second or so. Generally, you'll want to start with the ones by themselves and save the ones grouped together for last. Getting the timing down can be tough for the grouped ones though

When you level, you can put a point into Dispelling to make them easier. 

If you want practice with the demo then I suggest selecting a Ljosalfar (blue elf)  character since they already have 2 points in dispelling. And you can put a third point once you automatically level after leaving the tutorial level. With two points you can fail once without it exploding. The third point just makes it easier.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

If you can't figure things out as you play with a game like this I don't think you should be playing it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2012)

Sotei said:


> What logic bro? Either explain to me how those glyphs work or don't respond. Is that concept too hard for you to grasp?



I just did.

It's just, apparently, a concept too hard for _you_ to grasp.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

If you cunts have nothing nice to say, don't say it at all.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 29, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> The order doesn't matter. You just have to have them all activated at the same time. The order you take depends on the positioning. And it's all up to you.
> 
> There are three types of glyphs that determine how long they stay activated. The single shaped ones lasts 5 seconds, the two-shaped ones last 2 or 3, and the one made of three shapes lasts a second or so. Generally, you'll want to start with the ones by themselves and save the ones grouped together for last. Getting the timing down can be tough for the grouped ones though
> 
> ...



Thank you, someone actually has the decency to at least try to help a fellow gamer out. I kept trying to do it by groups, clicking on the single glyphs first and so on, then changed things up by doing them the other way around, starting with the 3 design glyphs. As I mentioned before, the demo doesn't do a good job explaining how this mechanic works. I didn't think I had to click them all at the same time to dispell them.

I thought... it had more of a challenge to them, like you had to figure out the pattern, kind'a like the Assassin's Creed puzzles. That's what I get for over thinking it. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you can't figure things out as you play with a game like this I don't think you should be playing it.



Get out bro, I figure all my games out, been figuring them out since the NES days but this wasn't explained very well in the demo. It's a weird mechanic and I over thought it.




Krory said:


> I just did.
> 
> It's just, apparently, a concept too hard for _you_ to grasp.




When was this? You gave me a smart ass response and ended it with "noob". What are you 13? Either you would have given me a little advice on my question or not. I've had the game pre-ordered since last year.

I played the demo, there's something I didn't quite understand and I asked for a little help. You didn't help, so you shouldn't have said anything. Peace bro.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

Sotei said:


> T
> Get out bro, I figure all my games out, been figuring them out since the NES days but this wasn't explained very well in the demo. It's a weird mechanic and I over thought it.


If you could figure it out why ask?
I mean if you could figure it you obviously wouldn't ask.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2012)

I tried the demo, pretty decent, much better than Elder Scrolls.

The wolf man made me laugh.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you could figure it out why ask?
> I mean if you could figure it you obviously wouldn't ask.
> 
> 
> ...



that's what i felt like when i asked for tips on improving my tekken six skills and people started giving me frame data.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool.. this looks similar to Dark Souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Played the demo this weekend.


Combat was pretty decent, camera was fine, graphics/art was okay, menus and interface is good.

Day one purchase.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Played the demo this weekend.
> 
> 
> *Combat was pretty decent, camera was fine, graphics/art was okay, menus and interface is good.*
> ...



Ah, the Darksiders effect strikes again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know what that means.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Day two purchase.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Day five exchange! 


Wait, no. This game will be awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

Day One Rent.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Day 16. Me, a bag of chips, a bottle of scotch, and this game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what that means.



You don't need to know.


----------



## Minato Mishima (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought this game was kinda boring.  It felt like a cartoony version of Skyrim.  Although, I will say this: the combos are sweet.  Like launching an enemy into the air with a sword and then ripping him apart with daggers.  Sweet.


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2012)

So you mean a better version of Skyrim?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2012)

Though only real thing I can imagine Skyrim doing better than this game is the exploration aspect.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 30, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Though only real thing I can imagine Skyrim doing better than this game is the exploration aspect.



Well of course since there are invisible walls all over Amalur. 

Though Amalur does have secret doors that you can only find if you upgrade Detect Hidden.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Day 16. Me, a bag of chips, a bottle of scotch, and this game.


I will replace the scotch for a hooker givin' me a hard swallow.




bigduo209 said:


> You don't need to know.


 No, I do need to know. 




Hangat?r said:


> Though only real thing I can imagine Skyrim doing better than this game is the exploration aspect.


 Maybe, but this is only a demo. And supposedly this game's world is a lot bigger. Supposedly.

And you will actually want to keep playing.


----------



## Fiona (Jan 30, 2012)

I played the demo and it seems like its everything that fable wanted to be i like how it has a dynamic storyline that gives you dialog options and i like the character depth and the free roam system and the size of the world looks impressive. 


However i dont like the "boggarts and the sprites" concept it is WAY too like fable and the little trolls that would pop up. They were mostly random and highly annoying. I would prefer more variety in my enemies and also the magic is DANGEROUSLY close to becoming the "win button" that it was in fable, which renders the bow and swords completely useless. Why try stategy and timing when i could just spam my birch staff and rape people. 

Another knock for me was the dialog system. It was way too lazy for my taste, why list out EVERYTHING that the person im talking to can tell me? rather than just let the conversation flow? It makes me feel like getting to know the character is pointless. Why would i wanna hear about her husband at war when i can just skip ahead to where the cave is? wouldnt she be more likely to tell me vital intel if i was more personable? 


just my opinion.





Also for the 99% who are gonna tl;dr this 


My opinion = meh


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Though only real thing I can imagine Skyrim doing better than this game is the exploration aspect.



Though exploration you see in Skyrim does have its drawbacks. Like all the complaints about bugs it got.



Fiona said:


> Also for the 99% who are gonna tl;dr this
> 
> 
> My opinion = meh



A bottle of scotch will fix that right quick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I like how you can skip to the good parts if you don't care about excessive dialogue. That's a feature.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

this game feels meh

too much actiony, can't play a rogue very well at all, so screw it, game sucks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuckin' A, man.

Too much action. I want to click on my mouse and swing my sword and that's all.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

This sounds like my ideal game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, it's going to be good.

People will always find something to complain about though. But this game will be good, damn it to hell.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

you think im not serious, oh boy, am i serious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't doubt that you're serious. I do not underestimate the delusion of nerdraging D&D fanboys.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

never even played that shit, a shame, indeed. man i cant even fucking stealth in this game, of course i am pissed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Go play Thief III.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

graphiczzzzzz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Go play Thief III after hacking in a hi-res pack...maybe wear some 3D glasses.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2012)

oh i looked at the graphicz ya know, they aren't too bad, now how do i get this game?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol can't stealth? It's super easy in this game....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

People complaining about the difficulty in a demo is kind of funny.

It's a fucking demo. It's only there to try the gameplay, not "test" the story or difficulty. It's like watching a trailer to a movie and complaining that the trailer has bad character development.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 31, 2012)

I like this game but it kind of feels like dragon age. I'm far more excited for dragons


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

There could be dargons in this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People complaining about the difficulty in a demo is kind of funny.
> 
> It's a fucking demo. It's only there to try the gameplay, not "test" the story or difficulty. It's like watching a trailer to a movie and complaining that the trailer has bad character development.



But some trailers do have bad character development


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

But they make up for it with thier riveting storylines, right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But they make up for it with thier riveting storylines, right?



Nope explosions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

And don't forget the titties. 


So I noticed that the demo had this server communication thing. I'm assuming that this was only for that DLC stuff that you get for playing the demo; but surely you won't need the Internet to play the regular game...right?

I mean, that can't be possible.


Can it?


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 31, 2012)

I remember they had that shit with Dragon Age, it was mainly to check DLC stuff and to log your progress and achievements online.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Many games are requiring internet to play them now, so it wouldn't surprise me in the least.

Especially EA games - which this is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

But I don't have the Internet. 

If it requires the Internet to play the PS3 version I'm going to return the game and just pirate it.

True story.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2012)

Krory said:


> Many games are requiring internet to play them now, so it wouldn't surprise me in the least.



Encouraging pirating is all it does.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't worry CMX, you'll only need the internet to activate the online pass. It's a single player game, you don't need the internet at all. I'm getting it on PS3 as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I better not. 

I will break my PS3.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

It probably will require it.

Sucks for you.

Ubisoft is dropping their DRM in favor of OSP, in which you will need an internet connection always - even for the single-player. In SP, if you lose connection, then the game pauses until you reconnect to the internet.

Though that's PC version.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 31, 2012)

You can play Amalur offline. You just don't get the bonus stuff. And the online pass only pertains to the House of Valor questline. It's like in Arkham City where you skip the Catwoman stuff without the pass. You can still play the main game without online.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2012)

Until EA changes their mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

I was planning on pirating the PC version anyhow since I have no Internet. That way I could play the superior version (in theory) while having purchased the game and supported the company.

I'm cool like that.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Ubisoft is dropping their DRM in favor of OSP, in which you will need an internet connection always - even for the single-player. In SP, if you lose connection, then the game pauses until you reconnect to the internet.



Really? Does Ubisoft like people pirating their games or something?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

Everyone likes people pirating their games these days.


Stating that "Everyone has the Internet anyway" is not a valid excuse. That isn't true, obviously.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny you say that, then the game leaks today. Lol. Xbox 360 version anyways.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur:Reckoning launch trailer:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xEr5HBoKhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Funny you say that, then the game leaks today. Lol. Xbox 360 version anyways.



Of course it does, that always happens on the 360. 



Ciupy said:


> Kingdoms of Amalur:Reckoning launch trailer:


Looks like they got their Super Bowl ad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't have a ps3 controller now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Still don't know why you don't have a 360, especially since you love pirating so much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

You can pirate things easily with a 360?

This is intriguing news to me.  I might have to purchase it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

You'll be banned from XBL, but I don't think you care about that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Fuck that, I don't want to pay for that shit anyway. How do I do it?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You'll be banned from XBL, but I don't think you care about that.



Not necessarily true, if you know how to stealth patch your game. In the past 4 years I have had a 360, i have NEVER bought a game. I have 42 "backup" hacked games, and not once have I been banned from XBL. As long as you know what you are doing when you burn them, you will have no problem.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

^ I haven't done it myself. From what I hear most people don't know how to do that.


Just look up flashing the bios for a 360. If it's too complicated for you, then just say fuck it lol.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 2, 2012)

motherfucking Korean hax.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to buy an XBOX 360.


Wait, there are only like 2 RPGs on the entire console.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Well either way CMX, either find someone in craigslist who can easily mod it for you for 20 bucks, or you have to buy the tools in order to do it. Honestly, if you don't feel like learning how to do it, maybe cuz you are too old and won't remember, or you have arthritis or carpal tunnel syndrome or summin, just have a guy who knows how to do it from craigslist for 20 bucks in 20 min. Really worth it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 2, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Of course it does, that always happens on the 360.





Gnome said:


> Still don't know why you don't have a 360, especially since you love pirating so much.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Not necessarily true, if you know how to stealth patch your game. In the past 4 years I have had a 360, i have NEVER bought a game. I have 42 "backup" hacked games, and not once have I been banned from XBL. As long as you know what you are doing when you burn them, you will have no problem.


Yep.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to buy an XBOX 360.
> 
> 
> Wait, there are only like 2 RPGs on the entire console.



WRPG or JRPG? you talking bout?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to buy an XBOX 360.
> 
> 
> Wait, there are only like 2 RPGs on the entire console.



That's kind of the way this console generation is. No one console has all the RPGs, if you want to play the good ones you're going to need all 3 systems.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Well either way CMX, either find someone in craigslist who can easily mod it for you for 20 bucks, or you have to buy the tools in order to do it. Honestly, if you don't feel like learning how to do it, maybe cuz you are too old and won't remember, or you have arthritis or carpal tunnel syndrome or summin, just have a guy who knows how to do it from craigslist for 20 bucks in 20 min. Really worth it.


 Why would I need to pay someone to do it? Do I have to solder on some fucking chip that I order from China or something? 

That is the kinda shit I won't do. 


Lee Min Jung said:


> WRPG or JRPG? you talking bout?


 Both. 

XBOX sucks, bro. I looked at the list of RPGs already. 


Gnome said:


> That's kind of the way this console generation is. No one console has all the RPGs, if you want to play the good ones you're going to need all 3 systems.


 From what I saw, the PS3 has all of the good RPGs that XBOX has, which is like 3 RPGs, which is really sad.

Enlighten me on the XBOX exclusive RPGs, because there appears to be none, though I vaguely recall there being something on there I wanted to play.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Tales of Vesperia, Lost Odyssey, Blue Dragon, etc, dunno what kinda games you like to play. Either way, I am just saying that it will be cheaper and faster if you get someone to do it yourself, then buying all the tools needed to do it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

But what tools?

What the fuck tools!?!?!?!

Not sure if the console price is worth those three games.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

*Lost Odyssey
Tales of Vesperia*
Infinite Undiscovery
Phantasy Star Universe
Blue Dragon
Magna Carta 2
Enchanted Arms.

Bold are must plays.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But what tools?
> 
> What the fuck tools!?!?!?!
> 
> Not sure if the console price is worth those three games.



Like the special screwdriver, the opening tool, then the modding hardware pieces.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *Lost Odyssey*
> *Tales of Vesperia*
> Infinite Undiscovery
> Phantasy Star Universe
> ...


 Eh, I won't lose any sleep if I never play those games. But I might buy a 360 when it's really cheap and get them in a bargain bin in 5 years. Then I'll come back and be like, "hey guys I just played Tales of Vesperia...".


Lee Min Jung said:


> Like the special screwdriver, the opening tool, then the modding hardware pieces.


 Fuck that noise.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2012)

I had a friend flash my 360 for me and for a year I didn't buy a single damn game. Couldn't be fucked to get it updated for the new versions though, and have since bought a Slim.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd rather never play an XBOX game than go through that trouble.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2012)

It's not really that much trouble, tbh.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not necessarily true, if you know how to stealth patch your game. In the past 4 years I have had a 360, i have NEVER bought a game. I have 42 "backup" hacked games, and not once have I been banned from XBL. As long as you know what you are doing when you burn them, you will have no problem.




 you are the worst type of gamer. 

This goes to any of you pirating jerk offs. (unless you're dirt poor or some other justifiable reason)


----------



## Sotei (Feb 3, 2012)

Damn, dat content! 




> One would think more than 200 hours of content would be one of the big selling points of an open-world role-playing game like 38 Studios' Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. Speaking to Strategy Informer at a recent EA event, lead designer Ian Frazier said that even the quality assurance folks that have been playing the game for months and know how to cut corners took more than eight days total playtime to experience everything the game had to offer.
> 
> "That means easy difficulty, skip all cut scenes and dialogue, sprint everywhere that's sprintable, fast travel everywhere you can, don't do any combat you don't need to do? that all took around 200 hours, and that was a speed run."
> 
> ...




Source:


----------



## Sotei (Feb 3, 2012)

Launch trailer... fo dat ass!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xEr5HBoKhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Sotei said:


> you are the worst type of gamer.
> 
> This goes to any of you pirating jerk offs. (unless you're dirt poor or some other justifiable reason)



Dat I am, I would refer you back to a post in another thread but I am going to school, while working and taking care of my siblings since my parents aren't here anymore. I don't have even an extra dollar to go towards anything entertainment wise for me. Every dollar is spent keeping me and my little siblings with food and a roof over our head.  I wish i had the money for game so i can actually buy em, but as of right now, I dont.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 3, 2012)

^^
Check the parentheses. You have a justifiable reason, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, although I have a hard time believing anything anyone says online.


You shouldn't condone piracy though, seeing you spread info on how easy it is to do and the many ways you can get it done, is kind'a fucked up to the gaming industry. We gamers love this industry, the industry is full of people like us, who are gamers. If you pirate, for your reasons, that's what ever but you should keep it to yourself and certainly not advice people to do it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Touche.

/10char


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2012)

That makes me happy. :3

re: amount of hours in the game


----------



## KidTony (Feb 3, 2012)

9/10 from IGN.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Higher than I expected from them.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 3, 2012)

yeh, seems like it will be pretty damn fun.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol the review has been out for 90 mins at IGN and everyone is already going batshit crazy over the review. Lol 3000 comments. lol.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 3, 2012)

well the reviewer(colin) basically said the combat was better then dark souls from what i read from the comments, haha, i played the demo, he's wrong. my opinion>his


----------



## LMJ (Feb 3, 2012)

opinions ftw


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2012)

Combat is better then Dark Souls...Dark Souls is fun because of how bad a enemy can fuck you up so easily. Amazing combat? No. It's dodge, block, and hit combat. Kingdom's is much smoother and fun.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 3, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Combat is better then Dark Souls...Dark Souls is fun because of how bad a enemy can fuck you up so easily. Amazing combat? No. It's dodge, block, and hit combat. Kingdom's is much smoother and fun.



Dark Souls has a great combat system. But it's definitely a slower and more meticulous system with things like stamina and the space around you to consider. Still, I had plenty of fun with the combat in Dark Souls. 

Amalur is much more arcadey. Both have their own strengths and weaknesses. But I can understand why someone would prefer Dark Souls' approach over Amalur.

It's sort of like comparing an arcade racing game to a racing sim game


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Dark Souls to me felt like Monster Hunter combat. Not really a fan, there isn't much to it but timing.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Combat is better then Dark Souls...Dark Souls is fun because of how bad a enemy can fuck you up so easily. Amazing combat? No. It's dodge, block, and hit combat. Kingdom's is much smoother and fun.



Kingdom combat is button mashing. There, I simplified it like you did.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVC6FemwPcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2012)

The World said:


> Kingdom combat is button mashing. There, I simplified it like you did.



Yes. But even when you break it up and consider the mass amount of combo's and magic combo's and secondary weapon combos you eventually get, KOA becomes far more advance and you learn more. 

Dark Souls remains to be dodge, block, and slash. There are really no combos. 

I'm not shitting on Dark Souls or Demon Souls seeing as I love both games ALOT. I'm stating the combat itself is simplistic yet the timing and patterns make it a challenge and fun to play. But KoA obviously has the better looking, more fun, and a lot more to learn combat.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

All I hear in this thread is, "WAAAAH. WAAAAAAH. MY GAME IS BETTER THAN YOURS."


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

But my game _IS_ better.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

So is your face.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2012)

Wait, no... that sounded better in my head...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> So is your face.



Yes it is. ( ^_///)


----------



## LMJ (Feb 4, 2012)

When is the official release date for this? PC leaked today, isn't that like 2 weeks ahead of time?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2012)

Comes out on Tuesday.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 5, 2012)

I just played the demo over steam. Are there any other perks for preordering other than the helmets for Team Fortress 2? If not i'd much rather buy the hardcopy.


----------



## Rios (Feb 5, 2012)

IGN    lies.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

The game is pretty dope so far. Only like 3 hours in so far.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not going to get this until the weekend probably, I have no time this week. If I got this game I would get no work done.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Luckily I finished my project and paper b4 I started the game, otherwise I would be in that same boat.

On-topic: Kinda sad how you can only have 1 active quest at a time. ><


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

My projects for school range from taking a couple months to 2 years...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

I have one of those, but it isnt due for months....sooo....procrastination time ftw.

The environments are pretty damn nice so far. The character models...not so much.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Holy Crap I run out of money quick in this game


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)

It saddens me how they blatantly copied some skills from Titan Quest. Also the amount of spells is dishearteningly low. Not a 9/10, sorry. There are other problems but wont be talking about them now.

As an Archer/Mage its been disgustingly easy so far. Thinking of going down the Warrior route too and be the manliest class.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 6, 2012)

well, Ian Frazier was part of the development team of Titan Quest if I'm not mistaken.

although I never played that game so, no problems.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2012)

I am not getting this game because of the online pass
Fucking EA and online passes
I will wait for MAYBE a bargain bin copy 

Plus i still have to get seriously 3.0 in Gears 3 and then play mass effect 3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

What online pass?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> It saddens me how they blatantly copied some skills from Titan Quest. Also the amount of spells is dishearteningly low. Not a 9/10, sorry. There are other problems but wont be talking about them now.
> 
> As an Archer/Mage its been disgustingly easy so far. Thinking of going down the Warrior route too and be the manliest class.



You know there are different difficulty levels right?



Axl Low said:


> I am not getting this game because of the online pass
> Fucking EA and online passes
> I will wait for MAYBE a bargain bin copy
> 
> Plus i still have to get seriously 3.0 in Gears 3 and then play mass effect 3



What do you need online for?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not listening to what you guys say, I'm getting this game tomorrow. 

I've been waiting too long. I've been hyped too much. 

Wait... Is this on RedBox?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the game now. I am 5 hours in and I am loving it. Prob is that I should be at class now....instead of playing this game. /sigh.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What do you need online for?



The House of Valor quest line. 

Originally, it was going to be the first DLC released in March. Now you need an online code attached to a new copy to access it or pay for a code from EA if you have a used copy. Just go online, use the code, and you have access to the quest line

Basically, you get what was going to be the first payed DLC for free if you buy new.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Ah, wonder if it is worth it. As of now, I have so many quests, it is ridiculous. Kinda makes me sad that you can only have 1 active quest at a time....


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I am not getting this game because of the online pass
> Fucking EA and online passes
> I will wait for MAYBE a bargain bin copy
> 
> Plus i still have to get seriously 3.0 in Gears 3 and then play mass effect 3



Mass Effect using online pass too.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

So I'm playing the demo one last time (couldn't resist) and I came across this irate Brownie. I stealth-ed closer to kill it but then I noticed it seemed to be directing its ire towards a bear. Upon further investigation I realized the bear was mauling another Brownie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

What online pass? I still don't understand what's going on.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

fml I found this epic purple chakra blade weapon and then I made a mistake on my quest and killed some local good people and I had a bounty on my head and shit. I go to reload the game cuz of my mistake and the same chest that I got the purple bladdes from, now only has some shitty green pants in them now. Stupid RNG.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What online pass? I still don't understand what's going on.



Sounds to me like there's locked content on the disc you can't access without online and a code that comes with the game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What online pass? I still don't understand what's going on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, no biggie.

As long as I can play it without the Internet I'm cool. If I need the Internet though... Piracy is my only option.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2012)

Pondering whether to get this or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

DO IT!


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you buying it CMX?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

This will probably end up as a candidate for a lot RPG of the year lists out there. Although it can't win.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As long as I can play it without the Internet I'm cool. If I need the Internet though... Piracy is my only option.



You can play just fine without the internet. You need internet to access the extra content like the Mass Effect items, pre-order items, and to enter the code for the online pass.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What online pass?





Lee Min Jung said:


> What do you need online for?





C_Akutabi said:


> You can play just fine without the internet. You need internet to access the extra content like the Mass Effect items, pre-order items, and to enter the code for the online pass.



Actually...

it's technically an offline pass since you don't need online
HOWEVER

The game WILL BLOCK CERTAIN QUESTS, AREAS AND LOOT
 Confirmed in an interview with devs
 if you do not buy the game new and with an online but in real terms offline pass

If you *pirate* or* buy it used* you will not get the whole game without the code


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Vault said:


> Are you buying it CMX?


Yes. 

Depsite popular belief to the contrary, I do purchase games--just they have to be good. 


C_Akutabi said:


> You can play just fine without the internet. You need internet to access the extra content like the Mass Effect items, pre-order items, and to enter the code for the online pass.


Except for the PC version, of course. That requires Internet Activation I bet. 

No worries about that though: I'm stealing that version. I'm buying the PS3 one.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2012)

> Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning's online pass contains *content which will be locked away from those who buy the game used. *It's a revelation that has prompted an angry response from fans and a spirited defence by one of the game's creators, Curt Schilling.
> 
> The RPG's online pass unlocks a series of *single-player missions called the House of Valor faction quest, as well as some Mass Effect-inspired cross-promotional armour*. As is the way, if you buy Kingdoms of Amalur new from a retailer a code for the pass will be included in the box. If not, you'll have to dish out extra for it.
> 
> ...



bold: what the online pass does/blocks
italics: the bullshit excuse that you have to buy it full price with online pass for a single player game


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> HOWEVER
> The game WILL BLOCK CERTAIN QUESTS, AREAS AND LOOT
> Confirmed in an interview with devs



Did you also ignore the part where the devs said that this stuff was going to be DLC anyway? So you'd rather have bought this stuff in March rather than get it free just for buying new?





> Update: 38 Studios community manager "Muse" posted the following statement to the 38 Studios forums, as pointed out in our comments section: "We wanted to post a quick clarification for something we've seen a few comments about. For what it's worth, the House of Valor content was not in the finished game/disc at one point, then removed. It isn't there and we're locking you out of it. The House of Valor was created as stand-alone content, and was always intended to be the first DLC. Instead of holding onto it and charging for it later, we opted to give it to everyone who purchases the game new, for free, on launch day. We hope that helps clarify that point, at least."


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

So...just like ME3 and every EA game in the past year?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 6, 2012)

@gnome: ME3 has an online pass? 

basically:
Giving you a free DLC to spend 60 dollars day one
when you can get the DLC in a bargain bin new copy with the online pass

Gears of War 3, MW3, BF3 and etc have dropped from 60 to 40 dollars within a month
This will drop to 40 in a month and to be fair this is not a 60 dollar game
Then again this is coming from the guy who pirated skyrim and enjoyed the characters
Combat is soooo boring D: 
Especially when you hit level 68 as an orc warrior


----------



## Sotei (Feb 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ah, wonder if it is worth it. As of now, I have so many quests, it is ridiculous. Kinda makes me sad that you can only have 1 active quest at a time....



Wait, you do have all the quests active, it's just you have a choice on which quest you want to focus on. It's pretty nice actually, focus on one quest, complete the objective and then focus on another that's in the same area and then go turn everything in. It's not like you can't go to another quest unless you finish one first, they're all active, it's just which one you want to focus on.




CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes.
> 
> Depsite popular belief to the contrary, I do purchase games--just they have to be good.
> 
> ...



How do you pirate games if you don't have internet? I don't get it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> basically:
> Giving you a free DLC to spend 60 dollars day one
> when you can get the DLC in a bargain bin new copy with the online pass



Sure if you want.

I'm spending $60 because I've put more time into this game's demo than some full games. The House of Valor is just a nice bonus. Since it was going to be stand-alone DLC anyway it's not like something vital is missing from the game



Axl Low said:


> Gears of War 3, MW3, BF3 and etc have dropped from 60 to 40 dollars within a month
> This will drop to 40 in a month and to be fair this is not a 60 dollar game



Was already $45 at Toys-R-Us and a few other retailers


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> @gnome: ME3 has an online pass?
> 
> basically:
> Giving you a free DLC to spend 60 dollars day one
> when you can get the DLC in a bargain bin new copy with the online pass



Yes, but its only to access the multiplayer mode. It's the trend: If the game has multiplayer then it needs an online pass. If it's singleplayer, no choice but to lockout a quest or some other thing. EA's gotta get that pass in there somewhere.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> @gnome: ME3 has an online pass?
> 
> basically:
> Giving you a free DLC to spend 60 dollars day one
> when you can get the DLC in a bargain bin new copy with the online pass




So in other words, you're broke, if that's the case, just wait for it to drop in price and stop complaining about online passes. 

I still don't get all this online pass complaints, it's like gamers have become so fucking lazy they can't be assed to input a simple code to play a game. PC gamers have been doing this for a lot longer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Wait, you do have all the quests active, it's just you have a choice on which quest you want to focus on. It's pretty nice actually, focus on one quest, complete the objective and then focus on another that's in the same area and then go turn everything in. It's not like you can't go to another quest unless you finish one first, they're all active, it's just which one you want to focus on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I go to my parent's on the weekend and use their Internet.



That's smart, man. That way, if I get caught it all falls onto my hapless parents instead of me.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

PC games and their key codes aren't really a valid excuse. Part of the appeal to console gaming was not having to deal with any extra shit, just put in the game and start playing. It's also had the appeal of used games and sharing with friends. Online Passes are just a slippery slope leading up to getting rid of that part of console games.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Wait, you do have all the quests active, it's just you have a choice on which quest you want to focus on. It's pretty nice actually, focus on one quest, complete the objective and then focus on another that's in the same area and then go turn everything in. It's not like you can't go to another quest unless you finish one first, they're all active, it's just which one you want to focus on.



Ya, it just makes it easier if, like some games you could have multiple quest active at the same time. The other quests in the log are still there, it just makes it easier. I still don't understand the whole cleansing mechanic. I am just clicking the spacebar when it comes around to one of the runes trying to be lucky. And I kinda don't understand how the armorcraft thing works either. How do i get higher level mats and stuff to craft?


----------



## Sotei (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> PC games and their key codes aren't really a valid excuse. Part of the appeal to console gaming was not having to deal with any extra shit, just put in the game and start playing. It's also had the appeal of used games and sharing with friends. Online Passes are just a slippery slope leading up to getting rid of that part of console games.





Well if you didn't see this coming then you have some horrible foresight. With the advent of online gaming and consoles being connected 24/7, it was only natural that what was happening on PCs was going to make it's way to the consoles. Especially after MS decided to join the console market.

I don't really deal with Steam, regardless of how awesome a service it is. Why? Because I like physical media, I like knowing that I actually own something but I know that in the future of console gaming, physical media will be phased out. Just like with the music industry, I haven't bought a CD in a long ass time but I have bought new music. 

So yeah, all this complaining is silly because it was going to happen anyway, in one way or another.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I go to my parent's on the weekend and use their Internet.
> 
> That's smart, man. That way, if I get caught it all falls onto my hapless parents instead of me.



Your poor parents!  If that's the case, you can activate your online pass at their place and get all the content that comes with it. You won't miss out at all. five





Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, it just makes it easier if, like some games you could have multiple quest active at the same time. The other quests in the log are still there, it just makes it easier. I still don't understand the whole cleansing mechanic. I am just clicking the spacebar when it comes around to one of the runes trying to be lucky. And I kinda don't understand how the armorcraft thing works either. How do i get higher level mats and stuff to craft?



Yeah, I fell you, kind'a like in WoW. The cleansing shit is kind'a dumb, I could never figure it out and haven't gone back into the demo to try out what C_Akutabi explained to me, I'll just try it out when I get the game tomorrow. Seems like you just have to activate all the ruins, there's no real rhyme or reason to them. As for the armor crafting, I really don't know but I'm sure you'll have to get mats from salvaging(?) material from armor and weapons. Most likely it's like loot drops, random armor or higher level armor will give you higher level mats and such.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Like, some runes have different symbols on them, am I supposed to do those first? Confusing, and I salvage stuff and i keep getting garbage salvage, even epic purple items. Kinda dumb. Unless I am missing something, my armorcrafting skill is like the highest out of any other skill too.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung, what race are you using? 

One of the ways to help with this side stuff is just upgrading the skills when you level. The racial bonuses can help you start. 

My problem here is that the first skill I'm upgrading is Detect Hidden since I'm a loot whore.

There are other ways too. For example, the highest tier destiny for a jack-of-all-trades build, Universalist (37 points in finesse, might, and sorcery), gives +3 to all skills. There are also trainers who give skill points for a price.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Like, some runes have different symbols on them, am I supposed to do those first?



When you click on one it activates. The symbol denotes how it'll stay active before resetting. The object is to get them all activated at once. There is no set order, just the most efficient route


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I could activate it at their place, yeah, but their place is 40 miles away.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Like, some runes have different symbols on them, am I supposed to do those first? Confusing, and I salvage stuff and i keep getting garbage salvage, even epic purple items. Kinda dumb. Unless I am missing something, my armorcrafting skill is like the highest out of any other skill too.




From what I understand you just have to activate the runes as the little circle thing goes over them, it doesn't matter the order or the rune, just activate them all. I can't really give you any advice on the crafting since I don't have the game yet but once I start playing it tomorrow, I'll see what I figure out. You'll probably figure it out before then though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Well if you didn't see this coming then you have some horrible foresight. With the advent of online gaming and consoles being connected 24/7, it was only natural that what was happening on PCs was going to make it's way to the consoles. Especially after MS decided to join the console market.
> 
> I don't really deal with Steam, regardless of how awesome a service it is. Why? Because I like physical media, I like knowing that I actually own something but I know that in the future of console gaming, physical media will be phased out. Just like with the music industry, I haven't bought a CD in a long ass time but I have bought new music.
> 
> So yeah, all this complaining is silly because it was going to happen anyway, in one way or another.



I saw it coming. Doesn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

The day they try and make me activate a console game over the Internet is the day I quit gaming.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Its the day I start pirating every single game.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The day they try and make me activate a console game over the Internet is the day I quit gaming.



No you won't, just like I'll never quit gaming, I don't care what they try and make me do, I'll always game. So will everyone else that's a gamer now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

That isn't true.

If they stop making good games I'll stop gaming. That's a good possibility since games are starting to suck more and more and the good stuff is becoming more rare.

Also, if they increase the prices to astronomical heights, or make 90% of content DLC, or riddle everything with QTEs.

I gave up television, I can give up gaming. It'll be harder, sure, but I am an old-ass man now. Gaming is a kid's event.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

T.V was easy to give up, because we have the internet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

It was because I lost the Internet that I was forced to give it up though. 

Once I get the Internet back I intend on never watching TV again. It's old hat.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

What cable companies do you have around? If you get internet and continually turn down their offers for T.V. sometimes they crack and just give you T.V. free for a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't you dare try and tempt me. 


We get Comcast and Century Link around here. But I'm not getting no TV.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

What? eventually they'll be all like: "Fine you don't want T.V.? Well I need to make a sale, so how about free?"

You'll be like: "Fine, I'm willing to pay nothing."

3 months later they'll be all: "We're going to have to up your bill by $10 for television."

And you just say: "Not worth it, drop that shit."


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Lee Min Jung, what race are you using?
> 
> One of the ways to help with this side stuff is just upgrading the skills when you level. The racial bonuses can help you start.
> 
> ...



Ya, but some of them i can't click on before I hit a certain one. Like if there are 4 of them. I can't hit number 1 until i hit number 3 first for some reason. And if I hit number 1 after number 3 and that is not the next one I am supposed to hit, it resets it all. I am Almain btw. Plus it is totally not worth getting cursed over messing up the chest from the dispelling thing cuz each one costs 500 to cleanse from you. I had like 3 on me and it hit me for 1.5k ouch. Atleast at earlier levels.



Sotei said:


> From what I understand you just have to activate the runes as the little circle thing goes over them, it doesn't matter the order or the rune, just activate them all. I can't really give you any advice on the crafting since I don't have the game yet but once I start playing it tomorrow, I'll see what I figure out. You'll probably figure it out before then though.



I tried, but some of them won't even let you click on to start the timer thing until you hit another one that can be activated first, kinda dumb, unless i am missing something. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> That isn't true.
> 
> If they stop making good games I'll stop gaming. That's a good possibility since games are starting to suck more and more and the good stuff is becoming more rare.
> 
> ...



Lawls, DLC and QTE are the future mang. They gonna make a new Ogre Tactics with QTE and have DLC the day it comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What? eventually they'll be all like: "Fine you don't want T.V.? Well I need to make a sale, so how about free?"
> 
> You'll be like: "Fine, I'm willing to pay nothing."
> 
> ...


 I don't want TV. Not even for free. 

It's the Devil's Juice.


Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, but some of them i can't click on before I hit a certain one. Like if there are 4 of them. I can't hit number 1 until i hit number 3 first for some reason. And if I hit number 1 after number 3 and that is not the next one I am supposed to hit, it resets it all. I am Almain btw. Plus it is totally not worth getting cursed over messing up the chest from the dispelling thing cuz each one costs 500 to cleanse from you. I had like 3 on me and it hit me for 1.5k ouch. Atleast at earlier levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You... 

I should track you down, enter your home, tie you to a chair, grab a video camera, and film myself doing bodily harm to you for such blashpemy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't want TV. Not even for free.
> 
> It's the Devil's Juice.
> 
> You...



Then don't watch it, finding happiness in the fact that you're costing the company money to give you something you're not paying for or using.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't forget to recharge your motorize wheel chair before coming here, so it won't run out of juice


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Motherfu--

Maybe I can rent off my free cable TV to some suckers for $20/month.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

10 hours in, level 10. Loving it still even if the herb profession is kinda tedious and annoying.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> 10 hours in, level 10. Loving it still even if the herb profession is kinda tedious and annoying.




About cleasing... this is what I plan to do. I'm gonna use the first cursed chest, the one in the cave with the 3 rats, save and re-load till I figure out exactly how to do it. I'm pretty sure that the odds at getting a higher quality item go up, if you can open these chests with cleansing.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Ya well make sure you put some points into that skill to make it easier i suppose.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> 10 hours in, level 10. Loving it still even if the herb profession is kinda tedious and annoying.



How is the story?


And characters and world-design?


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)

Similar to Dungeon Siege 3 I'd say. Maaaaan the aiming is so annoying, wish I could change targets at will(come to think of it I've never checked the controls so I cant be sure  )


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> *Similar to Dungeon Siege 3 I'd say*. Maaaaan the aiming is so annoying, wish I could change targets at will(come to think of it I've never checked the controls so I cant be sure  )



That's not good.

That's not good at all.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

You can change the target by moving your mouse in that direction when you are aiming. Atleast that is how you do it for bow's. Spells should be the same. But to be honest, all the quests in this game, so far, are kill this or pick up that. Your typical RPG quest types. And escorts. World design is sick, looks sooo pretty. Character models aren't that good though. Story is meh so far, cuz I have only been doing the side quests so far, left the main quest. Forgot bout doing the main quests actually.


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)

The battle is still addicting enough. And of course the lootz. Thats what we are all here for after all.


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You can change the target by moving your mouse in that direction when you are aiming. Atleast that is how you do it for bow's. Spells should be the same. But to be honest, all the quests in this game, so far, are kill this or pick up that. Your typical RPG quest types. And escorts. World design is sick, looks sooo pretty. Character models aren't that good though. Story is meh so far, cuz I have only been doing the side quests so far, left the main quest. Forgot bout doing the main quests actually.



Yea it worked ok in the beginning but when the mobs got some speed, nasty ranged attacks and bigger numbers staying in one place is not that good anymore. I wish I could switch between targets with Tab, this way I can dodge and keep that annoying boss locked, it certainly wont break the game because other monsters can still get in the way of my shots. Right now its just a button mashing though :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Hell yeah, loot! 


I like loot and class changes. Shit gives me hardons.


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)

I like how you can reset your skills anytime you want. Also so far the factions are not mutually exclusive so no reason for more than 1 playthrough.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> I like how you can reset your skills anytime you want. Also so far the factions are not mutually exclusive so no reason for more than 1 playthrough.



Is it anytime as in anytime anywhere? Or do you have to go to a special NPC to reset your skills? Because I thought it was the latter.


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)

You go to a shopkeeper-like NPC, pay up and get reseted. Its not that expensive either.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay thats fine then, I hate when respeccing costs a lot like the games punishing you for trying stuff out.


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)

The only mistake you can make is with weapon types. There are some weird ones. Specializing in only one weapon type could be pretty bad in general.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> You go to a shopkeeper-like NPC, pay up and get reseted. Its not that expensive either.



Aren't those shopkeeper-like NPCs Fateweavers?


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea whatever, the guys who can predict the future but apparently since I am an actual godlike entity with access to the save/load function they cant predict shit. HA!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> Yea whatever, the guys who can predict the future but apparently since I am an *actual godlike entity with access to the save/load function they cant predict shit.* HA!



It's a lot easier to just say Fateless One


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

The more you do it the more expensive that gets.

Or so I heard.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2012)

Which is why one should use  to plan ahead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol i tried just melee weapons and it didnt work out that well, you should have some stealth or some range other wise you could get raped. But that rogue frost trap thing x 4 is pretty dope. Set your shit up ahead of time for those GOD DAMN SPIDERS. Fucking spider queen.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2012)

Chakrams, bra. Chakrams and daggers.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Well i have daggers, they are fast like my other faeblades but still. I am playing on hard and there was atleast 8 spiders up at a time. Wasn't even prepared for that.


----------



## Rios (Feb 6, 2012)

The best combo would be something like greatsword/bow/mage robes, hoods and such. Load up on mana and mana regen, use sustained abilities, heal, stun spells, pelt them with arrows and get those fast monsters off your nuts with the sword. Would be glorious, too lazy to do something like that though.

universalist


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Or you could still use medium or heavy armor, just craft them and stick +mana gems in them.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2012)

Y'all just haven't tried chakrams yet. Inn in the town, the woman behind the counter sells them for like 500g.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

I have had some but they are for mages aren't they?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2012)

Eh, no one weapon is really just for a specific archetype. The fun of this game is that you can mix/match pretty well without too heavy an investment, though more is usually better. Chakrams are easily one of, if not the, best weapons for groups at medium+ range.

Chakrams are the reason for me going Finesse/Sorcery, though. My build: 

Most of the Sorcery tree is fluff to get to 50/55.

I initially wanted to go Greatsword/Faeblades, because faeblades look freaking awesome. I didn't end up liking them as much as I though, though. They're slower than daggers, and although they do more damage/AoE, their stealth game is weaksauce at best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Heard Chakrams were madly overpowered.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2012)

There's no such thing as overpowered in a purely single-player game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

OP
OP
OP!!!!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

I wish I had a damn escape rope for some of these dungeons. That and sometimes i would do my destiny attack or w/e the hell it is called and then kill like 8 mobs then when i finish off with the destiny attack or whatever i get no exp or the glowing orbs that come to me when i kill em in that mode.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn just killed the boss in Brigand Hall Caverns. No health potion or healing spell. On hard. That shit was intense.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 6, 2012)

whats the recomended difficulty setting for a seasoned western RPG players like myself? I found the default difficulty in skyrim a bit easy, but dark souls handed me my ass 25,000 times and i never got even close to halfway through the game.


Considering going for a melee build. I almost always focus on magic in most RPGs so i thought i'd change things up.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

I have played many J and W RPG's so I went straight off the bat, Hard. It isn't as crazy as Dark Souls though. You will die in hard mode here, but it isn't to the point where you don't wanna play cuz you feel as though the game is cheating. You just have to be prepared and have some quick reflexes, esp if you are melee.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 6, 2012)

is it harder than Skyrim then?

quick reflexes wasn't needed in Skyrim. you could play blindfoled and still beat 2 dragons.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Well if you are melee, all the melee mobs will fuck you up if you don't dodge in time cuz they can combo their attacks together. And alot of the times you will have more than one mob up so they will try and gang bang you. Either dodge/block or use a shitload of potions. Or go hybrid and put 20 points into sorc, for the heal.


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2012)

Normal tends to be very easy even if you restrict yourself(like me never using melee combat). Try hard.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 7, 2012)

Sotei said:


> So in other words, you're broke, if that's the case, just wait for it to drop in price and stop complaining about online passes.
> 
> I still don't get all this online pass complaints, it's like gamers have become so fucking lazy they can't be assed to input a simple code to play a game. PC gamers have been doing this for a lot longer.



Not many game are worth 60 bucks
and no i am not broke
I just refuse to support a game that comes with ONLINE PASS that will block items, quests, locations and loot when ITS AN OFFLINE SINGLE PLAYER GAME

It's not about the code to get to the game it's the principle on why the online pass is there in the first place

Are you silly?
Online passes are an excuse for gamers having to pay extra when the game is used

Companies bitch that used games are killing their sales and servers
 if the game is great the gamer will never sell it and will keep it as part of their library unless they need cash because hey rent is due

and there is not an addition server cost
I bought the game
I bought one online space and its mine to do with what i want
If i lend the game to a friend my space online is now his to use
it is not an additional space for a server its a different user in the same space

If you can't see that publishers are trying get more money and hide behind USED SALES HURT US then you need to expand your mind. 

What truly sells games?
Word of mouth from gamer to gamer. 

Also, used games are a staple.
What if a game i shell out 60 bucks is shit?
Return it to best buy? EA? The company? Keep it forever?
No i sell it back to get something for it.

Someone might have sold that game but you might keep it for ever. And I have. A good chunk of my library is used games. I'd say 2/3 of it are used games.

One's trash another's treasure :33


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 7, 2012)

So your saying it's wrong to get DLC for free just for buying it new?


----------



## Velocity (Feb 7, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> So your saying it's wrong to get DLC for free just for buying it new?



No, he's saying it's wrong to have content locked from you just because you bought it used. Which is understandable, I guess, even though the whole reason behind the Online Pass thing is itself understandable.

I think it'd actually be a lot easier if developers sat there and simply said: "Okay, buy this new and all future DLC is yours for free. Buy it used and you have to buy the DLC yourself." Some developers would abuse that by still locking content on the disc and making you pay for it if you didn't buy the game new, but I'd imagine Bioware games (as an example) wouldn't need to given how popular their miniature expansion packs seem to be.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 7, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> No, he's saying it's wrong to have content locked from you just because you bought it used. Which is understandable, I guess, even though the whole reason behind the Online Pass thing is itself understandable.



But it's content you wouldn't have gotten anyway had there been no Online Pass stuff. Instead, the House of Valor quest-line would have been released in March with a price attached to it. But apparently that's preferable now


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 7, 2012)

So anyone playing this on PC? I would like to know if the horrible camera issues from the Demo have been fixed before I get this.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2012)

KoA: Reckoning Get!!! About to dive head first into this! Also pre-ordered "Kid Icarus" for the 3DS and "Witcher 2" for the 360!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Played the demo a bit more extensively last night. 

Seems like this game really is one of those Skyrim-ish games with better gameplay. Not sure if that's good or bad, I never really liked Skyrim. 

Either way, I'm probably getting this tomorrow night. I got to go to the fucking gym tonight.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 7, 2012)

7.5 from gamespot, 8.0 from Gameinformer.

People bitch about IGN, but gamespot seems to have some awfully inconsistent reviews.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> I think it'd actually be a lot easier if developers sat there and simply said: "Okay, buy this new and all future DLC is yours for free. Buy it used and you have to buy the DLC yourself."



This is a very good idea, and it should be the standard business practice.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 7, 2012)

KidTony said:


> 7.5 from gamespot, 8.0 from Gameinformer.
> 
> People bitch about IGN, but gamespot seems to have some awfully inconsistent reviews.



Also 2.5/5 from G4TV and a 6 from Edge.

It's not doing great in the reviews department and it's often compared to Skyrim to its detriment.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 7, 2012)

a reviewer that i trust reviewed it on IGN (my prefered gaming site) and gave it a 9. That's enough for me. 

It's funny that they are lambasting the game for having unsipired quests, but that never mattered with Skyrim. I remeber that most of the random quests there were just that, random quests.



Naruto said:


> This is a very good idea, and it should be the standard business practice.



lol they'd never do that. It would render the DLC buisness model (which is extrmely lucrative) pointless for them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

KidTony said:


> a review that i trust reviewed it on IGN (my prefered gaming site) and gave it a 9. That's enough for me.
> 
> It's funny that they are lambasting the game for having unsipired quests, but that never mattered with Skyrim. I remeber that most of the random quests there were just that, random quests.


 Oh but that was the almighty Skyrim, it is the best game ever made.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Either way, I'm probably getting this tomorrow night. I got to go to the fucking gym tonight.



Damn Old Man. Water Aerobics? 



KidTony said:


> 7.5 from gamespot, 8.0 from Gameinformer.
> 
> People bitch about IGN, but gamespot seems to have some awfully inconsistent reviews.



Ya, it isn't the 9.5 that IGN said, but it is a solid 8.0. If they had more variety in the quests and made me care about the story then it would be a 9.0



Ciupy said:


> Also 2.5/5 from G4TV and a 6 from Edge.
> 
> It's not doing great in the reviews department and it's often compared to Skyrim to its detriment.



Lol, people need to stop comparing this to Skyrim damnit.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey I loved Skyrim, but the game had almost as many faults as it had things that worked, gameplay specially being a weakness.

lee ming Jung: IGN gave it a 9, not 9.5. My two favorites sites (IGN, gameinformer) have scored it more on the high end, 9 and 8 respectivly, and people on the webs like you are saying stuff like 8. 

Well anyways, heading out to get my pre-order.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

From the demo I gathered this game is very much like Skyrim in the questing and dialogue department. How anyone that liked Skyrim could claim Amalur does that poorly is beyond me, and I chalk it up to biased fanboyism/haterade.

It's much more fun to play, too. Instead of getting one attack animation you get a decent combo system.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2012)

IGN is one of your favourite sites?


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2012)

So you got it then you bastard?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)

KidTony said:


> Hey I loved Skyrim, but the game had almost as many faults as it had things that worked, gameplay specially being a weakness.
> 
> lee ming Jung: IGN gave it a 9, not 9.5. My two favorites sites (IGN, gameinformer) have scored it more on the high end, 9 and 8 respectivly, and people on the webs like you are saying stuff like 8.
> 
> Well anyways, heading out to get my pre-order.



Ya, sorry meant 9.0. The combat is fucking amazing. Just the same type quests over and over, which kinda works because they all basically have y ou kill something, and the combat system is what saves it, so....But either way, I have having fun. I am lvl 14 now, fucking some shit up with Faeblades. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> From the demo I gathered this game is very much like Skyrim in the questing and dialogue department. How anyone that liked Skyrim could claim Amalur does that poorly is beyond me, and I chalk it up to biased fanboyism/haterade.
> 
> It's much more fun to play, too. Instead of getting one attack animation you get a decent combo system.



Ya combat system is sick, esp when you mix up your points into different trees. Kinda hard nowadays to be non biased against RPG's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't think it is quite as great as I hoped it would be, but it's definitely worth my money.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

For the month of Feb. It's probably the best game we'll get.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 7, 2012)

To be honest I ground out a level 68 orc warrior in skyrim
the combat got stale within the first 30 levels
sure i do oneshot crit most enemies now but meh

Daggers and Stave was alot more fun in KoA then skyrim


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2012)

Haters gonna hate. Reviewing games by comparing them to other games is just retarded, people need to be reviewing games on their own merit not on how they stack up against other games. The only reason any other games should be mentioned is at the end, when you say something like this: "If you liked Fable, Skyrim, etc, etc, then you'll like this game."


Oh by the way Lee Min Jung, I figured out how to cleanse the chests. You just have to have all the glyphs counting down all at once. So if you click on two glyphs and the count down starts you have to get the other two counting down as well, if you don't click on a glyph on time, they all reset. Just make sure they're all counting down before the main timer runs out. Some glyphs count down faster then others so, be careful not to take too long to activate them all.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 7, 2012)

Assassinating is so fun :33
*stab stab stab*


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2012)

Yargh          ?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

How is the bow in this? It felt shitty in the Demo, but I really want to try and make it my main weapon.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Assassinating is so fun :33
> *stab stab stab*



I may be going for a faeblade/chakram approach but I'm keeping daggers on hand just for when the situation favors stealth kills :33

Disappointed that faeblades don't get fancy stealth kills



Gnome said:


> How is the bow in this? It felt shitty in the Demo, but I really want to try and make it my main weapon.



I found the bow got better when it had elemental damage attached to it. Getting more arrows to shoot also helped. 



> Drawpower
> 5 Levels
> With your incredible drawpower, each arrow you fire can penetrate even the thickest armor or carapace. Also increases the size of your quiver.
> 
> ...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> For the month of Feb. It's probably the best game we'll get.



Not true for me. Soul Calibur 5, Twisted Metal, Asura's Wrath, SSX are my Feb games. 



Gnome said:


> How is the bow in this? It felt shitty in the Demo, but I really want to try and make it my main weapon.



I prob wouldn't use it as my main weapon, but then again, I don't have 2 of the bow skills yet so it could change.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not true for me. Soul Calibur 5, Twisted Metal, Asura's Wrath, SSX are my Feb games.



Yep, not a single other game I care about.


As for the Bow, it doesn't look like its meant to be main'd but I'll try to make it work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't like the bow in this game, it's my only complaint so far. But I never really used bows that much in any game to begin with (I dabbled in Diablo II, but Amazon = Javazon. 'Nuff said).


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I made a Javazon, it was probably my strongest char, never used it though.

In most games Bow is where its at, Fable 1 long bow was sexy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

They are ridiculously powerful with the right setup and can clear most levels quicker than anyone.

Nice titties, too.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2012)

KidTony said:


> lol they'd never do that. It would render the DLC buisness model (which is extrmely lucrative) pointless for them.



Speaking primarily as a PC gamer, I currently see no incentive in buying a game on release day, or preorder it as the case may be.

It's far better to wait until the price drops dramatically and buy the DLC when it's discounted. If I can't wait to play it, I'll pirate it in the meantime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I would usually agree that it's better to wait, but I have nothing to wait with. 

I'm dried out.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2012)

Skorm's Bow in Fable. :teehee


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2012)

I use bow as my main weapon and spells as my secondary. Havent tried the other combat styles so cant compare, but from what I've experienced so far its weak. Its main purpose is to deliver DoTs while you are using something else to dish out the main damage. Still fun.



Sotei said:


> Reviewing games by comparing them to other games is just retarded, people need to be reviewing games on their own merit not on how they stack up against other games.



No. If something was done better in another game I'd much rather play that other game instead of this one. The skills for example and the ability to mix shit up reminded me of Titan Quest way too much, but in Titan Quest we had way more skill variety so the game gets a minus point from me. If you want your game to be judged in its own merit, dont make the gamer remember other, better games while playing it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Most of the skills in Titan Quest were shit though.


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2012)

Which skill trees you didnt like? Gotta admit, things like two handed weapon fighting in warfare were lame but there were some strokes of genius, especially in Spirit, Rogue and Dream.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> For the month of Feb. It's probably the best game we'll get.



No, the best game is SSX


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> No, the best game is SSX



A sports game will never be the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> Which skill trees you didnt like? Gotta admit, things like two handed weapon fighting in warfare were lame but there were some strokes of genius, especially in Spirit, Rogue and Dream.


 I never made a list.

But I remember a lot of the Nature skills being garbage.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 7, 2012)

Got the game delivered about an hr ago too bad the tv where my ps3 is set up is in use.


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2012)

There is a mod which changes the skill trees entirely and adds things like a vampire tree and full summon tree, which allows you to order your pets around and generally play the game like an RPG/RTS hybrid


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> For the month of Feb. It's probably the best game we'll get.





Goova said:


> No, the best game is SSX





Gnome said:


> A sports game will never be the best.



I agree with Gnome. I'm getting Twisted Metal and SSX(maybe), I've also got the Jak and Daxter collection. Out of the 4, Reckoning is the best so far.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> A sports game will never be the best.



You're wrong, SSX is the best sport series that has ever existed.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> You're wrong, SSX is the best sport series that has ever existed.



Good sure, but being the best of a pretty poor genre doesn't make it the best.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you even played the games?


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> No. If something was done better in another game I'd much rather play that other game instead of this one. The skills for example and the ability to mix shit up reminded me of Titan Quest way too much, but in Titan Quest we had way more skill variety so the game gets a minus point from me. If you want your game to be judged in its own merit, dont make the gamer remember other, better games while playing it.



That's straight bullshit though cause your views on Titan Quest are your own and they only detract from similar games to you. In my case I've never played Titan Quest so I could give a shit about it, don't mention it in your review cause it's irrelevant when judging this new game.

Skyrim is supposedly the greatest shit ever... Yet I found it awful, should I go play that instead? Fuck that shit. Reviews should only judge a game on a game to game basis, in a vacuum. If you want to write an opinion piece and compare other games, that's cool but a review should not be an opinion piece. A person's bias gets in the way when you write an opinion piece a review is there to educate the reader on what they're getting themselves into.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Have you even played the games?



Not the newest one, but if its like the previous ones then it should be good. Not best worthy though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Not the newest one, but if its like the previous ones then it should be good. Not best worthy though.



c'mon, it can beat out the mediocre kingdoms game at the least. It should also be better then twisted metal in my opinion, but twisted metal is a racing game and that's a poor genre so it should be mediocre as well by your logic.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol racing genre is a poor genre?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Sports games are the low of low. And an average RPG beats it out imo.


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2012)

Sotei said:


> That's straight bullshit though cause your views on Titan Quest are your own and they only detract from similar games to you. In my case I've never played Titan Quest so I could give a shit about it, don't mention it in your review cause it's irrelevant when judging this new game.
> 
> Skyrim is supposedly the greatest shit ever... Yet I found it awful, should I go play that instead? Fuck that shit. Reviews should only judge a game on a game to game basis, in a vacuum. If you want to write an opinion piece and compare other games, that's cool but a review should not be an opinion piece. A person's bias gets in the way when you write an opinion piece a review is there to educate the reader on what they're getting themselves into.



Again, no. They should tell you which games they steal from are similar to  the game you are about to play. This is the most important information and is not subjective at all. See, it doesnt even matter to you because you havent played TQ so why do you even care. For the others though - it may mean the difference between a purchase or a pass.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

ok well fuck all of you, SSX is going to be the best.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol, why the fuck are we comparing genre's to other genre games? Seems kinda screw up to do that.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

he started it


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I started it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

whatever, just go pre-order SSX or buy it because you will love it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

KoA sucks because its not as good as Tony Hawk skateboarding in terms of movement.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2012)

Jet Set Radio > SSX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Super Metroid > Megaman.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't even have time to play games this next 2 weeks. Other than short 30 minute spurts of Brono Trigger between classes.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Jet Set Radio > SSX



I want a new Jet Set Radio sooo bad.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

I never got to play Jet Set Radio, apparently its a gem I let slip by me.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

jet set radio can suck ssx tricky's dick


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)

I never can understand why devs decide against adding a damn JUMP ability. Why the fuck can I not jump when I want to? This isn't fucking Zelda.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

seriously, jumping added .5 score to ff 13-2, that says a lot


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> Again, no. They should tell you which games they steal from are similar to  the game you are about to play. This is the most important information and is not subjective at all. See, it doesnt even matter to you because you havent played TQ so why do you even care. For the others though - it may mean the difference between a purchase or a pass.




You're changing what you said at first. I also said that it's fine to say what games are similar, that's always good so the reader can check out those similar games. When you quoted me at first you left that part out. By the way I don't have any opinion on TQ but like me I'm sure there are others who have never played it either. Some reviewers are comparing KoA to Skyrim and grading it against that game. That's stupid in my opinion and it has no place in a review.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Indeed, game reviews need to be objective.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 7, 2012)

Basically, the developers gave copies to some of the big gaming streams to play on launch day.


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2012)

just look at this sword
only 100 000 too


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I would buy that.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 7, 2012)

Watching Day9 and Felicia Day play. Pretty fun. Thanking the stars right now his female companion isn't Mia Rose.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indeed, game reviews need to be objective.



A review comprised solely of technical malfunctions and missteps is only interesting to read if the game is hideously bad.  So, naw.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I would like breakdowns myself. Maybe even spreadhseets, graphs. 

Hell, give me a flow chart.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2012)

Pure technical data, with an arbitrary number at the end.

It would weed out the idiots to try to read them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd prefer a technical review over something like, "This is like Skyrim and Fable mixed but like WoW and gay" or something.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Holy shit. I just got into Darnassus. The place is fucking amazing looking. Problem is the whole place exploded with quests, it is fucking redic how many quests there are. IT NEVER STOPS. Bout to buy me a house in this badass city. Also I am damn poor cuz I use my gold on those permanent increase stat trainers. damn 15k gold each level.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2012)

I just got a free month of Gold for Xbox live.

Should I go for the demo?


----------



## Rios (Feb 7, 2012)

A'right I think I am done with this game. When it resorts to teleporting monsters out of nowhere right behind you to slow you down/hurt you only one word can describe it - cheap. Sure it was the same in DA2 but at least there you had to take care of 4 blockheads. And besides, I am tired of fighting the same types of enemies with the same types of interrupting melee attacks and homing ranged ones. What every mage enemy in the game does - 1. starts flying around and teleporting; 2. makes an invulnerability shield; 3. starts throwing homing fireballs and twisters at you. How boring. Hell, even the loot started to get sucky. Like 3 different mage sets having the same +% mana, +% life and +% elemental resist set bonuses? Really game? The only thing that can keep me in it are the endless quests but honestly I'd much rather waste my time with Skyrim. Really now how the hell do you put a 9/10 on a game like this? Hate those IGN chumps.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> A'right I think I am done with this game. When it resorts to teleporting monsters out of nowhere right behind you to slow you down/hurt you only one word can describe it - cheap. Sure it was the same in DA2 but at least there you had to take care of 4 blockheads. And besides, I am tired of fighting the same types of enemies with the same types of interrupting melee attacks and homing ranged ones. What every mage enemy in the game does - 1. starts flying around and teleporting; 2. makes an invulnerability shield; 3. starts throwing homing fireballs and twisters at you. How boring. Hell, even the loot started to get sucky. Like 3 different mage sets having the same +% mana, +% life and +% elemental resist set bonuses? Really game? The only thing that can keep me in it are the endless quests but honestly I'd much rather waste my time with Skyrim. Really now how the hell do you put a 9/10 on a game like this? Hate those IGN chumps.


Serious question man. Do you like anything? I think I asked you this last time. But you seem to hate like every single game that comes out. 

And I see plenty of places giving this 8.5+ so it's universally liked quite a bit.


----------



## The World (Feb 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> jet set radio can suck ssx tricky's dick



HAHAHAHAHAHA no.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I just got a free month of Gold for Xbox live.
> 
> Should I go for the demo?




Why is this even a question? If you're interested in the game but are on the fence about it, play the demo.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2012)

The World said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA no.



oh yeah, wait, it can suck ssx, ssx tricky, AND ssx 3's dicks, cuz all three of those excellent games are better then jet set, while jet set is all by its lonely lone lonesome cuz it doesnt deserve a sequel


----------



## Sotei (Feb 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> oh yeah, wait, it can suck ssx, ssx tricky, AND ssx 3's dicks, cuz all three of those excellent games are better then jet set, while jet set is all by its lonely lone lonesome cuz it doesnt deserve a sequel



What is this none sense I'm reading? How old are you bro? 12? Cause you sound like a 12 year old.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 7, 2012)

maybe i'll get bored later, but 5 hours into the game and i'm having a blast. Don't get some of these negative reviews. The art style looks wonderful, the gameplay is fantastic, and even the lore if you invest the time is quite interesting. Not to mention, some of the best voice acting in a game of this type that i've seen.

Love this game, easily a 9+ as far as im concerned, though i admit it's rather early still. I thought skyrym was the best game ever at first, but then i got bored a couple of days after and never got close to finishing it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I liked Skyrim a bit myself for the first 20 hours. Then I stuck with it for another 15 hours and was like, "Okay this shit is boring as fuck" and never played it again.

Hopefully KoA lasts for at least a solid 40.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2012)

Every game begins to bore after a certain length. It's natural to move on to a new game. It's why I hardly finish JRPG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Which is why I need a backup plan. Like some movies for the weekend, or some poon to smash.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 8, 2012)

Which is why I'm always playing more then one game during the week. I'm playing Amalur, Castlevania: LoS, Legend of Zelda: SS, Battlefield 3 when I need a multi player fix and just finished Super Mario 3D Land and debating whether to start Mario Kart 7 or Ghost Trick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm good only playing one game at a time. I just need other media to fill various voids in my social life.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Every game begins to bore after a certain length. It's natural to move on to a new game. It's why I hardly finish JRPG.



Yeah, but a good game is one to which I will enjoy coming back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Hopefully this is a good game.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm good only playing one game at a time. I just need other media to fill various voids in my social life.




 I feel you bro, don't get me wrong, gaming is not all I do but sometimes I need a little change of pace when I'm playing certain genres.

This weekend I had a date to the Miami Heat game versus the Raptors and then to a superbowl party. I get some reading in and I have a business to run as well. So yeah, gaming isn't all I do. I'm just usually getting through more than one game at a time.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 8, 2012)

man you guys suck i play the best games all day all week all month long. usually put hundreds of hours on a game i love and own when i find one. you guys are shoddy gamers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't have dates or friends.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 8, 2012)

so, i got like a roommate and no dates son, life is good better then it ever was


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know how people can compare this crap to skyrim, this game is bloody horrible.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> man you guys suck i play the best games all day all week all month long. usually put hundreds of hours on a game i love and own when i find one. you guys are shoddy gamers




You're an SSX fanboy... yeah, can't take you seriously, not cause you like SSX, cause you're a fanboy. 


Also, you don't play the best games, you play what in your opinion are the "best" games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> so, i got like a roommate and no dates son, life is good better then it ever was


 


Tempproxy said:


> I don't know how people can compare this game to skyrim, that game is bloody horrible.


 Subtly fixed it for you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 8, 2012)

Sotei said:


> You're an SSX fanboy... yeah, can't take you seriously, not cause you like SSX, cause you're a fanboy.
> 
> 
> Also, you don't play the best games, you play what in your opinion are the "best" games.



but ssx is amazing.

yeah that's what i said


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Office Space is a hilarious movie.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Office Space is a hilarious movie.



The scene where they destroy the copier is one of the best scenes in cinema.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn it feels good to be a gansgta.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn it feels good to be a gansgta.



I don't know if you're just saying that, or is my mind playing tricks on me?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 8, 2012)

it's a song black people sing it, it's in the culture of black people


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a gangster.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsN0YANRZ1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Feb 8, 2012)

So I'm doing most of the side quests in Gorhart and I do the quest to get the "Maiden's Ring". I kill the troll and I hand the ring over to that chick, I get paid for my services... then I run off and come back in stealth mode and pick pocket the ring anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I killed everybody in the demo and it was fantastic.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

I killed you in the demo and it was fangasmic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I fucked a woman and thought about a man.


It was The Worldastic.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

You were clearly thinking about me.

Don't worry I'm amazing, it's not a crime.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

It was one of those days huh? Go to the bar get drunk, bring back this easy chick to your apartment. Have a romp and not remember a thing the next morning. She gets up out of bed and turns around, then her cock hits you in the face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Speaking of face-cocking, I'm going to buy this game on my way home tonight.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

How many dicks you gotta blow to get it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

59.99 dicks.

I work pretty cheap.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

4

His boss

His landlord

Hairy greasy fat Gamestop employee

Crackhead behind his house

For the crack of course.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

My landlord is a woman, and I'd sooner have battery acid poured into my eyes, onto my genitals, and into my rectum.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My landlord is a woman



How do you know?

The mans point still stands!


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

She has a dick CMX. And she never shaves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

That's disgusting. If you knew what this monster looked like you'd be vomiting almost as hard as I am right now.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

*pat* There, there Doctor Nerdlove. THE KING OF POOTIE TANG!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice discussion on KoA.


----------



## The World (Feb 8, 2012)

Why good sir or madam, are you gelatinous?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't played the full game myself yet.


From the demo I gathered that I will enjoy the action, but maybe not the dialogue. Never was a fan of dialogue.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Well you don't have to worry bout that cuz either way you can skip it lol. I am level 22, and there world is basically split up into like 5 countries or zones. The max level is 40 from what I hear and I am 20 barely on the 2nd out of 5 zones.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Low level cap?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

It's all a matter of perspective. Levels are w/e as long as they have the other components to back it up. Talents, abilities, large world, lotta shit to do...etc. But I am 25 hours in so far. Lol spending so much time armorsmithing and gathering mats and shit to make some boss gear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I usually finish games at level 40, 50, or 60 out of 99, but I like having the option.

No biggie I guess.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

I am also addicted to the runecrafting/jewelcrafting shit cuz they have some nice effects that could rape some ppl up in battle, depending on your playstyle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

I like item customization as long as it's done right. Hopefully it is.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

This game runs so fucking smooth. And I have yet to find 1 glitch or bug.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

On PS3?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

PC! Plus it looks like Maining a bow is viable and quite destructive especially if you spec for it and it is on multiple packs.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Stop saying you will, and go buy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

It isn't after work yet.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

PS,

Don't do dispelling. That shit fucking sucks. It might be tempting to go do it cuz of the loot inside, but don't. Restrain yourselves.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2012)

Dispel failure can 1-shot you on hard+ chests on Hard-mode.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep, that is what I am referring to.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 8, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> PS,
> 
> Don't do dispelling. That shit fucking sucks. It might be tempting to go do it cuz of the loot inside, but don't. Restrain yourselves.




I figured out how to dispell, it ain't hard at all.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 8, 2012)

Not sure if want...

Not sure if should shell $60....


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I figured out how to dispell, it ain't hard at all.



Ya but if you screw up on a very hard one, on hard mode like i am, it 1 shots you..lol. Plus if you 0 points into dispel, it will suck even more.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 8, 2012)

So I just completed the Warsworn quest that starts with going to Warden's Bridge...

Dear god I hope I never face two of those things at once!


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 8, 2012)

I've only played 4 hours so far, but how's the story in the game?

also been enjoying it loads. warhammers =


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> So I just completed the Warsworn quest that starts with going to Warden's Bridge...
> 
> Dear god I hope I never face two of those things at once!



Dodge like a friend!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Also, why the hell can I not jump when I want? That really pisses me off sometimes. Did they not want to add another mechanic of fall damage or something?


----------



## Rios (Feb 9, 2012)

Because it'll be too easy. This game could have been a hit but they tried to do everything and failed at refining it. Sorry but the sum of its parts is a forgettable mess.


----------



## Rios (Feb 9, 2012)

So Gamespot gave it 7.5.
I tip my hat to these gentlemen. They never disappoint.



> The Bad
> Generic story and characters   Generic world   Generic quests.



HAHAHAAHAHHAHA


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel like this is a nice 20$er pick up at Gamestop duing a 2 for 1 sale; it really does feel a little bit (and look a lot like) Fable 3 without all the lies, but I'm not really seeing a whole lot to draw me in.

Melee was cool, though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll probably still get this regardless of it sounding a bit mediocre. It just looks like a pretty good time sink to scratch an RPG itch.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 9, 2012)

Rios said:


> So Gamespot gave it 7.5.
> I tip my hat to these gentlemen. They never disappoint.
> 
> 
> ...



7.5 = good. 

And Gamespot does this, every time, no shit. 

IGN = High Score 
Gamespot = Lower Score

IGN = Low Score 
Gamespot = High Score

Happens every time, never fails.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

I played about 4, maybe 5 hours so far.

It's fun enough, but like any WRPG the story is like just kinda _there_. But that's all WRPGs, so it's probably just as good as any other one.

Questing is also just like all the other WRPGs I've played--:sleepy. Fetch quests, kill this random monster quest, I'm a bitch coddle me quest. 

So far it's better than Skyrim.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 9, 2012)

Just killed the Niskaru Tyrant, playing the game on hard... no problems. 

I need to buy some backpacks I run out of space all the time. Oh by the way, I'm a godless heathen, I chose to follow no god in the beginning and I have the level two destiny of "Wayfarer". I'm geared up in the legendary hero Shepard's armor and have those bad ass Faeblades from the House of Ballads quest line and the Twin Souls chakrams.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I am actually maining a bow right now cuz it is fucking OP at higher levels. I think at every major city of each zone, the general vendor has the backpacks.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 9, 2012)

i love this game, really don't get some of the negative reviews. Are people playing the same game? Presentation is fantastic, and gameplay never bores me.

Not to mention that it runs great on ps3, haven't encountered a bug yet, and the loading screens are much quicker than skyrim. That was one of the reasons i stopped playing that game, loading screen took for ever.

And yes, maining a bow is broken you kill almost everyone before they get to you. I'm maining daggers and my second weapon is a bow. A pure finesse build, non of that pansy magic shit.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I am hitting for like 1200 with my bow and it does multishot when I charge it, so i can clear a whole room in like 5 seconds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Just killed the Niskaru Tyrant, playing the game on hard... no problems.
> 
> I need to buy some backpacks I run out of space all the time. Oh by the way, I'm a godless heathen, I chose to follow no god in the beginning and I have the level two destiny of "Wayfarer". I'm geared up in the legendary hero Shepard's armor and have those bad ass Faeblades from the House of Ballads quest line and the Twin Souls chakrams.


 I almost picked no diety but then I was like, "Wait; 1% exp? After I max level that's useless..." and went with the one that gives 5% HP/MP.

Me > you.




Lee Min Jung said:


> I am hitting for like 1200 with my bow and it does multishot when I charge it, so i can clear a whole room in like 5 seconds.


 I am using a sword and a sceptre because I want a little more challenge. The way I figure it the chakram is like easy mode and the bow is apparently also easy mode so I never use them.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I almost picked no diety but then I was like, "Wait; 1% exp? After I max level that's useless..." and went with the one that gives 5% HP/MP.
> 
> Me > you.
> 
> ...



You need all the help you can get in Hard mode. But I also use the double bladed weapons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

I was giving it a play on normal first, then a replay on hard.

That's how I roll, homie.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

No shame in that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2012)

Makes me feel like I'm playing Diablo more. I wish it had another difficulty level. 

And new game+ (unless it has that, which I don't really know).


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

What lvl you at gramps?


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 9, 2012)

is blacksmithing a worthwhile investment?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Blacksmithing gives you the best armor and weapons. Much better than most of the garbage blues and some purples that you can get. Only thing is, to make it really viable, you have to go with the jewelcrafting or w/e it is called cuz you can craft gear with the gems to have some stupid high stats and effects.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2012)

Sagecraft 3 is the easiest way to make money.

And the devs are looking into adding additional difficulties.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 9, 2012)

This game has the shittiest stealth implementation I've ever seen.

I'm not happy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2012)

I always hated stealth in Fallout games. Never seemed to matter.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2012)

Did they change the stealth or something from the demo? Haven't had a chance to play my retail copy but stealth is very easy in the game. So easy...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

It is easy, esp when you level up in detect hidden or some shit like that. Easy sauce. Just hit level 29. There are 5 main zones, and I am only finishing up the 2nd zone. Holy shit, still have alot left. ><


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 10, 2012)

yeh stealth sucked in the demo so im not even going to rent the game. for a person who always plays stealth characters in class based games and nothing else, ruins everything


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What lvl you at gramps?


 I got to level 8 last night. 


I'm already starting to feel like this game is too WRPG for me. The quests, the story, the open world. It's like all of these games just copy/paste code and put in new stuff each time--like shooters.

The saving grace is that it's fun to play, so maybe I'll stick with it. I think what I should do is complete the main story only first, then go to hard and do side quests and shit. That way I can feel like I'm getting a bonus challenge.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I got to level 8 last night.
> 
> 
> I'm already starting to feel like this game is too WRPG for me. The quests, the story,* the open world.* It's like all of these games just copy/paste code and put in new stuff each time--like shooters.
> ...



Open world is bad? You have horrible taste man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

It isn't bad, it's just feeling like a gimmick every game tries to emulate.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

No cuz if you just pound the main quest out, you will out level all the side quest stuff so it wont be a challenge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

I would be making a new character.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 10, 2012)

So the Jewelled Bracelets, are these used in crafting at all or are they just there as trash to vendor off?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

From what I have seen, vendor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

I was reluctant to sell them, but then I did anyway.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

I am sitting with 1 million gold in my bags cuz all the gear from teh vendors is shit once you get lvl 10 BS and Sagecrafting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

I think you should be able to find the best loot, not buy or make it. That's how Diablo worked (though some crafts were really good, they are very difficult/frustrating to obtain).


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, that is probably my problem because I am doing every side quest on the way so I am out leveling things I think. But if I went to the final zone maybe I could get better gear than I have, but then again the set gear is supposed to be best if you find all the pieces. I wonder if it is random drop for the set pieces like even trash, or on certain mobs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

I had all but one piece of one set but I never found the last piece. Not sure how to farm for it either. 

So I sold it.

It was a mage set anyway and I respeced to pure warrior last night. 



Speaking of quests, do the rewards ever get any good? Or is it always a little gold or some exp or something idiotic like that the entire game?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya some quests, like end of long chain quests for the factions give you pretty purples or even set gear for some odd reason. I have also noticed that if your persuasion is high enough sometimes you can talk your way into rare gear as well.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2012)

Seriously, did the developers even try stealth in their fucked up game? Fucking hell this shit is designed to piss me off. I don't WANT to have to reroll god damnit.

Enemies are too often placed in such a way that it is impossible to sneak up to them (corridor, both of them facing you so you cant go around) or there's a pack and at least one if not most are facing in your direction so they alert the others. In dungeons, they often just ambush you rendering stealth useless.

There's even bugs regarding the actual stealth kill. Plenty of times it quite simply doesn't go off and I perform a regular strike instead, and other times my character starts doing the animation for the kill while the NPC is standing a few inches ahead.

What. The. Fuck.

I'm sure the game is awesome as a warrior or mage, but as a rogue it fucking sucks monkey balls. Fuck this shit.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

I am a rogue but I don't stealth. I rape with faeblades and bows. There are these items you can buy from the vendor that distract the enemies while you go assassinate them if you want.


----------



## Rios (Feb 10, 2012)

My favorite is when you hit a monster and all the others around come running at you because of their high "awareness". Makes your attempts to avoid fights with the next generic bunch of creatures impossible. Plus mixes up fairly well with the ability to get stuck in >1 feet tall rocks.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

You can still run from fights and they de-aggro. Or if you are rogue that is high enough you can use the smoke bomb to de-aggro from anyone.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 10, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Seriously, did the developers even try stealth in their fucked up game? Fucking hell this shit is designed to piss me off. I don't WANT to have to reroll god damnit.
> 
> Enemies are too often placed in such a way that it is impossible to sneak up to them (corridor, both of them facing you so you cant go around) or there's a pack and at least one if not most are facing in your direction so they alert the others. In dungeons, they often just ambush you rendering stealth useless.
> 
> ...




Have you even used the exploding crystals to distract the enemies? I mean they are there for just that reason. Look in your items, you probably have six or seven from all the times you've looted them and just didn't realize what they were for. There are ways to do things if you actually take the time to see what everything does, there are potions, the exploding crystals to distract, smoke bombs. I'm not even stealth, I'm going universalist and I'm not having as much trouble as you describe.

Now if you're trying to be a rogue like in WoW then you might as well just go back to playing WoW.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm at level 10 or 11, and I'm playing the warrior/mage hybrid.

I'M A FREAKIN' BATTLEMAGE!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Have you even used the exploding crystals to distract the enemies? I mean they are there for just that reason. Look in your items, you probably have six or seven from all the times you've looted them and just didn't realize what they were for. There are ways to do things if you actually take the time to see what everything does, there are potions, the exploding crystals to distract, smoke bombs. I'm not even stealth, I'm going universalist and I'm not having as much trouble as you describe.



I think it's pretty fucking stupid that I need to waste items to make this work. Using it in tough spots is one thing, having to use it for every approach is retarded. The game's stealth mechanic is gimped and if you can't see it then you're biased out the wazoo. You can love this game all you want.



Sotei said:


> Now if you're trying to be a rogue like in WoW then you might as well just go back to playing WoW.



Do you have any fucking idea what you're talking about? I mained a rogue in every game I've ever played that allowed me to do so. Everything from TES, BG, IWD, NWN, through their respective sequels as well as pretty much every western rpg worth playing and a few jrpgs that didn't suck too much and all the adventure games that had stealth mechanics.

I know my shit, thank you very much. I've played enough stealth action games to be able to critique them fairly. Just because there is a way around the problem doesn't mean the problem is not there.
*
Edit:*

Oh, look. Searched google for "amalur stealth", this was the first result:



Yeah, it's all in my head alright 

One final thing: challenging=/=annoying. Stealth in this game is annoying.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 10, 2012)

So, I've been playing this for about 11 hours so far and I'm loving it. I'm doing EVERYTHING. Listening to everyone, exploring every corner I can find, etc. I love this world and the lore, and the gameplay is fun as hell.

One question though. Are items like books going to be important later? Like for example "The Adventurer Vol. 1"... I can read it... but it's taking up space and I don't know if anyone is going to want it later or something. Same with those graveyard notes and stuff like that. From your experiences so far, have you regretted selling stuff that seems like junk (Skulls, books, etc.) because they were important later? Or is everything you need available after you start each quest in some way or another?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

There are some rare books that give you +1 in a skill. I still haven't found out if they are random, but i have found 3 so far in chests and such.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I think it's pretty fucking stupid that I need to waste items to make this work. Using it in tough spots is one thing, having to use it for every approach is retarded. The game's stealth mechanic is gimped and if you can't see it then you're biased out the wazoo. You can love this game all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So re-roll? Or I heard you can just switch class inbetween no? Better then bitching. If you have choices when you play a game then you shouldn't complain much. if rogue sucks move on to another class. Just saying man


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> So re-roll? Or I heard you can just switch class inbetween no? Better then bitching. If you have choices when you play a game then you shouldn't complain much. if rogue sucks move on to another class. Just saying man



I'll bitch and complain as much as I fucking want. I paid for the damn game.

And yeah, I probably am re-rolling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya some quests, like end of long chain quests for the factions give you pretty purples or even set gear for some odd reason. I have also noticed that if your persuasion is high enough sometimes you can talk your way into rare gear as well.


 They should have a series of related quests that give you a specific set. Like a holy set for a church quest, or some thief set for the thieve's guild.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 10, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I think it's pretty fucking stupid that I need to waste items to make this work. Using it in tough spots is one thing, having to use it for every approach is retarded. The game's stealth mechanic is gimped and if you can't see it then you're biased out the wazoo. You can love this game all you want.
> 
> Do you have any fucking idea what you're talking about? I mained a rogue in every game I've ever played that allowed me to do so. Everything from TES, BG, IWD, NWN, through their respective sequels as well as pretty much every western rpg worth playing and a few jrpgs that didn't suck too much and all the adventure games that had stealth mechanics.
> 
> ...




Look man, I've played my share of "stealth" games too but all I'm getting from you is... 

"Waah! This doesn't fit the cookie cutter mold of rogue that I'm used to. Waah."

This game is trying something new and if you don't like it, stop playing it. I'm not defending the game, cause it's not a perfect game but if you don't like the "Finesse" mechanic you might as well drop it. Notice how it's called "Finesse" and not "Stealth". The game is trying to change certain formulas of the WRPG and I think it's a refreshing change.

Is it perfect? Hell no, it's not, but it's fun as hell. I can understand if you're not liking it because it doesn't play in the traditional fashion that you're used to. If you're complaining more then having fun, then maybe you're adverse to change and this isn't the game for you.

Or... you could, you know, adjust to what the game is actually doing and appreciate what this rookie developer did right, instead of focusing on what you think they did wrong, and just have fun with it.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> So, I've been playing this for about 11 hours so far and I'm loving it. I'm doing EVERYTHING. Listening to everyone, exploring every corner I can find, etc. I love this world and the lore, and the gameplay is fun as hell.
> 
> One question though. Are items like books going to be important later? Like for example "The Adventurer Vol. 1"... I can read it... but it's taking up space and I don't know if anyone is going to want it later or something. Same with those graveyard notes and stuff like that. From your experiences so far, have you regretted selling stuff that seems like junk (Skulls, books, etc.) because they were important later? Or is everything you need available after you start each quest in some way or another?




Well from what I've played, anything you sell is always there to be bought back, so, no problem if you sell it. In Webwood however, there's a quest line that gives you a place to store your items. It's like a storage chest, so, make your way to Webwood and start questing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

All the stuff I sold doesn't seem to be available.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 10, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Look man, I've played my share of "stealth" games too but all I'm getting from you is...
> 
> "Waah! This doesn't fit the cookie cutter mold of rogue that I'm used to. Waah."



What? Are you serious? I specifically addressed why it sucks. I'm sorry I'm not masturbating over this pile of manure.

If you're trying to be irritating, good job.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 10, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Well from what I've played, anything you sell is always there to be bought back, so, no problem if you sell it. In Webwood however, there's a quest line that gives you a place to store your items. It's like a storage chest, so, make your way to Webwood and start questing.



JUST finished that quest, haha! That's a load off my mind, now I can just put whatever I'm not sure about in there.


----------



## Rios (Feb 10, 2012)

Aaah right, how can I forget the wonderful inventory mechanic. Most quest items take up space, but thats not even the main problem. I dont freaking get what item is important and what item is not. Are the three knives junk? Who knows, you must actually label the thing as junk and then get rid of it which is, I am sorry but, so fucking stupid. Put the important items in "items" and the junk where it belongs damnit. Something ready to be sold or destroyed.

And lets not forget the day/night system. What do you know, it changes and there are weapons and quests which work only in day/night......except you cant wait, there is no wait button or at least I didnt find one. How can something so obvious be missed like that? Just for the hell of it I waited more than 30 minutes for one quest, which required me to catch a thief. Nothing happened. No specific hour I can go to, no "he comes at midnight so wait till midnight" . Bloody NOTHING.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> All the stuff I sold doesn't seem to be available.



It will be at the specific vendor you sold it to.  It would have been nice to have the sold items at every vendor but if you sold something at Gorhart, it'll be at Gorhart.




Naruto said:


> What? Are you serious? I specifically addressed why it sucks. I'm sorry I'm not masturbating over this pile of manure.
> 
> If you're trying to be irritating, good job.



I assure you I'm not trying to be irritating, that's not my intent but it's obvious to me you're pretty pissed at the game and anyone who thinks it's good is labeled as a blind "KoA" fanboy. 

Let me ask you a question, if the developer intended the "finesse" talents to work the way they're working, how can you say they're "broken"?

Just because it doesn't work in the traditional way, doesn't mean it's wrong, it just means it's different.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> Aaah right, how can I forget the wonderful inventory mechanic. Most quest items take up space, but thats not even the main problem. I dont freaking get what item is important and what item is not. Are the three knives junk? Who knows, you must actually label the thing as junk and then get rid of it which is, I am sorry but, so fucking stupid. Put the important items in "items" and the junk where it belongs damnit. Something ready to be sold or destroyed.
> 
> And lets not forget the day/night system. What do you know, it changes and there are weapons and quests which work only in day/night......except you cant wait, there is no wait button or at least I didnt find one. How can something so obvious be missed like that? Just for the hell of it I waited more than 30 minutes for one quest, which required me to catch a thief. Nothing happened. No specific hour I can go to, no "he comes at midnight so wait till midnight" . Bloody NOTHING.



Lol in all the towns, there is an Inn, you go to the bed upstairs and rest or sleep for as many hours as you want. Also with some of the stuff in your bags, you can buy a house and store all teh stuff in the chest so it will make you lighter.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree 100% with Naruto, this game just isn't for stealth based, assassin like gamers, sure, you can reroll to the hunter(bow), mage, warrior or some combination, but none will be as satisfying as a good, well implemented stealthy assassin spec to those gamers, and the overall satisfaction of the game will go down dramatically, especially if you hyped yourself up to play as a classic assassin-rogue type class for this game.

And yeah, they maybe wanted to try something new, but in this case new is an action based combat rogue, which is not new, it's different, but only because instead of allowing both combat rogue players and assassin rogue players to both enjoy the game as much as they can, they just didn't add the assassin rogue part. Well, technically they did, there are stealth kill animations and crouching animation and smoke bombs and the like, but the implementation is poor and the end result is not something worth bending over backwards to try and accomplish, more work then play, in other words. I would love to have seen a better implementation into the assassin rogue, but it has limited itself from this class because they decided to make this more of an action game, and that inevitably means that stealth based gameplay mechanics will suffer.

And that is why I won't even play it, I play assassin rogue's, not hunters or mages or warriors or hybrids, just assassin rogue's in wrpg's with class based system. I probably only deviate from this in Diablo, but that is a point and click dungeon sprawler action adventure rpg. much different in many respects then KOA type of games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2012)

Sotei said:


> It will be at the specific vendor you sold it to.  It would have been nice to have the sold items at every vendor but if you sold something at Gorhart, it'll be at Gorhart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 10, 2012)

think I'm going to do a rogue playthrough to see these stealth issues myself. 

the warrior and mage classes are great fun though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I'll bitch and complain as much as I fucking want. I paid for the damn game.
> 
> And yeah, I probably am re-rolling.



Dude chill. I'm just saying instead of bitching just reroll. When I play a game like this where you can choose classes and such it's easier to just reroll and move on instead of complaining. If it was a game that you got STUCK with only one gameplay style then bitching would be fine, cause your stuck that way and it's frustrating. But if the game is giving you choices might as well make use of them. 

Of course it's a valid complaint, I'm not saying you aren't in the right. I was just stating it's easier on the mind to forget the class and move on.


----------



## Rios (Feb 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol in all the towns, there is an Inn, you go to the bed upstairs and rest or sleep for as many hours as you want. Also with some of the stuff in your bags, you can buy a house and store all teh stuff in the chest so it will make you lighter.



Excuses excuses. I know about both of this stuff. So tell me, is it more convenient to have a better inventory system and the ability to wait on the spot or is it more convenient to check every item and make it a junk and fast traveling around until you are sure its night? Nope. If you are going to implement such a mundane RPG concepts at least do it the right way.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> Excuses excuses. I know about both of this stuff.  So tell me, is it more convenient to have a better inventory system and  the ability to wait on the spot or is it more convenient to check every  item and make it a junk and fast traveling around until you are sure its  night? Nope. If you are going to implement such a mundane RPG concepts  at least do it the right way.




In this case, in this game, I will never every have just 1 quest in my quest log. Usually when I am questing I have many other quests around there. So instead of wasting time waiting for a certain time to pass or if I didn't wan to go to the bed, then I will do the other 7 quests that I have in that area or go exploring. Either way, you have the choice and the ability to rest to a certain time if you want. It isn't like they don't have that option at all and you have to physically wait forever.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2012)

How is this game? Is it worth $60?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmm, dunno about you and WRPG's Esura. I say you stay to them. Although it is worth my 50. Main thing that pisses me off is that the pull the Zelda approach and they don't allow you to jump when you want, either from certain platforms or something of that sort. Why the hell would you do that on a RPG? Other that, same old school RPG quest formulas such as kill X and get Y. Full dialogue but combat is fun. (cept for those stealth rogue haters). I am a rogue but I don't stealth so I don't share their pain. I have a good 40 hours into the game and I have only explored 2.5 of 5 of the big ass mofo zones.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hmm, dunno about you and WRPG's Esura. I say you stay to them. Although it is worth my 50. Main thing that pisses me off is that the pull the Zelda approach and they don't allow you to jump when you want, either from certain platforms or something of that sort. Why the hell would you do that on a RPG? Other that, same old school RPG quest formulas such as kill X and get Y. Full dialogue but combat is fun. (cept for those stealth rogue haters). I am a rogue but I don't stealth so I don't share their pain.



I like WRPGs dude, just not as much as JRPGs.

I don't care for stealth much either in RPGs. Warrior or mage for me. Probably wait for the inevitable two month price drop. Looks fun though.


----------



## Rios (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely not. There are two things in this game they did right.
+ The system which rewards you for using a variety of abilities, which is great. More RPGs need it. I remember beating Jade Empire just by hammering the left mouse button, here you actually have the incentive of being more active.
+ Great animations on the execution moves. Sadly there doesnt seem to be any way to improve your fate ability. As its stands now, its too powerful and "I win" button against boss foes.

Everything else is watered down and taken from other RPGs.

If you want an open world and hundreds of things to do - Skyrim does it better.
If you want tons of various loot - Diablo 2 does it better. Sure it has less unique and set items but at least they felt unique, not that repetitive boring set bonuses and unique items with just damage numbers attached to them.
If you want to play as some sort of warrior/mage hybrid and experiment - Titan Quest is your answer. 
The combat is good but then again, so was the combat in Dungeon Siege 3. At least that game didnt try to pretend its more than it is in reality by throwing at you repetitive quests, repetitive dialogue and quantity > quality items.

Though from what I saw it doesnt give you the same unique weapon twice, which is interesting.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya so go play all those other games to get the same systems they have instead of play this one with all of those in it.


----------



## Rios (Feb 11, 2012)

Bullshit. What you missed was that they have it implemented better than this game. You can only like this one if you are satisfied with simplicity and/or are new to the genre.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Nope, never played a RPG in my life.


----------



## Rios (Feb 11, 2012)

This explains a lot then.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 11, 2012)

This game is awesome. The lore is interesting, the world is pretty, and the combat is fun as hell. 

Does it do a lot of new stuff? Aside from a completely open leveling system where you can change your skill set and gameplay focus rapidly... no. But it takes a lot of good elements from plenty of different sources and it implements them all well together.

I suppose if you've played a ton of WRPG's to death it may seem less interesting. But the combat system alone is unseen in other WRPG's. If you casually play RPG's or just never get tired of them... this game is perfect for you. Not to mention it's big as fuck. I've been playing it for 14 hours and I've still only explored about 4 of the 30+ areas.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> This explains a lot then.



lol



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> This game is awesome. The lore is interesting, the world is pretty, and the combat is fun as hell.
> 
> Does it do a lot of new stuff? Aside from a completely open leveling system where you can change your skill set and gameplay focus rapidly... no. But it takes a lot of good elements from plenty of different sources and it implements them all well together.
> 
> I suppose if you've played a ton of WRPG's to death it may seem less interesting. But the combat system alone is unseen in other WRPG's. If you casually play RPG's or just never get tired of them... this game is perfect for you. Not to mention it's big as fuck. I've been playing it for 14 hours and I've still only explored about 4 of the 30+ areas.



Yup, game is fucking huge.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> Absolutely not. There are two things in this game they did right.
> + The system which rewards you for using a variety of abilities, which is great. More RPGs need it. I remember beating Jade Empire just by hammering the left mouse button, here you actually have the incentive of being more active.
> + Great animations on the execution moves. Sadly there doesnt seem to be any way to improve your fate ability. As its stands now, its too powerful and "I win" button against boss foes.
> 
> ...




Skyrim also has the shittiest most boring combat and a bland world to explore... and let's not forget the bugs.

Diablo 2 is old and looks like shit by todays standards, the combat is clicky bullshit that quickly becomes boring. Why would anyone play it just for the loot system?

You're basically telling people to brush this game aside, and go pick up 4 other games, to experience singular parts of those games, cause you think they did them better. This logic is pretty ass backwards, KoA isn't perfect but nothing in the game is done terribly, everything is done well and the combat is great. The art direction is awesome and the lore, if you actually care about that is pretty fleshed out.

You can hate the game all you want, you're entitled to that but don't go sensationalizing the aspects you don't like. There are things that are done great and things that are pretty average, nothing is actually terrible, like you seem to make them out to be. Balance your opinion and stop being so hyperbolic.


----------



## Flynn (Feb 11, 2012)

Chakrams in this game are freaking OP. Too much fun using my flaming chakrams and daggers.

Also this game is huge and they're making a sequel to Reckoning


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> This explains a lot then.



He actually played quite a bit of his share of RPGs.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

Then he's a liar, and liars deserve to be stabbed. Also if those RPG's were Jrpgs then it still explains a lot.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> He actually played quite a bit of his share of RPGs.



Damnit Esura exposed me. Honestly, I forgot what I was talking about in this thread to other people and I am too lazy to scroll up so I would like to say, Bows are OP when you mastercraft them.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 11, 2012)

What do you think is worth investing into most?

Sagecrafting, Blacksmithing, or Alchemy?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

BS with SC. Once you get high enough in BS you can use SC gems to craft in your armor.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> BS with SC. Once you get high enough in BS you can use SC gems to craft in your armor.



Will maxing out both of those leave some room for other skills too? As of now I got my Detect Hidden up to level 5 because I'm a completionist and can't stand not seeing the secret doors and stuff. Doesn't look like I need any more levels of that though, as the rest are just bonuses but not necessary to find everything.

I also got persuasion up to 4 because I love new dialogue options.

I'm thinking I can forget about stealth since enemies never spot me unless I want to be seen. Lockpicking is not a problem, I can open hard locks and I haven't put one point into it. Dispelling is a little more challenging though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Well max level is 40. You get 1 point for each level. Then there are hidden books scattered around the land that give you +1 to skill. There should be like 2 books to each skill you can find around the world. Then there are trainers you will find in many, many cities that you can train for gold to give you +1 to skills as well. Persuasion is so sexy, especially cuz some of the dialogue options give you more gold, loot or alternatives for loot. Stealth is kinda useless. I usually kill shit kinda fast, (good exp anyways), either that or you can physically outrun them. FU DISPELLING every time i saw that, I skipped them cuz on hard if you dont do it right you will get 1 shot.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2012)

While my initial experience with this game was terrible, mainly due to the shitty ass stealth system, I've been having fun with builds. The card system is great, and I especially like things like your dodge being replaced by a blink ability.

I made a couple builds I'm very happy with:

Daggers for 1v1, Chakrams for AoE. Plenty of utility.



Derp build. Use bow to engage and coat enemies in debuffs. When they come near, switch to greatsword and pound away.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 11, 2012)

Good to hear man, now you can just focus on having fun with it. 

Maybe for the sequel they'll address everything and make the "finesse" build a lot more stealthy but still keep it unique to the KoA games.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Good to hear man, now you can just focus on having fun with it.



Absolutely. The only problem now is deciding which build to go for first.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 11, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Absolutely. The only problem now is deciding which build to go for first.



Finesse/Sorcery is fun as hell


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> Absolutely not. There are two things in this game they did right.
> + The system which rewards you for using a variety of abilities, which is great. More RPGs need it. I remember beating Jade Empire just by hammering the left mouse button, here you actually have the incentive of being more active.
> + Great animations on the execution moves. Sadly there doesnt seem to be any way to improve your fate ability. As its stands now, its too powerful and "I win" button against boss foes.
> 
> ...


Skyrim main draw is the big world and tons to explore. Very little games can match it. Diablo 2 is one of the most overrated games I've ever played so won't even agree or argue there. Titan Quest was good, but no warrior feels better in this game. And lolz Dungeon Siege 3 and good combat, troll or joke comment? Can't decide. DS3 is one of the worst games I've played this gen, nothing was good about it, especially the combat. 

So this game combines all these features plus has great combat and it sucks? Lolz...you make no sense sometimes.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmm, there are patches coming out for this game, I wonder what they are fixing?


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Diablo 2 overrated?..wha..


It's just that good. Unless you play it the wrong way like 90% of the players on battlenet.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2012)

Diablo 2 was fun for it's time but even when it first came out and I was a little kid I didn't think much of it. Now as an experience gamer replaying it, I can safety say I still think it's overrated. It's nothing special, just adds a lot of loot to make it seem better then it is. 3 however looks much better, so we'll see.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2012)

One of the patches will be additional difficulty settings.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

A huge part of what makes Diablo 2 fun is playing with friends actively. If you didn't do that, then you didn't experience the same game.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 11, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hmm, there are patches coming out for this game, I wonder what they are fixing?


text that get stuck on the screen. 

that's honestly the only bug I've encountered. 



Hangat?r said:


> One of the patches will be additional difficulty settings.


sweeeeaaaat


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> A huge part of what makes Diablo 2 fun is playing with friends actively. If you didn't do that, then you didn't experience the same game.



No I played Diablo 2 by myself...really dude


----------



## LMJ (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya, I haven't really found any bugs yet, other than the text that stays on the screen from quests for far too long.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2012)

I can safely say, that if you didn't play D2 prior to 2005, then you missed out. The game has gone down hill like a fat round friend, its aging pretty poorly too (mechanically).


----------



## Rios (Feb 12, 2012)

Its all about this: do you want to eat a spicy soup or a huge meal composed of all kinds of stuff but ultimately tasteless? And please dont tell me how good the combat is, if you are playing for the combat there are tons of other games with better one, not to mention how godly awful the ranged combat is. 

So sorry for not liking this new trend to shove everything in one package and not polishing shit.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, I haven't really found any bugs yet, other than the text that stays on the screen from quests for far too long.



Graphic glitches. Sometimes NPCs glitch inside each other, it is a rare occurrence though.

EDIT: 
pretty much sums up how I feel about the game

I dont think games like this should be supported so vehemently. The single player RPG genre doesnt need this :/


absolute ownage


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> Its all about this: do you want to eat a spicy soup or a huge meal composed of all kinds of stuff but ultimately tasteless? And please dont tell me how good the combat is, if you are playing for the combat there are tons of other games with better one, not to mention how godly awful the ranged combat is.
> 
> So sorry for not liking this new trend to shove everything in one package and not polishing shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sotei (Feb 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> Its all about this: do you want to eat a spicy soup or a huge meal composed of all kinds of stuff but ultimately tasteless? And please dont tell me how good the combat is, if you are playing for the combat there are tons of other games with better one, not to mention how godly awful the ranged combat is.
> 
> So sorry for not liking this new trend to shove everything in one package and not polishing shit.
> 
> ...




It's o.k. Rios, we get it, you hate the game, why don't you move on to another thread about a game you do like? 

It's nice that you found a couple of reviewers that agree with you, good to know you needed to justify your own opinion.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 12, 2012)

Please stop antagonizing people when they provide negative feedback. This isnt the KoA Fanclub.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Please stop antagonizing people when they provide negative feedback. This isnt the KoA Fanclub.



It's one thing to state your views, it's another to post people are fanboys because they enjoy a game or have to keep providing sites nobody reads to justify their opinion. Come on now...


----------



## slickcat (Feb 12, 2012)

loving the game thus far, still between goharth and sildhe and I haven't even touched the main quest through 26hrs of gameplay and man, the nylrim area is magnificent, truly beautiful, the tree reminds me of avatar Movie. Regardless to say the combat never gets old, when u have ur faeblades and chakrams and dash teleporting through enemies to magic attacks, the combinations are swift and beautiful. The quests are all bland except the one with the widow and spiders attacking the town and 2 others that I was actually interested in.

 But darn,loving it every step of the way. Great game for me.and I agree with Naruto. let people have their own criticisms of the game, that's them, u cant force ppl to like what they don't like, so its not up for argument. Oh well for me wont get the chance to play long hrs till weekends given my busy schedule but I believe this is a game that shouldnt be overlooked despite doing many things found in other rpgs


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been all over Dalentarth, doing the Main Quest and the House of Balalds quest line which was awesome.  
I'm at the point in the MQ where I'm going to meet up with Agarth and or Alyn, but I'm going to finish up in Dalentarth first and forge some Azurite gear. think I'm going to explore the Garden of Ysa a bit which is the most beautiful place I've visited so far.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I am about 45 hours in, and I still haven't even done anything on that right side of the continent. Lol, wonder what is over on that side. Looks a lot more dark and what not over there. Hmm...


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 12, 2012)

Sotei said:


> It's nice that you found a couple of reviewers that agree with you, good to know you needed to justify your own opinion.



I NEED TO JUSTIFY MY ONION!


^^^I AGREE WITH THIS SO MUCH!


^^^ LAWL OWNED!


^^^ I DON'T CONDONE PEOPLE NOT SUPPORTING THIS GAIM!








Nightblade said:


> I've been all over Dalentarth, doing the Main Quest and the House of Balalds quest line which was awesome.
> I'm at the point in the MQ where I'm going to meet up with Agarth and or Alyn, but I'm going to finish up in Dalentarth first and forge some Azurite gear. think I'm going to explore the Garden of Ysa a bit which is the most beautiful place I've visited so far.



I wanna do the House of Ballads quest line but the next mission is in a very intimidating place on the bottom left corner of the map, next to webwood. Same with the next main quest. It's huge, got a ton of water in it, and these tall ass enemies shoot really powerful lightning attacks at you.

I think I'll go... find those daggers first... it's in a much prettier and less hostile area


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 12, 2012)

>I'm with Rios


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

SSX back again?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 12, 2012)

Goova said:


> >I'm with Rios



If you're not with me...



...then you're my enemy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes and better then ever.

[YOUTUBE]QEUWZENgVrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah man show me the Africa footage.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]G3R8OkGyx_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Feb 13, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I wanna do the House of Ballads quest line but the next mission is in a very intimidating place on the bottom left corner of the map, next to webwood. Same with the next main quest. It's huge, got a ton of water in it, and these tall ass enemies shoot really powerful lightning attacks at you.
> 
> I think I'll go... find those daggers first... it's in a much prettier and less hostile area






Are you talking about "Ettinmere" and "Dellach"? Yeah, that place is not nice, those "Ettin" or two headed ogres suck balls, especially the shamans. You better have some health potions when you get into Dellach, there's a nice room where you get gang raped by a shaman and two brutes.

I'm playing the game on hard and they killed me a couple of times, it's a fun mob cause you're on your toes the whole time. I always forget to buff myself with potions and my reckoning meter was at like 5%... needles to say, the fight was intense.

I'm currently working my way east and doing some quests in "The Sidhe". I've been doing all the quests to the west before moving east, I won't even move east if there's any objectives to do in the west.  Damn OCD!!! I got some insane epic weapons while doing "The Widow" quest line, especially in Yolvan castle.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 13, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Are you talking about "Ettinmere" and "Dellach"? Yeah, that place is not nice, those "Ettin" or two headed ogres suck balls, especially the shamans. You better have some health potions when you get into Dellach, there's a nice room where you get gang raped by a shaman and two brutes.
> 
> I'm playing the game on hard and they killed me a couple of times, it's a fun mob cause you're on your toes the whole time. I always forget to buff myself with potions and my reckoning meter was at like 5%... needles to say, the fight was intense.
> 
> I'm currently working my way east and doing some quests in "The Sidhe". I've been doing all the quests to the west before moving east, I won't even move east if there's any objectives to do in the west.  Damn OCD!!! I got some insane epic weapons while doing "The Widow" quest line, especially in Yolvan castle.



Hahaha I'm the same way. I was gonna go straight to Ettinmere too! I hugged the right side of Webwood thinking "Don't go into the town... ignore everything, I've already got a lot of stuff to do in Ettinmere..." -finds corpse on the way- "DAMMIT... fine... I'll just do this one little quest first..." -Get into town and spiders attack- " 'Oh thank god you rescued me! Can you go find this guy for me?'... DAMMIT"

Haha glad I did Webwood first though cause Ettinmere seems like it would have been a lot tougher without all my new gear and the levels I gained in Webwood.

I'm thinking of doing everything in Glendara first too now. For the Warsworn and whatnot.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 13, 2012)

having fully upgraded storm bolt is useful, you can just paralyse anything for less than 10 seconds allowing you free hits.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Or I just get my bow and all +Ice shit on it and then multishot slowing/freezing shit all over the place.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2012)

From what I see the new trend now is shitting on Skyrim while glorifying this thing. I really hope all is short lived or else......I dunno if I'll ever gain respect for gamers again 0_0

EDIT: There was even this one guy who said that this game is way more of an RPG while Skyrim is way more action like. No, sorry, I cant wrap my mind around this. I refuse to


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 13, 2012)

Rios said:


> From what I see the new trend now is shitting on Skyrim while glorifying this thing. I really hope all is short lived or else......I dunno if I'll ever gain respect for gamers again 0_0
> 
> EDIT: There was even this one guy who said that this game is way more of an RPG while Skyrim is way more action like. No, sorry, I cant wrap my mind around this. I refuse to



I don't think anyone here cares if you have respect for them.

Skyrim is loaded with bugs and is completely fucking broken on the PS3. They rushed it to get that fancy 11/11/11 release date and they sold people a broken product. It's been 3 months and they just now released a patch that MIGHT make the game playable on the PS3. That's pathetic.

I've gotten way more enjoyment out of Amalur just because I've been able to play it longer without any game breaking framerate problems or quest bugs.

No one here is glorifying this game. Just because we don't share your blatant hate towards this game doesn't mean were putting it on a pedestal and calling it a masterpiece. 

We're having fun with it. Just because you're not doesn't mean you need to validate your opinion by pretending ours is wrong.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 13, 2012)

fucking final battle for the House of Ballads quest.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Which fight is that again? I believe I did it, but I cant remember what the boss was.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Which fight is that again? I believe I did it, but I cant remember what the boss was.


the Maid of Windemere.

you vs. 4 or 5 sprites, a Thresh and that other one that spits poison and jumps around, and the maid herself.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh ya, that shit was hard on hard. Died like 5 times. Then I was smart and came back with 100% reckoning and won.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> the Maid of Windemere.
> 
> you vs. 4 or 5 sprites, a Thresh and that other one that spits poison and jumps around, and the maid herself.


 

That sounds terrible.


Anyway, I've been playing the game basically non-stop since Friday. 

22 hours in, level 25 (26?), full warrior. The full warrior is kind of tough, but I had to switch to hard mode because it was getting too easy even for me.

Just got done beating up Balor (fat cyclops Duriel-looking friend), and now I'm doing some random faction quests.

Dis game.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck ya this game. I have 45 hours in it and at lvl 34ish. Finally made it over to the east continent. Fucking badass intro fight there when you go over from your story quest. Fucking castle siege with big ass God of War looking boss. Fucking crafting some sick gear.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Haven't bought the game yet, I spent money on gas!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck ya this game. I have 45 hours in it and at lvl 34ish. Finally made it over to the east continent. Fucking badass intro fight there when you go over from your story quest. Fucking castle siege with big ass God of War looking boss. Fucking crafting some sick gear.


 I wish they had more options for Blacksmithing, but I guess I'm okay with it. I also wish it were easier to find sets, since by the time you complete a set they're entirely worthless. 


Gnome said:


> Haven't bought the game yet, I spent money on gas!


 You fucking noob.

You don't need to drive if you're sitting at home playing KoA all day.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I need a way to get to the store to buy the foods that I will eat when playing KoA.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

What you mean by more options for BS? But they have a good framework for KoA2 if they polish up alot of the copy and paste kill/get this item quests.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol framework for a KoA2.

This game is a precursor to an MMO, thought everybody knew that. The framework you see is for that, not for a game like you're seeing now.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

You shut your face! 

Although...nah, don't want no MMO. The system that they have, combat and such can be polished up for KoA2.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Well it won't be. They've been making the MMO along side Reckoning. So all those generic fetch and kill quests are groundwork for basic MMO quests.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome;42068638= said:
			
		

> So all those generic fetch and kill quests are groundwork for basic MMO quests.



Ya, I suppose.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

It kind of sucks though, I'd rather not see an MMO myself. It ends up breaking a lot of companies and I don't think this will be any different. If they were smart they'd just go with a KoA2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I need a way to get to the store to buy the foods that I will eat when playing KoA.


 Have your mom go.




Lee Min Jung said:


> What you mean by more options for BS? But they have a good framework for KoA2 if they polish up alot of the copy and paste kill/get this item quests.


Like more customization and shit. I guess there is a lot, but I don't have any fucking idea of how to get the materials I need for it.


I also don't want an MMO.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I still have hope for KoA2 after they see what kinda game sales they get over the next month.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like more customization and shit. I guess there is a lot, but I don't have any fucking idea of how to get the materials I need for it.
> 
> 
> I also don't want an MMO.



Ya, that is why you level up Sagecrafting with BS. But there are many different things you can make with your gear when you craft it. I also make sure that I salvage all the gear that I get cuz I get some badass mode from the shit that I break.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Have your mom go.


I don't live with my Mom.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, that is why you level up Sagecrafting with BS. But there are many different things you can make with your gear when you craft it. I also make sure that I salvage all the gear that I get cuz I get some badass mode from the shit that I break.


 I have been leveling that up. It's almost maxed out (or it is, I can't remember).

But I don't like salvaging everything. How I'm gonna make money? 


Gnome said:


> I don't live with my Mom.


 You're not a true gamer.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're not a true gamer.



Guess I can only take that as a good thing anymore.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have been leveling that up. It's almost maxed out (or it is, I can't remember).
> 
> But I don't like salvaging everything. How I'm gonna make money?
> 
> You're not a true gamer.



You make money by only selling things that you aren't going to use or break down. Like since I am only wearing leather stuff and using bows, daggers and faeblades, everything else is sold. Even the garbage grey's have a use when broken down and can yield some good shit. You have potions and gems that you can sell, and other weird shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

NO! 


I refuse.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 13, 2012)

The Widow quest was amazing, so amazing I killed her first with reckoning and then finished off her summoned hordes with Fire Chakrams and Mark of Flame.  



Gnome said:


> Well it won't be. They've been making the MMO along side Reckoning. So all those generic fetch and kill quests are groundwork for basic MMO quests.



Actually they have a separate team for the MMO, the only thing both share is the universe made-up of 10,000 years of history it has.

If sales are good enough they'll follow up with a 2nd game, but yeah they have enough of a framework to do a full game and an MMO as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

KoA2 or nothing at all. I'd never play the MMO.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

The method i was talking about, has netted me some sick ass gear and 1.3 mil gold in my pockets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it will be worth it in the long run, yeah. 

I plan on replaying the game eventually. But it's so fucking long I'm not sure.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The method i was talking about, has netted me some sick ass gear and 1.3 mil gold in my pockets.



The best thing about this game (besides the combat, junk/sell your junk button) is that you can buy back anything you've sold.

Wanna buy back that item you sold earlier for crafting purposes? Go right ahead!

The only downside is that you can only buy it back from the merchant you sold it to, but that's why I only sell most of my high value stuff to 1 or 2 merchants near my house(s).


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

I wish they had a FUCKING JUMP mechanic and an escape rope for some of these dungeons that have a lot trek back after you complete it.

Anyone get to that Gnome city, Adessa yet?


----------



## Sotei (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Lol framework for a KoA2.
> 
> This game is a precursor to an MMO, thought everybody knew that. The framework you see is for that, not for a game like you're seeing now.





You're right and wrong. First, you're right about the framework but it's not what you're implying. The lore and world is the framework for the MMO, it's known as "Copernicus" but that's just the code name.

Second, Curt Schilling already announced a KoA:R sequel is already underway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Escape rope would be nice, yeah.

Fucking backtracking through an empty-ass dungeon is never fun.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, and for some damn reason this set of set gear from the end of one of the faction quest lines, are in my bad, taking of my spaces, and I can't sell it or put it in my chest at home. So I can't do anything about it. WTF? Also, would like a way to drop old ass quests that I don't wanna go back and do.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Dropping quests would be nice; I have about 42 quests in my list I won't ever do unless I find out they give twists of fate or something--I would totally go back to do those.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Sotei said:


> You're right and wrong. First, you're right about the framework but it's not what you're implying. The lore and world is the framework for the MMO, it's known as "Copernicus" but that's just the code name.
> 
> Second, Curt Schilling already announced a KoA:R sequel is already underway.



I kind of wonder where they're getting the money then.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2012)

Curt. Schilling.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know how loaded Baseball players are, and is he like funding the whole thing? lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Speaking of baseball, I skip all the dialogue except for the main quest.


Shit's boring, just like Skyrim.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I don't know how loaded Baseball players are, and is he like funding the whole thing? lol



Well Curt Schilling owns the whole studio and he has some investor friends who I'm guessing help with funding. 





CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of baseball, I skip all the dialogue except for the main quest.
> 
> 
> Shit's boring, just like Skyrim.



I figure the side quests are mainly to get you to explore the world more. If you notice most of them send you all over the immediate area you're in. It's effective, regardless of how mindless they are. I'm sure the sequel will get a better variety... hopefully.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I want the sequel to be more harder, too. MORE HARDER.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

They said they are gonna release patches that increase the difficulty for KoA1.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, maybe when I'm already done playing it. 


Although I will be getting Internet again pretty soon.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, maybe when I'm already done playing it.
> 
> 
> Although I will be getting Internet again pretty soon.



Don't forget to get free cable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually it comes with DirectTV.




But I'm not watching it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Da fuck man, Game of Thrones come out soon, you gotta watch Season 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I refuse to watch television ever again ourside of an errant sporting event.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 13, 2012)

Escape Rope? What is this, Pok?mon?


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh ya, that shit was hard on hard. Died like 5 times. Then I was smart and came back with 100% reckoning and won.





bigduo209 said:


> The Widow quest was amazing, so amazing I killed her first with reckoning and then finished off her summoned hordes with Fire Chakrams and Mark of Flame.



you kids and your reckoning mode. never used that shit to beat that bitch.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

I like to use the systems and features that the game comes with.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> you kids and your reckoning mode. never used that shit to beat that bitch.


Well I couldn't equip a can of Raid...



*Spoiler*: __ 



... so I used the power of a God


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Timey Wimey said:


> Escape Rope? What is this, Pok?mon?


 No, but it might be cool to have evolving monsters you could catch in this game.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, but it might be cool to have evolving monsters you could catch in this game.



I would love to an ability called "Sick Em'!" where I call forth a large hell-hound or flaming bird to kill anything standing in my way, then I join in on the killing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I want more melee abilities in the might tree. 

I haven't even touched anything in Finesse yet, and only used the first spell in Magic.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

You dont need anymore skills


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I WANT.



Actually, I want secret bosses that are huge and hard to kill. Shit is so easy right now even on hard mode.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Nukka, that got a few hard ones that make you use health potions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I had to use a health potion this morning, actually. I finally found an area I didn't ruin by going into at level 10--it had a bunch of giant trolls in it with orange names.

I haven't invested anything into life leech yet though, so...


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

You lvl 10?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I was when I visited half the fucking map. I was just blazing through shit.

I'm level 25 or 26 now.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm level 16 at the moment. I have a bunch of awesome epic weapons!  I always switch up my weapons all the time, right now I'm smashing shit with an epic hammer. I have three sets of epic daggers, two great swords, 1 hammer, 2 bows, 1 staff, 2 wands, 1 Long Sword and 1 Feablade. I don't want to get rid of any of them, so I put all the lower level epics in my storage. There should be like a showroom in one of your houses... which I only have the one in Canneroc.

Fun stuff, very fun stuff.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 14, 2012)

This game sucks. I'm lvl 1 and I still can't get out from under all the corpses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I'm level 16 at the moment. I have a bunch of awesome epic weapons!  I always switch up my weapons all the time, right now I'm smashing shit with an epic hammer. I have three sets of epic daggers, two great swords, 1 hammer, 2 bows, 1 staff, 2 wands, 1 Long Sword and 1 Feablade. I don't want to get rid of any of them, so I put all the lower level epics in my storage. There should be like a showroom in one of your houses... which I only have the one in Canneroc.
> 
> Fun stuff, very fun stuff.


 Sounds pretty epic, bro.


Goova said:


> This game sucks. I'm lvl 1 and I still can't get out from under all the corpses.


:nelsonlaugh


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

I am lvl 37/40. Getting close to cap. Hope there a few endgame quests and armor sets to get.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 14, 2012)

I just switched from Finesse/Sorcery to pure Sorcery. Chakrams are fucking badass. And so are all the elemental abilities.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I am lvl 37/40. Getting close to cap. Hope there a few endgame quests and armor sets to get.


 Endgame quests would be nice, huh?

Super hard ones.

Badass giant bosses.

Uber sets.

Dragons.

Godzilla.

Wishful thinking.  I can't even complete one fucking set.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Endgame quests would be nice, huh?
> 
> Super hard ones.
> 
> ...


Quit describing WoW CMX, I fear you don't even know that's what you're doing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck WoW. Fuck that to hell. 

This game is actually fun to play. WoW is boring. I played that once for 15 minutes and it was the worst 15 minutes of my life (barring this strange prepubescent sexual experience I had--but that's off-topic).


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

They're actually not that far off, this game just has combat which is a big game changer. If the MMO they're making plays like this game it would be pretty intense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

If an MMO had good gameplay I would probably play it. Might even pay for it. But every MMO I have ever played is boring (could just be that I've played shitty MMOs).


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah, MMO's have shit gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Figured as much.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Tera would like to say hi to you then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Terra is the US version of FFVI's main character. :33


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Go play the ME3 demo. Or die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Mass Effect 3?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 14, 2012)

Psh, you know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

I know I'll never play another Mass Effect game.

Ever.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 14, 2012)

I played the first Mass Effect for about 20 hours and dropped it... I just didn't give two shits about the characters, everything is just way too serious. It was like... bleh, overly serious games bore me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

It's like watching Twilight when you could be watching something good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't use Bubby that way.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2012)

To those who remarked that they found stealth useless/whatever: get smoke bomb. Shit is magic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

Haven't tried anything but Might so far.

I'm not sure if I can stomach a replay so soon though....wait, yeah. Yeah I can.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Go finesse, go respec right now! and go grab a bow and some faeblades, for a change up in gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

NO! 

I'm saving that for the replay. I don't even have any fucking gear for that tree except for a few nice set items I found that I decided to keep. It's like barely anything though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

I can lend you some of my 2.7million gold to buy some more...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I've noticed that the shops seem to be dependent on your level as well.

I fucked everything up by going too far at a low level. Most of my shops suck.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

learn to BLACKSMITH, then you will have no probs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I have maxed Blacksmith, but all my materials suck balls.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

cuz you a bum and hardly salvage shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I  have been salvaging shit. 

Everything I get is shit though. Like weak-ass rivets and crap-ass bindings and a garbage hilt and a shoddy shaft.

It's fucking madness!

I salvaged my best greatsword thinking I could reforge a better one, and got a crude hilt out of it.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Yaaaa, RNG will bite you in the ass sometimes. Go to a zone appropriate level you bum.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't want to make the game too easy so I've been saving the last two areas for when I hit 40.

Right now I'm level 30 and everything sucks. I found one shop that had 500k stuff for sell but it was all mage shit.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

you know how long it will take you to grind to 40 before you go tot he final areas? Also when you hit 40 and go to new areas it will be easy cuz you would have outleveled it. If you want the challenge, go now, while they are higher level than you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought they matched your level and locked that way in new areas? That's what I heard, and that's what I've experienced. 


Like even though I'm going back to do old quests, sometimes in new areas the monsters are back to yellow.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

I have seen that as well, but if you go into higher levels yo uwull see all brown and red monsters, if you wanna give yourself that challenge.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

There is even an achievement that you can get for killing a monster 4 levels above you. 

Also, just finished the game. Just shy of 40 though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess tonight I'll push on to the end levels. 

Well, after I finish the Faction quests. I only have two more.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 15, 2012)

I saved my game right before heading into Lady Windemere's castle. I'm level 17 (43 hours played) right now and just got my tier 4 destiny card! Prodigy. I'm wearing the House of Ballads armor set... which kind'a sucks compared to what I was wearing, I should switch back but it looks kind'a nice. If the fight is too much with this set, I'll go back to my better gear.

I can craft epic gems now and I'm 1 point away from the master tier in blacksmithing. 

CMX, before you salvage anything, you should save and if you get shitty components, load the game and it should give you better shit, it usually does for me. I salvage mostly everything, except for epic "purple" weapons. I like collecting weapons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

But saving/loading takes forever.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 15, 2012)

So I completed the mage school faction quests and among my prizes is a pen with a bunch of pet Brownies I can feed chickens to

And now I have a mine so that's a steady source of income added to what I already have.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But saving/loading takes forever.




It doesn't take that long on the PS3. Good thing is, you only have to do it once, one re-load and you usually get completely different components and usually better.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 15, 2012)

At least for my old PC, it is pretty damn faster to load, like 10-15 sec. Not too long to wait.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of giving this a buy considering the reviews, the content and the fact I'm a fan of previous work of the major devs of the game.

How does it compare to other WRPGs? Like your Fables, your Elder Scrolls and Fallout, your KOTN series, Baldur's Gate, Diablo, etc. 

It looks almost like a single player WoW based on the graphics, but I'm not a graphics whore. Is the gameplay and story good? I've heard some people complain about both although in the case of the former I often find people who complain about these games just need to learn to play their class rather than the fundamental mechanics of the game being flawed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> So I completed the mage school faction quests and among my prizes is a pen with a bunch of pet Brownies I can feed chickens to
> 
> And now I have a mine so that's a steady source of income added to what I already have.


 What mine? 


Sotei said:


> It doesn't take that long on the PS3. Good thing is, you only have to do it once, one re-load and you usually get completely different components and usually better.


 It takes forever. 

FOREVER! 


Lee Min Jung said:


> At least for my old PC, it is pretty damn faster to load, like 10-15 sec. Not too long to wait.


 Well that's a PC. Like on Skyrim my PC has almost no loading times, but on the PS3 it takes four hours. 



Pilaf said:


> I'm thinking of giving this a buy considering the reviews, the content and the fact I'm a fan of previous work of the major devs of the game.
> 
> How does it compare to other WRPGs? Like your Fables, your Elder Scrolls and Fallout, your KOTN series, Baldur's Gate, Diablo, etc.
> 
> It looks almost like a single player WoW based on the graphics, but I'm not a graphics whore. Is the gameplay and story good? I've heard some people complain about both although in the case of the former I often find people who complain about these games just need to learn to play their class rather than the fundamental mechanics of the game being flawed.


 It's similar to Fable in some small aspects (combat, graphics, gear), but it has better everything.

It's similar to Elder Scrolls in that it is a huge open world and has a billion, trillion side quests you won't care about. It also has similar forging options, alchemy, reagants, etc... And often they are less tedious than the Skyrim counterpart.

It's similar to Diablo in the looting aspect, but not as badass IMO.

Story exists. Kinda like Skyrim, it's just there. Not sure what's going on, not sure I really care, but it's about 50x more fun to play.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 15, 2012)

the save/load thing to salvage items can get frustrating. you're better off just buying components from shops and forging items with gems.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What mine?



You'll find it in the Hollowlands in the desert region


----------



## Sotei (Feb 15, 2012)

Just finished off the "Maid of Windemere" quest, damn that was a tough fight. I actually had to beat her twice, the first time I was collecting all my loot when I got gang raped by those stupid plants!  Totally forgot about those... 

Then had to go at her a couple more times till I finally got her for a second time! 

The most annoying thing about the fight... me dying to those stupid plants after I had beat her. Everything else is manageable, just gotta time your dodges right and know who to kill first.

I never switched to my better armor either...


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 15, 2012)

I felt sorry for the Maid. she just wanted to escape her cruel fate.

and I love how after beating the House of Ballads quest, most Summer Fae would refer to you as "your grace". 

even those who are not tied to the House of Ballads quest line. I love little things like that in these kinds of games.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 15, 2012)

I felt that I was supposed to bring change to the world, so I took her as my Queen.  I helped her escape her fate and now we write new songs!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 15, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I felt that I was supposed to bring change to the world, so I took her as my Queen.  I helped her escape her fate and now we write new songs!



Same. It just seems like the Fateless One thing to do.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 16, 2012)

she might turn into another Gadflow considering she's played around with Prismere already and had changed. so in the end, I had to kill her.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I dont see a prob with that, more XP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I did a respec last night and added in some Finesse.


Daggers are pretty nice.  But now my damage has plummeted. Mostly due to not having any good daggers or Finesse gear, probably, but I'm getting my ass kicked in the last area now that I went there. Shit's hard when you only do 200-400 fucking damage.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Also fuck those wolves, hardest fodder mob in the game for my bow skill. They are so fast charging and the come in grps and gang bang me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 16, 2012)

I found enemies with spears to be the most annoying grunts. Imagine wolves but able to combo you. 

Now add enemy mages and you've got the Warsworn questline.

Also, I want to be able to use a spear in Amalur 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Wolves are pretty annoying. Run, bite, backtrack, bite, swarm swarm swarm!

Trying to swing my giant-ass sword at those things is bullshit. Thankfull they had that one relentless assault thing but I never used it.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 16, 2012)

harpoon > Wolves 



> I dont see a prob with that, more XP.


that too.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 16, 2012)

I actually like fighting the wolf packs, I practiced my shield blocks on a pack of them to get my timing right.

I guess the mobs that most annoy me would be, either the Threshers when they come with minions or the Kobolds. The Kobolds mainly cause they always come in groups of melee and ranged fighters. They have a nice way of fucking up your charge attack or combo with a well timed spear throw or bomb and their combos hurt (on hard).


----------



## Sotei (Feb 16, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> she might turn into another Gadflow considering she's played around with Prismere already and had changed. so in the end, I had to kill her.




I don't see it like that, she was playing her role and once she saw your power and that you have the ability to do what you wanted, she had to change her way of thinking. 

Plus, how are you gonna be a queenless King? Now it's time for a new song, with Human(Varani)/Fea hybrid babies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I use Harpoon all the time. Basically the best skill in the might tree outside of the broken shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2012)

Just finished the game, done nearly every side-quest (except those infinite ones), clocking in at around 70 hours.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm about 2 hours into this. So far it's pretty good. Very linear compared to the last three or four WPRGs I've played, but those were Bethesda titles so that's hardly a fair comparison. It reminds me of an orgy that produced some of the better elements of Diablo, KOTOR, Fable and Baldur's Gate, and that's a good thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I-tbQo3edw[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah...didn't love it


----------



## Sotei (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm gonna review, your review.

Technically it did what any review should do but there were some odd pauses here and there that made no sense and while you stopped speaking there was no audio, or the audio was just really low.

Transitions were pretty bad too, they didn't seem very fluid. The hip hop in the beginning was fine but then the transitions had some other music that completely went against the opening music. You might want to keep the hip hop motif consistent if that's what you're going with.

You ramble too much, 10 minutes is too long for a review. At the end you should give a quick and concise run down of the negatives and positives of the game. The final transition to the final score was the worst of them all and seemed really low quality and out of place with the rest of the reviews aesthetic.

5/10.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 19, 2012)

Alright, so some of the names in this game are very derivative of geek pop culture...I just met a chick named Zelda and I'm looking for a man named Egan. Also noticed there was a guy named Karth, which reminded me of KOTOR although it's spelled differently.

So far I've invested heavily into the Brawler build, especially swords and greatswords. I do use my bow and some magic a bit when the situation calls for it. I find myself favoring rogue armor with crit bonuses over heavy plate, since blocking isn't my style in these sorts of games. Is a "barbarian" or "warrior/rogue" a viable build? The game doesn't seem to be punishing me for it at low levels at all.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 19, 2012)

That's the point Pilaf, make what you want. You want a Warrior/Rogue? Go for it. You want a great sword swinging mage? Yeah, you got it. My character is a mixture of all the talent trees.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2012)

The Destiny bonuses for Might/Finesse go

Duelist
+15% Melee Damage
+7% Ranged Damage 

Warden    
+17% Melee Damage
+10% Ranged Damage
+5% Chance to Critical Hit 

Avenger
+20% Melee Damage
+13% Ranged Damage
+7% Chance to Critical Hit
+10% Piercing Damage 

Slayer
+23% Melee Damage
+15% Ranged Damage
+10% Chance to Critical Hit
+13% Piercing Damage
+20% Damage While in Stealth 

Blademaster
+25% Melee Attack Damage
+20% Ranged Attack Damage
+12% Chance to Critical Hit
+15% Piercing Damage
+25% Damage While in Stealth
Cut Throat - +15% Physical Damage, +1% Chance to Steal Health, and Gold Drops as 20% of Damage for 5 seconds when striking fallen enemies.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I'm gonna review, your review.
> 
> Technically it did what any review should do but there were some odd pauses here and there that made no sense and while you stopped speaking there was no audio, or the audio was just really low.
> 
> ...


1. New program fucked up my audio. You were suppose to hear the dialog and how horrible it was. Sadly I fucked that one up. 

2. The transitions are...there. They are to break it up so when you are listening, not watching, you know when we get to the next part. It's part of my style for years. First I've ever heard anyone actually complain about it 

I believe a review should be well detailed and told. I like to read 2-3 page reviews or watch 7-12 minute reviews over the short 2-3 minute quick reviews or a half a page review. So yeah, that just goes against my way of doing things. And I did sum up everything. What worked and what didn't on top of trying to keep the peace with every stupid RPG fan out there. Seemed to work, not to many fights broke out in comments yet 

As for the final piece, I agree. I wish could have higher quality for score screen but sadly I'm not skilled with those programs


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I'm about 2 hours into this. So far it's pretty good. Very linear compared to the last three or four WPRGs I've played, but those were Bethesda titles so that's hardly a fair comparison. It reminds me of an orgy that produced some of the better elements of Diablo, KOTOR, Fable and Baldur's Gate, and that's a good thing.



Exactly how I felt. Then everything became really dull really fast. Lets see if you'll be able to fit right in or the repetitive nature of everything will make you rage quit.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Feb 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I'm about 2 hours into this. So far it's pretty good. Very linear compared to the last three or four WPRGs I've played, but those were Bethesda titles so that's hardly a fair comparison. It reminds me of an orgy that produced some of the better elements of Diablo, KOTOR, Fable and Baldur's Gate, and that's a good thing.



That's how I felt when I first started playing too.

That's how I still feel 20 hours in.


----------



## 115 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have 63 hours of gameplay. Kept getting sidetracked by those damn side quests then decided to just go for the main story, now time to catch up on all those cursed quests I missed out on. 

I love this game though, going to make three characters for sure. Sucks that one of the secret achievements is "Complete the main story on the Hardest difficulty" though, if I'd have known I would've started off on that difficulty instead. e____e;


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 20, 2012)

This game made me stop taking arrows to the knee xD

I am level 10 now, just started playing and I must say that the game is pretty epic. I threw away the main story and am currently working for the warsworn.

The blink ability granted by battlemage destiny has saved my ass too many times xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I did another respec last night. 

I should probably have just stuck with pure warrior, but who cares?  I'm a mage/finesse guy now, but almost pure mage. I tried a pure mage and then was like, "This is pointless, gimme some of them finesse skills" and respecced.

Shit's ridiculous.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2012)

I went from Rogue/Mage (daggers/chakram) to Warrior/Rogue (greatsword/bow) towards the end of the game, due to more awesome shit dropping for the warrior. And I was not disappointed. Relentless Assault makes all the difference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I almost went mage/warrior, but then decided that being so powerful would be utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2012)

You're pretty much a God no matter what you do, so ya.

Last boss is epic in size, at least.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

So, I know this doesn't work in 99% of RPG's, but has anyone tried putting minimal points into as many skills as possible?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Jack of All Trades?

Haven't tried it. Doesn't seem viable.


----------



## Rios (Feb 20, 2012)

Did that before I quit. Wasnt near the end but one of the reviews plainly says it - even on hard all you need is some points in your weapon of choice and you are set. You dont even need to use other abilities, just hack away.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2012)

You do not to learn to dodge/block properly, though. Otherwise you'll find yourself out of potions quickly.

My advice: Get at least 6 points in Detect Hidden, 3 points in Sagecrafting and a couple in Blacksmithing. Persuasion helps/adds flavour, and dispelling can help if you find the minigame difficult (cause on Hard mode, a failed dispel can kill you outright)

If you mean abilities (the trees with attacks and such), there's actually a destiny line for Jack of All Trades, with the end one being 37/37/37 and rendering weapon-ability point purchases pretty null. You will be gimping yourself a bit until then, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe if I want a real challenge I'll try a JoAT on hard, new game. No gear crossover. Naked and no pots.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2012)

Or, alternatively, if you want hard, play I Wanna Be The Guy/Boshy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

FUCK THAT NOISE RPGs FOR LIFE!


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Just finished warsworn storyline...it was decent 

Now looking for stuff to do xD

Mage/warrior ftw!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I kind of skipped 90% of the dialogue in this game.

I honestly have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you continue free roaming once you finish the main quest?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I think so. I don't remember, but I think they said there was in some interview.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 20, 2012)

Rios said:


> Exactly how I felt. Then everything became really dull really fast. *Lets see if you'll be able to fit right in or the repetitive nature of everything will make you rage quit.*



Dude, I play Dynasty Warriors. I think this is probably not going to be the most repetitive thing I've ever seen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Dynasty Warriors makes this game look like [Insert favorite game of all time here].


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dynasty Warriors makes this game look like [Insert favorite game of all time here].



Apples to oranges, as far as that goes. I personally like both. Try to wrap your head around that one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

My brother likes those games and he likes mostly the same games that I do.

I kind of get it, but at the same time I kinda don't.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Apples to oranges, as far as that goes. I personally like both. Try to wrap your head around that one.



There's nothing for someone to try to wrap their head around. You are clearly insane, and any acts of head wrapping will result in insanity as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2012)

You can continue on after the main story ends, but there's no new post-game content. And anything you left undone will be scaled to the level of when you were first there, so.... yeah.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 20, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> You can continue on after the main story ends, but there's no new post-game content. And anything you left undone will be scaled to the level of when you were first there, so.... yeah.



And really.. why would you wanna do boring side quests that have no challenge whatsoever.

By the end of the game you should have more than 1 million gold and awesome gear so whatever rewards you end up getting will be pointless.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2012)

In the last area there's a couple of caves/dungeons that give you set pieces that look awesome. Like Eagon's set. The sets in this game piss me off, though. The only full sets I've ever had were those you got as a set.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 20, 2012)

RNG ftw eh?


----------



## Rios (Feb 21, 2012)

Kizaru said:


> And really.. why would you wanna do boring side quests that have no challenge whatsoever.
> 
> By the end of the game you should have more than 1 million gold and awesome gear so whatever rewards you end up getting will be pointless.



its Gabe Freeman


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 21, 2012)

Rios said:


> its Gabe Freeman



NOW WE KNOW WHY HL3 IS TAKING SO LONG TO COME OUT


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 21, 2012)

Kizaru said:


> And really.. why would you wanna do boring side quests that have no challenge whatsoever.
> 
> By the end of the game you should have more than 1 million gold and awesome gear so whatever rewards you end up getting will be pointless.



Because they're quests?


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Because they're quests?



Quests that are devoid of any meaningful dialogue. With no challange. 

You're right though.. they're quests.


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you add sockets to items?
I have finally reached level 16 and I can craft epic gems, but I can't put them into anything -.-


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 21, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Can you add sockets to items?
> I have finally reached level 16 and I can craft epic gems, but I can't put them into anything -.-



Yes.

You can add them to armor/robes that have gem slots.

They greatly improve the stats of items. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Beat the game last night.

Damn, this game needs post-game content ASAP. And not DLC, because I'm not going to buy that.


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 21, 2012)

So far so good 

Bought the Juggernaut Greatsword of Horror 
30% to stun enemies when the hit me.
40% stun chance with my lighting spell(+chain lightning) for 5 second
and 80% more damage to stunned enemies 

I just unlocked the ability to forge items with gems(the blacksmith one) but I can't seem to do that :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Blacksmithing gets good later in the game. It's an investment.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 22, 2012)

Some great interviews with the visionaries behind Amalur - new ones.

RA Salvatore and Todd Macfarlane are awesome, and you can link to theirs, but I've been down with Ken Rolston for years.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyEDHE_lJSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Game is still pretty good despite how easy it is and its lack of replay value.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 22, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> So far so good
> 
> Bought the Juggernaut Greatsword of Horror
> 30% to stun enemies when the hit me.
> ...




You have to create some weapon gems and then you can add them to your mats while crafting said weapon.



Oh man, I almost fucked a quest up in Ysa. There's a quest called "The Uprising". Well, I had the quest and since I love to steal from people I stole the quest item from ambassador Brenner and before doing what I had to, I left and salvaged it. Needless to say, the quest got glitched cause I did things out of order.

I managed to fix it though... I talked to Brenner and she had me do another quest, since I'm a Varani, it made more sense to side with my people anyway.

I intentionally made things vague in order to not "spoil" anything. Anyway, if you're on this quest, make sure to do things in order or else the quest will be undoable if you decide to go against the Varani.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Um..it's not a hammer, is it?


----------



## Sotei (Feb 23, 2012)

Naw it's a dagger, the item is not the spoiler part. It's what you do during the quest. It's a side quest, I guess the spoiler doesn't really matter but I don't like spoiling anything.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 23, 2012)

Are there plans to make the game harder with patches/dlc at any point?


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Feb 23, 2012)

man relentless assault and spinning greatsword it's too easy


----------



## LMJ (Feb 23, 2012)

They said they are going to send out a patch that increases the difficulty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Are there plans to make the game harder with patches/dlc at any point?


 I heard they was. But they will probably make it DLC.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 24, 2012)

Platinum'd 

BTW, don't let yourself go to jail. There's a glitch that'll cause your character's face to switch to the first one listed in the customize options. If you're already using one of those faces then don't worry. For the rest, if you're going to commit a crime save before doing so.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 24, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Platinum'd
> 
> BTW, don't let yourself go to jail. There's a glitch that'll cause your character's face to switch to the first one listed in the customize options. If you're already using one of those faces then don't worry. For the rest, if you're going to commit a crime save before doing so.







That doesn't even matter, the house in Canneroc allows you to customize your look when ever you want. There's a mirror upstairs, so if that happens, just go there and change your face back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, you can change any old time. 


I just wish they'd release some content patches soon. Shit's boring.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Go play another game meanwhile then gramps.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 24, 2012)

Sotei said:


> That doesn't even matter, the house in Canneroc allows you to customize your look when ever you want. There's a mirror upstairs, so if that happens, just go there and change your face back.





You can't change your face in the mirror. Your hairstyle, hair color, tattoos, and such can be changed but your skin color and facial structure can't. And this glitch changes your facial structure. If it was as simple as going to a mirror I wouldn't mention it. The only way to "fix" it is go to a previous save before you went to jail


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

I am playing other games, but that shit is boring, too.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Come on over to my house, we can have a play date. Ill throw some shit on the grill too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Like, doberman shit?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Nah, more like


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

MY BROTHERS!!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought those were your sisters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

It's hard to tell, but if you look close enough you can see their tiny penises.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 24, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> You can't change your face in the mirror. Your hairstyle, hair color, tattoos, and such can be changed but your skin color and facial structure can't. And this glitch changes your facial structure. If it was as simple as going to a mirror I wouldn't mention it. The only way to "fix" it is go to a previous save before you went to jail




Ah, you got me there. I just knew that mirror was there so you can edit your look, didn't fiddle with it enough to find out how much you could change.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like a gamebreaking glitch.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 24, 2012)

They'll probably fix it in a patch or something. My first character is a knight in shining armor type anyway, so he probably won't be going to jail. 

I've got to say, despite focusing on Smithing first, putting some extra points in Mercantile and Persuasion has really helped me accumulate gold and get the best possible endings for some quests so far. 

Also, once I max out my fighting skills, I may invest enough in magic to max out those wicked unique Chakrams I'm using as a secondary weapon. I'm finding them to do even more damage than my Great sword which I've actually maxed perks and moved for. Well, not against all enemy types but against some. I think maybe that's an imbalance issue in the game, though. Logically, the skill tree you actually level should completely dominate the ones you don't focus on in any game like this. 

I've been told by lots of people "hammers are the way to go, bra. They do more damage!" I pumped my points into Greatswords. They're a pretty decent balance between DPS and speed. Longswords are nice too, and since I needed to level them to level Greatswords and I occasionally find a purple/unique one that does more damage than whatever Greatsword I have at the moment, it wasn't a wasted perk. 

Is it just me, or is the random loot sort of scaling with me a bit? I still haven't figured out how this game does that. It seems kinda subtle, but some zones definitely have stronger enemies than others. I think maybe that's an illusion, because I am progressing to higher levels but staying a bit ahead of the enemies due to getting and making good gear, so it seems easier than it is. Also, I understand the concept of how to build and play a class in a game like this, which many negative reviewers apparently don't.  I never understood people who played a game with perk trees and randomly spread the points out so thin that the character is basically gimped. In pretty much any game ever that used perks or skill trees, from Diablo to Warcraft to Skyrim to Fable to KOTOR to this game, it really pays to focus strongly on one type of playstyle and make it as strong as possible. 

I understand things like Battlemages can be very powerful if leveled and geared properly, but it's probably better if you focus on either the battle or mage part first and then choose a few select weapon or spell types from the other one that you like for later on. Maybe others will disagree, but it seems to me that a generalized character just doesn't do as well in WRPGs as one with a strong focus on doing one or two things well. 

I do appreciate how the class system is heavily influenced by old school DnD. That's a very nice touch. It makes sense considering the background of R.A. Salvatore and Ken Rolston, who were heavily involved in DnD world building earlier in their careers and who are still very enthusiastic about that culture. I know enough about DnD to spot its influence in this game more strongly than in most RPGs I've played recently, especially in the class mechanic. It's a nice touch.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 26, 2012)

beat Baelor in like 10 hits. 

blacksmithing and sagecrafting is so fucking broken.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2012)

Safecrafting kicks ass. I haven't buffed it with any additional points, though. I find Mercantile and Persuasion just too damned good. I guess I'm going for more of a paladin/silver tongued knight than pure warrior.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> beat Baelor in like 10 hits.
> 
> blacksmithing and sagecrafting is so fucking broken.


 I bet it in three.


Of course I was a mage.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 29, 2012)

DLC incoming!



> Featuring a mysterious tale of intrigue, danger and dark magic on the island of Gallows End, players will encounter shadowy characters and new enemies, and will experience a host of new side quests, treacherous battles and exciting new challenges. The Legend of Dead Kel gives players access to Gallows End, a gigantic new continent to explore where players claim ownership of a vast personal estate and experience new weapons, Twists of Fate and other perks against new enemies.
> 
> The Legend of Dead Kel DLC and the story of Gallows End will feature:
> 
> ...



Sounds meaty! 

I haven't even reached the eastern lands.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, I saw that.

Kinda... :sleepy I mean, until they boost the diffiulty it's a no-go.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2012)

Free        DLC?


----------



## Sotei (Feb 29, 2012)

$10 for all platforms.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2012)

Fuck that shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

I wonder how much content it really is for 9.99 anyway?

I can buy entire games for that much.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnCcY0_6fBI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


Here's the trailer for the upcoming DLC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2012)

Will not buy.

Might pirate.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 15, 2012)

Does Dead Kel love orange soda?


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2012)

So, can anyone give me some opinions on this?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2012)

Gameplay is fun, very dynamic and different specs have very different feels. World itself feels plenty deep, but the characters in it are rather two-dimensional. You really have no reason to feel empathy for them, and the quests are basically "hey you, do x for me!" without a reward being mentioned, most of the time. There is really no variation in the storyline (i.e. even if you choose the dick/asshole choice, the consequences are pretty much the same).

Thanks to the respeccing you can experience all of the gameplay in a single runthrough, which, considering that the game pretty much has no replay value, is a blessing rather than a curse. I got a good 70 hours out of my run-through, during which I did every single quest and found every lorestone (except 1).

It's not the revolution in fantasy RPG, but still a solid action-rpg that's worth at least one playthrough. If you can get it for 30-40 bucks, you're getting a good bang:buck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

If the game had a better story, multiple difficulties, was harder, and had tons of optional challenges (*challenges*, not easy quests), then it would easily be the best WRPG out of the new stock.

It'd be pretty damn great.


As it is, the game is fun, worth a playthrough, too easy, has no replay value, and worth a good 35-40 dollars. I mean, it is a 40+ hour experience at least.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 21, 2012)

No need to replay if you spent 40 hours playing it. It is a fun ride while it last, save for the repetitive kill this or get that kinda quest. Doesn't the new DLC give you harder modes CMX? the one with the zombie pirate thing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't heard of anything like that. But supposedly the new area is challenging. 



Supposedly.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 22, 2012)

Funny thing: I was going trough Cradle of Summer area (an area I've been through multiple times) and somehow started up a surprise quest.

Don't know if was because of the time of day, level requirement, or whatever. All I know is I was transported to the tree where the Fae were meditating, and one of Fae said the barrier was dying and she needed to repair it while I protected her.

I'm still on Normal at Level 35, and monsters were coming out of the woodwork to kick my ass. The reward wasn't all that great, but the quest was pretty surprising to me.

This game has it's problems but it's still enjoyable. I think a game like this works better when you're not trying to run through it, and by that I mean leaving it alone for a day or 2 then come back to it after doing something else recreational to break the monotony.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

It's one or two tweaks away from being a really great game.


----------



## Sotei (Mar 22, 2012)

I've logged 120 hours so far, level 35... I've yet to take the ship from Rathir to the other continent, still knocking out side quests in the southern part of the map... actually just knocking out the final "main" and "side" quests in Adessa. You guys that got through it in 60 hours are pretty nuts, how do you play games, speed rush them shits?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I did about 35% of the sidequests.

Then I just went after the main scenario and skipped any non-main quest dialogue.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I've logged 120 hours so far, level 35... I've yet to take the ship from Rathir to the other continent, still knocking out side quests in the southern part of the map... actually just knocking out the final "main" and "side" quests in Adessa. You guys that got through it in 60 hours are pretty nuts, how do you play games, speed rush them shits?



I know what you mean, I don't think I could stay that dedicated to this game without taking a few breaks. I've got about 140 hours on it, but that's through some long playthroughs on the weekends and 2-3 hours gameplay on the weekdays for several weeks. Like I said, I actually leave the game alone for a day or 2.

I got enough dedication to play this game? Sure, but not enough to get everything in under 100 hours.


----------



## eHav (Mar 22, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Funny thing: I was going trough Cradle of Summer area (an area I've been through multiple times) and somehow started up a surprise quest.
> 
> Don't know if was because of the time of day, level requirement, or whatever. All I know is I was transported to the tree where the Fae were meditating, and one of Fae said the barrier was dying and she needed to repair it while I protected her.
> 
> ...



its part of the main quest


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been playing the hell out of this game all month. Don't understand the hate for it. It's a fine example of a well made western RPG. I've put dozens and dozens of hours in and have barely scratched the main quest.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Cuz of the repetitive quests and it being generally too easy.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

Sotei said:


> I've logged 120 hours so far, level 35... I've yet to take the ship from Rathir to the other continent, still knocking out side quests in the southern part of the map... actually just knocking out the final "main" and "side" quests in Adessa. You guys that got through it in 60 hours are pretty nuts, how do you play games, speed rush them shits?



I have ~40h in the game, completed the main quest and all faction quests(Including House of Valor)+A lot of sidequests(i.e. Not the collect X bear asses ones), I'm level 38 or 39 I think, my question is how did you manage to squeeze 120h from the first continent alone?


----------



## Negrito (Mar 22, 2012)

I like this game, its alright as long as you don't spend too much time in it in one sitting. I stopped playing it for a week cuz this one quest annoyed the hell out of me.

Talking about that quest: "Worth Fighting For" did any one get stuck on it? I'm supposed to find a corpse with a combination to open a door.... I found it but for some reason the NPC wont open the door. I rushed the talking cut-scene. I can't interact with the corpse any more.

Items getting stuck in your bag is very annoying. They need to patch this game to fix some glitches as well as the camera "flooring".


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

The only real bad things I've heard is fairly common glitches/bugs and people are severely less-than-satisfied with the voice acting and music.

And then people complain about it being too easy but eh... stuff like that doesn't really bother me. Not like Skyrim was any difficult.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I have ~40h in the game, completed the main quest and all faction quests(Including House of Valor)+A lot of sidequests(i.e. Not the collect X bear asses ones), I'm level 38 or 39 I think, my question is how did you manage to squeeze 120h from the first continent alone?


I did most of the faction quests myself. The only one I didn't complete was the shitty thieve's guild one.

I ended on level 39. 


Krory said:


> The only real bad things I've heard is fairly common glitches/bugs and people are severely less-than-satisfied with the voice acting and music.
> 
> And then people complain about it being too easy but eh... stuff like that doesn't really bother me. Not like Skyrim was any difficult.


 I don't think it's "too easy" the first time you play it.

But toward the end the difficulty ramps down through the floor. Then you have no incentive to keep playing at all because it is, at that point, way too easy. I want a challenge in post-game and replays. I want secret bosses. I want giant-ass monsters.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 23, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Cuz of the repetitive quests



How many basic quest types can you squeeze into a more or less nonlinear game world without repeating the same type at some point, especially with hundreds of quests? 

Honestly, the quests in this game are no more repetitive than the ones from Skyrim or other successful W-RPGs. 



> and it being generally too easy.



Turn up the difficulty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

If KoA had two higher difficulties the replay value would go way up.


----------

